# OWL-Werkstatt



## kris. (31. Mai 2010)

Moin!

Nein, nein. Es geht hier nicht um meinen Geisteszustand. Da ist eh nix mehr zu machen. 

Bei meinem Rahmen ist die obere Schraube vom Flaschenhalter nicht mehr fest zu drehen. Das Gewinde in der Hülse ist Brei. War wohl ein Montags-Rahmen... Hat jemand nen günstigen Tip wie ich das Ding wieder fest bekomme? Kann man diese Hülse austauschen, oder tun es hier auch wieder die berühmten 3 Tropen Loctite? 

kris.


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Juni 2010)

Kabelbinder 

Loctite ist auf alle Fälle mal einen Versuch wert. Aber wenn es vom Platz her
passt, vielleicht auch eine etwas größere selbstschneidende Metall-Schraube.
Dann ist es aber auch mit "irgendwann mal tauschen" vorbei. Das hält - wenn - nur einmal. Voraussetzung ist aber, dass du dabei die Gewindehülse nicht komplett rausschneidest..

Oder eben Camelbak. Dann brauchst Du auch keinen Flaschenhalter mehr.

Munter
chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jannik. (1. Juni 2010)

Wenn der Durchmesser der Hülse ausreicht würde ich versuchen, ein etwas größeres Gewinde rein zu schneiden, dann ist wieder die volle Funktionalität gegeben. Selbstschneidende Schraube geht auch, aber man weiß nie, wie das Gewinde danach aussieht.


----------



## tom de la zett (1. Juni 2010)

typisches OWL Problem


----------



## gooni11 (1. Juni 2010)

Moin
Kris ... ein GUTER bzw VERNÜNFTIGER Händer kann diese Hülse austauschen.
Dazu braucht man aber a ein Bestimmtes Werkzeug und b ne neue Hülse. Is ja klar wa.
Aber WELCHER Händler das hier macht bzw kann ....
Ruf mal bei Sattelfest in Bi an... wenn die es nicht machen hast du schleche Karten.
Neues Gewinde geht nicht da das Material zu dünn ist.

ODER aber ..........................Loctite


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juni 2010)

Hier für unsere Weh-wechen eine Hilfe-Ecke


----------



## Peter88 (3. Juni 2010)

hab da ein problem mit meinen sattel.
Was meint ihr kann man ihm noch retten?


----------



## gooni11 (3. Juni 2010)

Klar..... bisschen Farbe und Epoxy und gut...
Das kommt davon wenn man so SCHWERE SATTELTASCHEN an solch EINEN LEICHBAUSATTEL schraubt.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Juni 2010)

Da bin ich mir nicht sicher Peterle, wie haste das hinbekommen?

Ich habe neulich meinen original Lapierre-Sattel (umgelabelter 30â¬ San Marco) krumgesessen  kommt wohl durchs aktuelle Gewicht und die vielen Kurvenwheelies


----------



## Peter88 (3. Juni 2010)

Letzte woch beim NRW Cup in hagen ein wenig weggerutscht 

Hätte ich das geahnt... ich hätte mich  unteres rad geworfen.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Juni 2010)

nein tuh das nicht, dann ergeht es dir wie mir der nur sein neues radel schützen will - schlechte idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (4. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich glaube da ist nichts mehr zu retten. 
Kannst ja mal Tune anschreiben evtl. bekommst du nen neuen Sattel etwas günstiger...

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## kris. (4. Juni 2010)

Keine schlechte Idee, fragen kostet nix. Bei Helmen geht das ja auch...


----------



## Peter88 (4. Juni 2010)

ich will gar keinen neuen.
der tune war wohl der bequemst sattel den ich je hatte, aber halt hart..

Ein "sofa" federt da mehr so dass man sich mit weniger kraft auf dem rad halten muss. jetzt muss ich nur noch ein bequemes "sofa" finden.. mal schauen

Mfg
Peter


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juni 2010)

finde meinen flite carbon nicht schlecht.

leicht und bequem. 

nur das leder ist richtig *******! 
der sattel sieht schon so aus als würde ich ihn schon 2 jahre fahren. 2-3 monate sind aber erst.


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juni 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> ich will gar keinen neuen.
> *der tune war wohl der bequemst sattel den ich je hatte*, aber halt hart..
> 
> Ein "sofa" federt da mehr so dass man sich mit weniger kraft auf dem rad halten muss. jetzt muss ich nur noch ein bequemes "sofa" finden.. mal schauen
> ...


Ich fahr das Ding ja auch und kann das nur bestätigen!!!
mfg


----------



## Sgt.Green (4. Juni 2010)

Wenn der Sattel so bequem ist muss ich den wohl auch mal testfahren.

An mein Fully soll bald ein anderer Sattel und da ist mir der Keil wegen der aufrechteren Sitzposi zu unbequem. Am HT ist der Keil allerdings top 

Mal schaun evtl. kann ich mal bei wem Probesitzen.

Peter du kannst ja auch mal Tune anschreiben auch wenn du selbst nen anderen Satttel fahren willst. 
Falls Tune einen Sonderpreis macht würde ich dir den Sattel wohl abkaufen 

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (7. Juni 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> hab da ein problem mit meinen sattel.
> Was meint ihr kann man ihm noch retten?



Die Schale wär wohl nicht das Problem, ein paar Carbonlagen drunter, etwas schleifen, Top Coat drauf fertig. Aber die Streben bekommt man wohl nicht mehr hin - bleibt wohl nur nen neuen zu kaufen....

Grüsse
Frank - Flite Titan (Das Original) forever!


----------



## Peter88 (9. Juni 2010)

Ok danke für euren rat. Werde ihn wohl morgen beerdigen


----------



## Sgt.Green (13. Juni 2010)

Nabend,
ich habe an meinem Stevens zur Zeit ein Problem mit meinem Steuersatz.
Und zwar habe ich ihn vor ca 2 Wochen geöffnet um mal neu zu fetten, was nach fast einem Jahr wohl auch angebracht ist.

Die Lager waren von außen leicht verschmutzt und etwas Rost war auch angesetzt also alles sauber gemacht, eingefettet und wieder zusammengebaut.
Die Lager waren von den Laufeigenschaften ok aber an den geschlossenen Lagern kann ich ja sowieso nichts machen. 

Nun habe ich das Problem das mein Steuersatz am knacken ist.
Habe alles auch nochmal auseinadergebaut doch das Problem ist immer noch da.
Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das die lager zu lose in der eingepressten Schalen sitzten. Ich habe das ganze auch mal fester angezogen sodass die Lager mehr Druck bekommen jedoch auch keine Besserung.


Habt ihr einen Rat für mich?
Mache ich was falsch oder habe ich irgendwas falsch verstanden bei Thema Steuersatz reinigen/nachfetten 

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Peter88 (14. Juni 2010)

> Mache ich was falsch oder habe ich irgendwas falsch verstanden bei Thema Steuersatz reinigen/nachfetten



Nö mache ich bei gelegenheit auch immer so..

Hast du Nokons?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2010)

hat er nicht.


----------



## Peter88 (14. Juni 2010)

dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Juni 2010)

Wie oft nehmt ihr euer Bike eigentlich auseinander und prüft alles? Meins ist ja in der großen Inspektion, danach muss ich mir erst nachm Steuersatz keine Probleme mehr machen - das Knacken wollte er beheben 

ich will das es wieder da ist 

@ janik: ich denke der dürfte noch fit sein - ist ja noch nicht so alt. warum der knackt, für mich ein fall von eingeschlossenem dreck aber du hast es ja nochmal gemacht. seltsam ... händler schon drauf angehauen?


----------



## gooni11 (14. Juni 2010)

Moin
SICHER daß das knacken von Steuersatz kommt!!!??
Kann auch Vorbau - Lenker - Barends sein. ODER aber zb auch die Zugaußenhüllen in den Zuganschlägen. Wenn da zb dreck drin ist und du lenkst bewegen die Hüllen sich in den Halterungen und wenns dreckig ist knackt es. Hatte ich schon und habs als LETZTES gefunden..
ABER ... ich habs gefunden
mfg


----------



## Sgt.Green (14. Juni 2010)

Nabend Leute,

das knacken kommt definitiv vom Steuersatz.
Bevor ich ihn zerlegt hab hat es manchmal leicht geknackt.

Dann eben zerlegt, weil ich mir gedacht hab nach einem Jahr kann ja mal etwas fett rein, damit die Lager nicht komplett weg gammeln. 

Leicht vorhanden Rost hab ich beseitigt, alles gefettet und wieder alles zusammengebaut.

Wenn ich nun die Vorderradbremse richtig anreiße knackt es nicht schlecht, obwohl ich den Steuersatz auch mal richtig angezogen habe.

Da ich ja anscheinend vom Prinzip her alles richtig gemacht habe
ist das einzigste was ich mir jetzt noch vorstellen kann ist, das die Lager durch vorherige Korrosionstellen außen nicht mehr ganz eben in den Schalen anliegen. 

Werds wohl nochmal zerlegen und evtl. neue Lager rein und weiter sehen.
Oder gleich nen neuen Steuersatz ist ja eigentlich ganz easy nur meinen alten bekomm ich net hin

@JENSeits: das Stevens ist nu auch schon ein knappes Jahr alt.
Und Wasserdicht ist es am Steuersatz ja nunmal nicht  
Wenn neue Lager reinkommen oder ein Steuersatz dann auf jedenfall Edelstahllager!!

Zum Händler geb ich meine Bikes normal nicht mehr, ist ja alles kein Hexenwerk. Und Spaß am Schrauben hab ich auch. Nur den Steuersatz hatte ich nocht nicht wirklich auseinander bis jetzt.

Aber geht alles 


Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juni 2010)

worauf ich noch tippen würde:
das knacken entsteht zwischen rahmen und den lagerschalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deister Koffer (15. Juni 2010)

Hi 

Das sind die Lagerschalen einkleben und gut ist es .
Habe ich bei mein 2001 auch gemacht.
Aber !
*das Stevens ist nu auch schon ein knappes Jahr alt. *
Gehe zum Händler ,wenn es die Schalen im Rahmen sind ,dann 
einschicken .

Der Tipp ist ohne gewähr.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Deister Koffer


----------



## OWL-Rider (22. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mein Fuji Bullit nun endlich von den unzähligen Decals befreien. Da sie sich leider unter einer Klarlackschicht befinden bleibt mir ja nur eine Lösung -> Entlacken und anschließend neu lackieren.
Kann mir jemand von euch einen gescheiten Betrieb im Raum Bielefeld empfehlen, dem ich mein Bike anvertrauen kann. Da Bielefeld ja mal eine Hochburg der Fahrradindustrie war, hoffe ich, das hier noch ein paar Lackierer ansässig sind, die von der Materie "Fahrradrahmen" Ahnung haben. Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich meine Sattelstange, den Vorbau und den Lenker gleich mit entlacken/lackieren lassen. 
Hat jemand von euch seinen Rahmen schon mal neu lackieren lassen? Desweiteren würde mich interessieren wie hoch die Kosten für alle Arbeitsschritte wären?

Anbei ein Foto von der Tretmühle im Ist-Zustand:





Gruß
Lars


----------



## OWL-Rider (22. August 2010)

Anmerkung vom MOD:
Ich habe es hier auch reingesetzt, weils ja ebenfalls interessant ist.


Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mein Fuji Bullit nun endlich von den unzähligen Decals befreien. Da sie sich leider unter einer Klarlackschicht befinden bleibt mir ja nur eine Lösung -> Entlacken und anschließend neu lackieren.
Kann mir jemand von euch einen gescheiten Betrieb im Raum Bielefeld empfehlen, dem ich mein Bike anvertrauen kann. Da Bielefeld ja mal eine Hochburg der Fahrradindustrie war, hoffe ich, das hier noch ein paar Lackierer ansässig sind, die von der Materie "Fahrradrahmen" Ahnung haben. Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich meine Sattelstange, den Vorbau und den Lenker gleich mit entlacken/lackieren lassen. 
Hat jemand von euch seinen Rahmen schon mal neu lackieren lassen? Desweiteren würde mich interessieren wie hoch die Kosten für alle Arbeitsschritte wären?

Anbei ein Foto von der Tretmühle im Ist-Zustand:





Gruß
Lars


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. August 2010)

Hey Leute,
knacken... gutes Thema! )

Ich fahre ja erst seit diesem jahr MTB und bin daher bei solchen Sachen noch reichlich grün hinter den Ohren...

Ist das "Knacken" mit der Zeit normal?
Hatte das bei meinem CUBE LTD nach ca 400 km von der Sattelstütze kommend. Meist natürlich wenns durch nen Schlagloch oder so ging oder ich unruhig gesessen habe, also rumgewackelt hab auf dem Sattel.

Jetzt bei meinem Zesty kommts von vorn, bei der letzten Tour wars dann als ich mich bergauf richtig gequält habe ganz schön stark. Schotterweg, Fahrhhaltung vermutlich falsch, da ich echt kurz vorm absteigen war. =D
Weiß nicht on Steuersatz oder vllt. Vorbau...

Was kann ich da machen?
Wie ich euch verstehe ist es mehr oder weniger normal und mit der Zeit reinigt man den Steuersatz, und dann ist es weg?

Sorry für die dumme Fragerei, aber da ich noch nicht soviele MTBs gefahren bin, hab ich kein Plan.

Jens, du hattest es auch bei deinem Lapierre?


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2010)

Japs genau. Ich bin da auch noch grün hinter den Ohren. 
Michael hat da was am Steuersatz gewerkelt, aber ab und zu knackt es immernoch ein bisschen. Ich hatte es allerdings nur beim Bremsen ...
Jetzt knackt es auch wieder, allerdings tippe ich aufs Lager der Kurbel, da sie bei 110kg knapp 2300km runter hat. Ich denke für die Deore ist das Wechselzeit. 
Sonst kommt ein knacken auch von einer nicht ganz stark angezogenem Sattelklemme, Sattelstützenklemme ....


----------



## Berrrnd (22. August 2010)

@ OWL-Rider

soll der rahmen wieder weiss werden?

lenker, vorbau und sattelstütze neu kaufen ist wahrscheinlich günstiger.


----------



## OWL-Rider (22. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @ OWL-Biker
> 
> soll der rahmen wieder weiss werden?
> 
> lenker, vorbau und sattelstütze neu kaufen ist wahrscheinlich günstiger.



Jepp, soll wieder ein saftiges, glänzendes Weiß werden. Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau waren auch nur so ne Idee. Im Prinzip geht es nur um den Rahmen da mir die Decals langsam auf den Sa.. gehen!


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. August 2010)

Hey Jens,
ich hatte mein Bike, gebraucht woanders gekauft, weil Radstand keine neuen mehr da hatte, und ich mir die eh nicht hätte leisten können, neulich für eine kleine Inspektion bei ihm, da mein Vorderrad ne Acht drin hatte, läuft jetzt wieder alles gut.

Auf der Straße schleift die Hinterradbremse teilweise etwas (nur bei bestimmter Geschwindigkeit).
Ich werd das alles, auch mit dem Knacken mal im Auge behalten und wenn es sich in grenzen hält, werde ich das Bike zur neuen Saison nach dem Winter oder so zu ihm zur Inspektion bringen, dann kann man ja solche Sachen auch regeln.

Was meinst du mit 110kg? Dein Gewicht + deine Ausrüstung + Bike?!?

Ciao,
OWL Biker


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2010)

hihi eine zeitlang nach meinem op's und dem bruch hab ich bei 196cm knapp 110kg aufn rippen gehabt. da kam dann nen 10kg rucksack dazu .. das belastet ja schon sehr, aber ich bin da auch nur cc gefahren.

das die bremsen schleifen, ist allerdings normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (22. August 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> hihi eine zeitlang nach meinem op's und dem bruch hab ich bei 196cm knapp 110kg aufn rippen gehabt. da kam dann nen 10kg rucksack dazu .. das belastet ja schon sehr, aber ich bin da auch nur cc gefahren.
> 
> *das die bremsen schleifen, ist allerdings normal*



Bei MIR schleift da NIX  ... NORMAL ist das auch nicht wirklich, kommt aber öfters vor das stimmt schon.
Ich würd gern auch mal etws zu dem knacken sagen da ich doch denke das ich da ne menge Erfahrung hab wenns um das schrauben geht.

Und weil ich so viel Erfahrung hab sag ich...... Ein knacken kann so ziemlich ALLES sein am Rad.
Sogar die Schnellspanner wenn diese nicht fest sind...oder der Sattel.. aber auch die Klemmung von diesem auf der Stütze... auch ne Gabel kann knacken oder der Lenker im Vorbau und der Vorbau selbst usw usw.
Ich hatte es schon einmal das die Zugaußenhüllen in den Anschlägen vom Rahmen geknackt haben weil dreck drin war, aber so laut das ich nach haus gefahren bin um nach der Ursache zu suchen.... 

Also...
ich bin gern behilflich aber eine Ferndiagnose ist so gut wie UNMÖGLICH
, da müsst ihr mich schon besuchen kommen.

2 mal die Woche arbeite ich auch bei B.O.C im Bielefeld... man könnte sich also auch da treffen, und dann schau ich gern nach!

mfg


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2010)

in einem gesunden rahmen, wie's bei ihr der fall ist nennen es viele hersteller auch schon normal  es hängt auch viel von fahrstil, scheibengröße und bereifung ab ... da kann auch ein klirren entstehen


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. August 2010)

Also die Formula RX hatte ich auch am Cube, da hat sie vorne ab un d zu geschleift, jetzt am Zesty hinten bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit. 
Habe gehört dass sei bei der Bremse normal, da sie so leicht und dünn gebaut ist, kann sie eben rasseln....

Mein Fahrstil ist noch sehr bescheiden... Das Knacken vom Cube könnte sehr gut von der Sattelklemme kommen, danke für den Tipp Gooni!!!
Sonst bleibt eigentlich nur Sattelstütze oder Rahmen, aber das glaube ich bei dem was ich mit dem Bike so gefahren bin nicht.

Schönen Dank für das Angebot gooni! Ich werde mal noch ein paar Touren machen, auf das Knacken achten und dann mal schauen.
Gabel glaube ich nicht, das Knacken ist auf jeden Fall höher, ich tippe auf Steuersatz... Wenn ich mal mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre, liegt BOC fast auf dem Weg.

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2010)

Da bleib mal ganz flott weg, die machen mehr kaputt als heile.
ist denen gegenüber nicht böse gemeint, aber die agieren in anderen preisklassen.


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. August 2010)

Keine Angst Jens, ich weiß genauso gut wie du bei wem mein Bike hier in Bielefeld, außer mir natürlich, am besten aufgehoben ist!  Liegt sogar noch mehr auf dem Weg =D

Aber wenn du gooni, mal einen Tipp hast, dann vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Wie gesagt, erstmal gucken. Und ganz viel fahren!


----------



## gooni11 (23. August 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> *Da bleib mal ganz flott weg, die machen mehr kaputt als heile.*
> ist denen gegenüber nicht böse gemeint, aber die agieren in anderen preisklassen.



Moin
Da darf ich mich zum Thema B.O.C auch mal melden ja,
*ERSTENS*... ICH arbeite da als Schrauber .... und *Zweitens* ..(gucksu im mein Fotoalbum).... hab ich MEINE Räder selbst zusammengeschraubt und die sind SICHERLICH gehobene Preisklasse!!...um nicht zu sagen TOP Preisklasse
*Drittens* Bei B.O.C in BIELEFELD arbeiten schon Leute die Ahnung haben.... kommt halt darauf an mit wem man spricht ..da ist vom Lizenzfahrer bis hin zum TOP Schrauber alles dabei.
Also... nicht so voreilig mit solchen Äußerungen.
*Viertens*wir haben zb ein Fuji Renner Carbon Team incl Dura Ace usw für über 4000 Euro im Laden ...oder ein DHM Carbon Hardtail mit Durin Gabel und kompletter Sram XX für 3000 Euro.... nicht unsere Preisklasse...
Was arbeitest du???

Wobei... B.O.C steht im *ERSTEN* Moment schon für GÜNSTIG.. das ist wohl war. Das beinhaltet aber nicht gleich das die Leute da ALLE keine Ahnung haben und NUR Ramsch verkauft wird!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. August 2010)

Entschuldige, ich habe es schlampig formuliert.
Wenn sie in BE wohnt und am BOC vorbei kommt, sind es von da auch nur 1-2km zu Papa M. Dann sollte sie doch gleich direkt zum LP-Händler gehen.
Ich habe leider schlechte Erfahrungen bei BOC in Bremen gemacht. Da wurde mir eine Deore als gleichwertiger Ersatz für eine XTR angeboten. Das konnte ich nicht nachvollziehen und habe einen weiteren Verkäufer gefragt, welcher mir die XT empfohlen hat.
Ich möchte nicht auf BOC herumreiten, es wird sicherlich kompetente Schrauber geben, so wie dich. Nur in erster Hinsicht ist BOC doch für günstige Straßenräder, oder welche die zumindestens so benutzt werden


----------



## slang (23. August 2010)

Hallo,
http://www.kwadie.de/

da hat mein altes Stahlross ohne Gabel 50 â¬ gekostet.
Sandstrahlen war im Preis mit drin.
Das ist Nasslack und klargepulvert, und sieht jetzt nach einem Jahr noch sehr gut aus.

Problem wird sein, dass  man nen Alurahmen nicht abstrahlen sollte, weiÃ nicht ob die chemisch entlacken kÃ¶nnen.
Alternativ, vielleicht mal da probieren: http://www.uwe-jaekel.de/index.html

GruÃ,
slang


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. August 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ich habe es schlampig formuliert.
> Wenn *sie* in BE wohnt und am BOC vorbei kommt, sind es von da auch nur 1-2km zu Papa M. Dann sollte *sie* doch gleich direkt zum LP-Händler gehen.
> Ich habe leider schlechte Erfahrungen bei BOC in Bremen gemacht. Da wurde mir eine Deore als gleichwertiger Ersatz für eine XTR angeboten. Das konnte ich nicht nachvollziehen und habe einen weiteren Verkäufer gefragt, welcher mir die XT empfohlen hat.
> Ich möchte nicht auf BOC herumreiten, es wird sicherlich kompetente Schrauber geben, so wie dich. Nur in erster Hinsicht ist BOC doch für günstige Straßenräder, oder welche die zumindestens so benutzt werden


 
Meinst du jetzt mich?  schreib ich so weiblich? sind meine Bikes zu weiblich? 

BTW: 110 kg.... hatte dich mir kleiner vorgestellt, deswegen war ich verwundert und habe gefragt... auf den fotos erahnt man jetzt nicht unbedingt 1,95m länge bei dir und für 1,80 wäre 110kg dann ja schon ne Hausnummer, würd aber auch nicht zu deinen pics passen!


----------



## JENSeits (23. August 2010)

Entschuldige, ja nich meinte dich. Nein du schreibst schon männlich 
Ich habe an eine LP-Kollegin gedacht, deren Avatar deinem ziemlich ähnlich sieht. Und da hatte ich auf die schnelle nur drauf geachtet. Vergebe mir 

ne ich bin so "groß"


----------



## OWL-Rider (23. August 2010)

slang schrieb:


> Hallo,
> http://www.kwadie.de/
> 
> da hat mein altes Stahlross ohne Gabel 50 â¬ gekostet.
> ...



Danke fÃ¼r den Tip! Kwadie war mir zwischenzeitlich schon von nem Arbeitskollegen empfohlen worden. Ich war auch schon heute Vormittag da. Kosten liegen bei ca. 70-80,-â¬. Da ist das chemische Entlacken schon mit drin, wobei Kwadie den Rahmen von einem anderen Betrieb entlacken lÃ¤sst. AnschlieÃend Sandstrahlen bei Kwadie. Ich hoffe nur das der Lack qualitativ dem Originallack in nichts nachsteht.


----------



## slang (23. August 2010)

hi,
ich weiß ja nicht wie die Lackqualität bei Fuji ist, aber ich bin mit der von Kwadie echt zufrieden. Das Rad ist mein Stadtrad, wird also jeden Tag benutzt, mein Abus Bordo klonkert da ständig durchs Rahmendreieck usw. Und bisher kaum Macken. Außerdem siehts auch noch gut aus. Nur gepulvert wirkt ja oft so etwas "dick" aufgetragen. 

slang


----------



## OWL-Rider (28. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauch da auch mal eure Hilfe!

Nachdem ich heute morgen mein Vorderrad demontiert hatte bin ich versehentlich an den Bremshebel gekommen. 
Da ich die Bremsscheibe nun nicht mehr zwischen die Belge bekam, habe ich diese vorsichtig auseinander gedrückt, bis ich das Vorderrad mit Bremsscheibe wieder montiert bekommen habe. Nun habe ich natürlich das Problem das die Scheibe schleift. Da mir dies das erste mal passiert ist habe ich da überhaupt keine Erfahrungswerte. Es handelt sich um eine Avid Juicy 3. Läßt das Schleifen nach einigen Kilometern nach oder muß ich da jetzt was neu justieren? Von meinem Verständnis her sind die Bremskolben einfach nicht weit genug auseinander.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2010)

Unter Vorbehalt würde ich sagen, du solltest die Kolben noch weiter auseinander drücken, falls möglich. Aber nicht mit grober Gewalt!


----------



## Rischer (28. August 2010)

Moin Moin, 
ich hatte das Problem auch schon (Mein ahnungsloser Bruder hat die Bremse gezogen).

Ich hab einfach die Bremsbeläge ausgebaut und die Bremskolben vorsichtig wieder nach außen gedrückt. Bremsbeläge wieder montiert und rund liefs!

Wenn es bei dir schleift versuch mal den Bremssattel mittig auszurichten.


cheers

ach ja, ich hab keine juicy sondern eine Elixir, sollte aber ähnlich funktionieren


----------



## chucki_bo (28. August 2010)

In der aktuellen Bike 09/2010 steht nen Workshop über Scheibenbremsen...
Das könnte dir anschaulich weiterhelfen!

Bei Bremsen sollte man trotzdem beim Selbstbau immer arg vorsichtig sein...

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (28. August 2010)

Das schon, aber ein sonderlich großes Problem hat er ja nicht.

Wenn man nicht gleich mit roher Gewalt an die Sache ran geht, kann eigendlich nichts kaputt gehen. Wegen so einer Sache z.B. würde ich nie zum Händler gehen und dafür bezahlen, dass er so ein mickrieges Problem beseitigt


----------



## OWL-Rider (28. August 2010)

Rischer schrieb:


> Wegen so einer Sache z.B. würde ich nie zum Händler gehen und dafür bezahlen, dass er so ein mickrieges Problem beseitigt



Ich ja normalerweise auch nicht! Aber ich hab jetzt alles mögliche versucht und habe nach wie vor ein leichtes Schleifen. Mir scheint es als wenn die Belege oben zu weit aneinander liegen. Unten kann ich auf beiden Seiten beim drehen des Vorderrads einen kleinen Spalt sehen. Lt. Google hatten aber schon mehrere Schleifprobleme mit der Juicy 3. Naja was solls, werde heute ausnahmsweise mal Lehrgeld zahlen und gleich noch bei BOC vorbei schauen. Will ja morgen in Detmold nicht mit ner schleifenden Vorderbremse auffallen.


----------



## chucki_bo (28. August 2010)

Pass auf, dass aus Lehrgeld kein Leergeld wird ...

Stay tuned...


----------



## OWL-Rider (28. August 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Pass auf, dass aus Lehrgeld kein Leergeld wird ...
> 
> Stay tuned...



Hab nichts zahlen müssen!  ... dafür konnte mir der Kollege auch nicht helfen! Erst hat er nichts gehört und dann meinte er das das bei der Scheibe normal wäre da die ziemlich "weich" sei. (Was immer das bedeuten soll!!!) Ich werde morgen erstmal einige Kilometer machen um auszutesten ob sich das Problem von selbst löst oder ob das Schleifgeräusch während der Fahrt überhaupt zu hören ist. 

Jetzt aber noch was anderes, wie sieht es morgen beim Rennen mit Absperrungen etc. aus? Hab mir das Video von Domme angesehen und einige schöne Stellen für Actionfotos gefunden. Die Frage ist nur ob ich mich während des Rennens entlang der Strecke frei bewegen kann?!?


----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2010)

so lange du niemanden behinderst, wird wohl keiner meckern.

teilweise sind die wecke recht breit, es gibt aber auch sehr schmale passagen wo man kaum jemanden überholen kann.


----------



## kris. (28. August 2010)

frei bewegen ist kein problem. die einzigen absperrungen sind an der stelle wo die strecke in beide richtungen den selben weg benutzt, um die spuren zu trennen. stellenweise ist es etwas schmal, aber wie k star schon geschrieben hat gibt es in der regel keine schwierigkeiten solange man ein bischen auf die fahrenden aufpasst.


----------



## gooni11 (28. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Hab nichts zahlen müssen!  ... dafür konnte mir der Kollege auch nicht helfen! Erst hat er nichts gehört und *dann meinte er das das bei der Scheibe normal wäre da die ziemlich "weich" sei*. (Was immer das bedeuten soll!!!) Ich werde morgen erstmal einige Kilometer machen um auszutesten ob sich das Problem von selbst löst oder ob das Schleifgeräusch während der Fahrt überhaupt zu hören ist.
> 
> Jetzt aber noch was anderes, wie sieht es morgen beim Rennen mit Absperrungen etc. aus? Hab mir das Video von Domme angesehen und einige schöne Stellen für Actionfotos gefunden. Die Frage ist nur ob ich mich während des Rennens entlang der Strecke frei bewegen kann?!?



Moin
Er meinte damit das die Scheibe sich evt LEICHT verzogen hat und sie deshalb (eiert) und nun leicht schleift.
Sollte es so sein ist es kein Problem.
Schau einfach mel von oben auf die Scheibe bei sich drehendem Vorderrad... am besten guckst du GENAU da wo auch die Beläge sind.
Du wirst sehen das die Scheibe (ne Acht ) hat und hin und her eiert.
Solange sich das in grenzen hält stellt dies kein Problem da.
Wenn es das NICHT ist ... meld dich bei mir.
mfg


----------



## OWL-Rider (28. August 2010)

Das wird wahrscheinlich auch das Problem sein. Ich kann zwar keine "Acht" in der Scheibe erkennen aber da das Schleifen nicht durchgängig ist wäre das auch meine Vermutung. Was soll's, ich warte erstmal die nächste Tour ab.


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2010)

Hast du nen Montageständer oder ähnliches? Sonst stells auf Sattel und Lenker. Dann dreh das Rad langsam und halte es an der Stelle an, wo es schleift. Dann kann man nur hoffen, das du ausmachen kannst in welche Richtung sich die Scheibe verzogen hat, denn dann biegst du sie vorsichtig entgegen und schon klappt es. 
Als optische Hilfe kannst du dir ein Streichholz oder ähnliches an das Standrohr der Gabel kleben, sodass der Kopf an der Scheibe fast anliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (29. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Das wird wahrscheinlich auch das Problem sein. *Ich kann zwar keine "Acht" in der Scheibe erkennen *aber da das Schleifen nicht durchgängig ist wäre das auch meine Vermutung. Was soll's, ich warte erstmal die nächste Tour ab.


Moin
Wir reden hier aber auch von evt einem halben mm oder so.
Also du mußt scho GENAU hinsehen.
mfg


----------



## Iconoclast (29. August 2010)

lucky bike (gegenüber ikea) lässt bikes lackieren.
hab da mal eins in candyorange stehen sehen und es sah schon genial aus


----------



## OWL-Rider (29. August 2010)

Danke für den Tipp! Hab mich allerdings jetzt für Kwadie entschieden. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Sgt.Green (6. September 2010)

Hi,
hat jemand von euch etwas 15W Gabelöl und Rock Shox Judybutter da?
Bräuchte ich im laufe dieser Woche falls jemand was hat.

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## OWL-Rider (9. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch Praxiserfahrungen mit dem Crank Brothers
Multitool 17? Besonders würde mich interessieren ob der Kettennieter 
und der Speichenschlüssel etwas taugen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## VivaLarsVegas (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

Habe das Crank Brothers Multitool 17 und bin so mittel zufrieden.

Der Kettennieter funktioniert o.k., man braucht allerdings relativ viel Kraft. 

Was allerdings stört ist, dass die einzelnen Tools relativ kurz sind. Neulich wollte ich eine Schraube anziehen und kam nicht dran.

Besser sind da die Tools von Specialized, die haben sehr lange Tools.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL-Rider (9. September 2010)

Ok, vielen Dank für den Tipp.


----------



## RolfK (5. Februar 2011)

Moins

Folgendes: Ist es möglich, wenn ich die Felge bei einem Laufradsatz tauschen möchte, die vorhandenen Speichen und Nippel wieder zu benutzen?
Oder ist es möglich, eine eloxierte Felge nach entsprechender Vorbehandlung neu zu lackieren(kann man selber machen) oder neu zu eloxieren(muss auswärts gemacht werden und da rechnet sich wahrscheinlich eher der Neukauf der Felge und man kann die Alte noch verkaufen)?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## kris. (5. Februar 2011)

Äh, okay, der Reihe nach...

Speichen und Nippel weiter benutzen sollte gehen.
Felge lackieren oder eloxieren auch,ist wohl eher die Frage nach der Wirtschaftlichkeit.
Und die Alte (ich hoffe hier meinst Du die Felge ) verkaufen hängt vom Zustand ab.


----------



## RolfK (5. Februar 2011)

Es handelt sich um die Felge 

und sie ist quasi neu, erst eine Tour, wie das ganze Bike.
Was mich daran stört ist, das das Blau der Felge doch deutlich dunkler ist als wie die blauen Teile der Fox-Gabel und Dämpfer und die Wippe der Dämpferanlenkung. Und das beißt sich gewaltig find ich. Da würde ich die Felge in schwarz matt schon vorziehen.

Wie müsste ich den vorgehen? Eloxalschicht nur anschleifen oder ganz entfernen vorm lackieren?


----------



## kris. (5. Februar 2011)

Puh, also wenn die Felge neu ist würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle eine (okay, eigentlich 2) neue besorgen und die Alte  hier im Bikemarkt verkaufen. Neu lackieren ist in meinen Augen nur was für verranzte Felgen. Ne neue wär mir da zu schade für...


----------



## discordius (5. Februar 2011)

Ob du die Speichen erneut verwenden kannst, hängt davon ab, ob für die neue Felge die gleichen Speichenlängen benötigt werden. Wer soll denn das Einspeichen übernehmen? Der sollte eigentlich in der Lage sein die richtige Speichenlänge zu berechnen.


----------



## RolfK (5. Februar 2011)

Ich würd schon die gleiche Felge nehmen die jetzt auch montiert ist, dann sollte das also kein Problem sein. Aber hab vorhin gegoogelt, um überhaupt rauszufinden, welche Felge in dem Laufradsatz verbaut wurde und die schlägt mit 100 Euronen pro Stck. zu buche.
Das muss ich erstmal sacken lassen und überlegen, ob es mir das wert ist.


----------



## slang (6. Februar 2011)

Hi,
was sind denn für Naben drin? Vielleicht ist es ja auch sinnvoller die LR als kompletten Satz zu verkaufen, und sich nach einem neuen umzusehen.

slang


----------



## RolfK (6. Februar 2011)

Jo, da hast du Recht. Nen kompletter LS-Satz Drift2.1 von SunRingle kostet zur Zeit als Angebot 295.- bei CRC und die Felgen alleine schon 190.-, wobei da ja noch das Umspeichen und die damit verbundene Lauferei dazu kommt.

Na mal sehen.......


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2011)

wo kosten denn zwei felgen 190 ?

ich finde die schon für 65 pro stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (6. Februar 2011)

In Weiß hab ich die auch für 65 gefunden, brauch aber schwarz. 

Hab grad nochmal geschaut, sind jetzt billiger.


----------



## RolfK (8. Februar 2011)

Den brauchen wir:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eCdIe0wdvU"]YouTube        - Monty Python: Bicycle repairman![/nomedia]   

Grad entdeckt im Canyon Torque Fred


----------



## criscross (8. Februar 2011)




----------



## Tier (14. Februar 2011)

Heute mal schnell meine selbstgefrickelte Befestigung für die GoPro überarbeitet.
Von 44g auf 32g gesenkt. Allerdings eher aus Spaß an der Freude und damit's nicht mehr wie'n Klotz ausschaut.
Benutz die Kamera am Rad zwar eh nicht, aber was man hat, hat man. 







Und in der Mittagspause noch schnell nen Ständer zusammengebraten. Kein Edelstahl, aber es langt.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Februar 2011)

schön schön 
ich brauch auch noch ne Radhalterung für die Gopro ... mal sehen ob ich etwas gescheites finde 


kleiner Tipp am Rande: Falls ihr euch mal wundert warum auf 50km 2 mal die Kette reist: neue Kasette hilft ! 


Hat jemand von euch schonmal die NC-17 Sudpin auseinander genommen? Eine davon hat sich leicht gedreht (anstatt anzuhalten) und ich hab sie mal auseinadner geschraubt. Drehen tut sie sich wieder langsamer, aber jetzt gibt sie ein Geräusch von sich als wenn metall auf metall schlägt, kennt ihr das? Habt ihr einen Tipp? Ich werde sie bei Gelegenheit nochmal auseinander flücken ...

LG Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2011)

Meine Kette ist 2 mal gerissen. Einmal kurz übersprungen und knack war's das 
Hab schon ne neue Kette montiert, half aber auch nicht. 
Eine neue Kasette schon


----------



## kris. (15. Februar 2011)

Hm, ist aber schon komisch das beim überspringen gleich die Kette reisst, oder?
Aber verbraucht Kassetten wechseln ist immer ne gute Idee.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2011)

Keine Ahnung was da los war .. jetzt läufts aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

Meine Lager in der Hinterbauschwinge stocken beim drehen - also wie so ne Verzahnung. Das lässt nichts gutes erahnen, oder?


----------



## Tier (10. März 2011)

Leider ja.
Keine Ahnung was das für eine Art von Lager ist, aber da würde u.a. Dreck (unwahrscheinlich wenn's gekapselt ist) oder nen gebrochener Lagerkäfig in Frage kommen.
Normal ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## criscross (10. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Meine Lager in der Hinterbauschwinge stocken beim drehen - also wie so ne Verzahnung. Das lässt nichts gutes erahnen, oder?


 
alte Lager rausschlagen,
neue Lager einpressen,
fertig !
kosten ja nicht die Welt.

ich denke,
für ein zwei Jahre altes Waldmoped ist das normaler verschleiss,
oder zu oft mit dem Kärcher sauber gemacht ?


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

ein einziges mal hab ich den kärcher genommen .. ich mache gleich mal sauber und ein wenig rohloff-öl ?!?! ein und veruschs nochmal .. dann gibts bilder


----------



## Tier (10. März 2011)

Lagerfett wär besser. Wenn's nen gängiges Industriekugellager ist, würd ich's aber tauschen und ein vollgekapseltes verbauen. Haben dann als Zusatz "RSR", wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Kosten in der Regel nur nen paar Mark und die Kapselung hält das Fett drin und den Dreck draußen. Aber nur Qualitätslager kaufen. Von SKF und co. gibts auch Plagiate aus Fernost.


----------



## Peter88 (9. Mai 2011)

hi
kÃ¶nnt ihr mir sagen wo da der Unterschied ist?
BSA, ITL??
----------------------------------------------------
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p.../Shimano-105-Innenlagerschalen-SM-FC5700.html

Shimano 105 Innenlagerschalen SM-FC5700 
BSA
 RETAIL-Verpackung
 Art.-Nr. 52806403
 EAN: 4524667423676
 Hersteller-Artnr. I-SMBB5700B
Online VerfÃ¼gbarkeits- und LieferzeitprÃ¼fung

 Preis inkl. MwSt., zzgl. Versandkosten

Stck. Ã  13,99 â¬









Shimano 105 Innenlagerschalen SM-FC5700 
ITA
 RETAIL-Verpackung
 Art.-Nr. 52806404
 EAN: 4524667423454
 Hersteller-Artnr. I-SMBB5700I
Online VerfÃ¼gbarkeits- und LieferzeitprÃ¼fung

 Preis inkl. MwSt., zzgl. Versandkosten

Stck. Ã  13,95 â¬
------------------------------------------------------

soll in den rahmen 
http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...dtail-Rahmen-teilgefedert-/Lithium-Rahmen.htm


Bis her habe ich mich mit denn verschieden Tretlagerstandards noch nicht auseinandergesetzt. Scheinbar zufÃ¤llig immer das passende gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (9. Mai 2011)

du brauchst das Lager für BSA Gewinde.


----------



## Peter88 (9. Mai 2011)

ok danke 
und wo ist der unterschied zu ITA?


----------



## slang (9. Mai 2011)

Hi,
BSA ist rechts-links Gewinde,
Italienisch nur rechts und mit anderen Gewindemaßen. Kommt aus dem Rennradbereich, früher haben halt alle ihre eigene Suppe gekocht, Engländer, Franzosen, Italiener. 
Durchgesetzt hat sich BSA (englisch), zumindest bei MTBs

Grüße,
slang


----------



## Domme02 (9. Mai 2011)

gewinderichtung ist glaube ich anders.

edit: slang war schneller


----------



## gooni11 (9. Mai 2011)

Sach ma.... Wer zum Teufel ist eigentlich Edit


----------



## JENSeits (9. Mai 2011)

Das ist meine Tante


----------



## Peter88 (9. Mai 2011)

danke für die antworten


----------



## Ulrich-40 (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
gestern Abend ist auf dem B-Trail in Lübbecke eine Feder der Kettenschaltung gebrochen.

Das Rad ist neu (ca. 200 km gelaufen), hat da jmd. Erfahrung. Ist das eher ein Materialfehler oder was hab ich falsch gemacht ?

Ulli


----------



## kris. (11. Mai 2011)

Hmmm, klingt mir eher nach Materialfehler.


----------



## slang (11. Mai 2011)

Hast du mal ein Foto?

Grüße,
slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulrich-40 (11. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Foto?
> 
> Grüße,
> slang


 
Blöderweise habe ich kein Foto gemacht. Rad steht schon bei Blöte.

Aber zur Erklärung aus wikipedia (da ist natürlich alles schön in Ordnung):





Die Spannfeder, die das untere Ritzel/Zahnrad nach hinten spannt, ist gebrochen, somit keine Spannung auf der Kette.

Ulli


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2011)

Das sollte als Materialfehler durchgehen ...


----------



## Ulrich-40 (11. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das sollte als Materialfehler durchgehen ...


machen sie auch auf garantie/kulanz, ich habe mich nur gewundert, weil son Teil ja eigentlich was aushalten können sollte. Nun ist das rad erstmal weg . Hoffentlich liefern die Holländer schnell. Ulli


----------



## kris. (11. Mai 2011)

sowas sollten die eigentlich rumliegen haben, viellecht bauen sie dir auch ein neues Schaltwerk ein..


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2011)

Welches Schaltwerk war denn verbaut?
Vielleicht habe ich ja sonst noch Ersatz


----------



## Ulrich-40 (11. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> sowas sollten die eigentlich rumliegen haben, viellecht bauen sie dir auch ein neues Schaltwerk ein..


weiß ich nicht genau, ich wollts schnell zu blöte kriegen und da war mir die Zeit heute morgen ziemlich knapp. aber ich denke auch das haben die da. Holland sollte mehr ein witz sein, weil speci in Holland sein zentrallager hat.



JENSeits schrieb:


> Welches Schaltwerk war denn verbaut?
> Vielleicht habe ich ja sonst noch Ersatz


verbaut ist SRAM X0 10speed
Mein Namensvetter meinte es sollte wohl morgen fettich sein.

Ulli


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2011)

Wird schon werden! 

10-fach Ersatz habe ich nicht da


----------



## Ulrich-40 (11. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wird schon werden!


meinst du es besteht doch Hoffnung?



JENSeits schrieb:


> 10-fach Ersatz habe ich nicht da


bist ja auch kein Ersatzteillager! Aber danke.
Ulli


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2011)

XT 9-fach hätte ich hier, sowie zusätzlich eine Feder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand ein 9-fach Ritzelpaket günstig abzugeben? Darf auch gebraucht sein.
Ich bräuchte eigentlich nur 2 einzelne Ritzel, kann man die bei einer Kassette tauschen?!


----------



## RolfK (12. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub, die beiden kleinsten sind lose, der Rest ist ein Stück. Weiß ey aber nicht genau. Hab bis jetzt immer nen neues Bike gekauft, bevor ich Verschleißteile tauschen musste


----------



## kris. (12. Mai 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt immer nen neues Bike gekauft, bevor ich Verschleißteile tauschen musste



Angeber!


----------



## slang (12. Mai 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ich glaub, die beiden kleinsten sind lose, der Rest ist ein Stück. Weiß ey aber nicht genau. Hab bis jetzt immer nen neues Bike gekauft, bevor ich Verschleißteile tauschen musste



Man kann notfalls auch die Nietstifte raushämmern, ob das lohnt sei mal dahingestellt.  Bei den besseren Kräntzen sitzen die größeren Ritzel eh auf einem Aluspider. 
Jens, welche brauchsst du denn, nen bissel hab ich im Keller rumliegen, müßte aber nochmal messen ob für 8 oder 9fach.
Grüße,
slang


----------



## RolfK (12. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Angeber!




Tja, die guten alten Zeiten. 

Heutzutage ist das zumindest für mich nicht mehr drin, es ist einfach alles zu teuer geworden. Deswegen muss das Tourque jetzt auch 3-4 Jahre halten.


----------



## Peter88 (12. Mai 2011)

Hab da mal wieder ein anlegen..
Beim batteriewechsel ist mir leider ein kabel an der lÃ¶tstelle abgebrochen. Es war ein wenig blÃ¶d verlegt so das man es berÃ¼hren muss. Was es auf dauer nicht mitgemacht hat..
Jetzt suche ich jemanden der es wieder festlÃ¶ten kann
Soll auch nicht umsonst geschehen 

-Das kabel ist meiner schÃ¤tzung nach 0,8mm dick
-es steckt auf einer ca 1x4 cm groÃen entfernbaren sendeeinheit meiner powertabe hinterradnabe
Mehr einzelheiten versuche ich euch zu geben, wenn ihr sagt welche infos ihr braucht. Kenne mich mit der Materie nicht aus ï

gruÃ
peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Mai 2011)

Brings mir bei Gelegenheit vorbei, das ist kein Problem.
Aber vllt findet sich ja jemand wo du nicht so weit fahren musst 

Geht's nur darum ein Kabel wieder anzulöten?
Entschuldige, bin heute nicht mehr ganz bei der Sache ...


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Schrauber,


ich hab mal wieder ein Problem  Diesmal geht's um meinen Trialer,
Es ist ein Singlespeeder und die Nabe hinten ist "verschiebbar", das heißt der Radstand ist verstellbar. 
An der Nabe sind 2 "Haken", mitdenen ich anscheinend die Nabe fesstellen soll.

Jetzt habe ich endlich einen Halflink-Kettennieter gehabt und habe die neue Kette (alte war im Antritt gerissen) montiert.
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich das HR aus Transportgründen rausgenommen. Jetzt solls wieder fertig gemacht werden.

Wenn ich jetzt das HR montiere und ein paar Meter fahre, bleibt das HR stehen. Dann muss ich erst wieder die Schrauben lösen
und neu nach hinten schieben. Dann hält es allerdings wieder nur ein paar Meter.

Bilder gibts dann Heute Abend, aber vielleicht kann mich ja jetzt schon jemand verstehen  





LG Jens


PS: bzgl. der Ritzel warte ich noch auf eine Antwort des Käufers ...  danke nochmal an slang ...


----------



## slang (13. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> aber vielleicht kann mich ja jetzt schon jemand verstehen



Ehrlich gesagt, nein

Klingt etwas danach, als sei ein Konus nicht vernünftig gekontert, hast du da dran rum gedreht?


----------



## gooni11 (13. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hallo Schrauber,
> 
> 
> ich hab mal wieder ein Problem  Diesmal geht's um meinen Trialer,
> ...




wir machen das mit dem Bild!
mfg


----------



## slang (13. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> wir machen das mit dem Bild!
> mfg



Schrieb ich doch schon 

Des Mods linke Hände rücken da als Problem schon beängstigend in den Hintergrund


----------



## gooni11 (13. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Schrieb ich doch schon
> 
> Des Mods linke Hände rücken da als Problem schon beängstigend in den Hintergrund



meinst du das er noch welche hat Hände mein ich


----------



## slang (13. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> meinst du das er noch welche hat Hände mein ich



Da gehe ich von aus, wie sollte er sonst immer seine Räder so kaputt basteln 

slang
PS: Wir sollten vielleicht aufhören, sonst werden wir hier bald gesperrt


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2011)

sry muss erst weg, poste heute abend.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2011)

So hier die Bilder mit reichlich Verspätung. Aber Willingen hat inklusive Vorbereitungen und anderem Kram die Zeit geraubt 


















Ein dickes Danke schonmal an euch! Ich glaube ich sehe den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr ....


----------



## slang (15. Mai 2011)

Von SSp hab ich keine Ahnung, müßte man mal in der Hand halten.
Haste mal konrolliert ob die Konen richtig gekontert sind, bzw irgendwie gibts da ja gar keine. 
Müssen diese schwarzen Teile, du sagtest Hebel dazu, vielleicht mit der offenen Seite die Inbusschrauben am Rahmen umschliessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (20. Mai 2011)

Hat irgendwer einen guten Tipp, damit ich die neuen Bremsbeläge in 
die Juicy 5 bekomme OHNE das es hier gleich Tote zu beklagen gibt??

Vorne hab ich sie drin, aber es schleift immer. Und
ich bekomme das nicht weg. 

Mir schwant, dass das ein Avid Problem ist. Hatte mein Dealer 
Auch schon Probleme mit

Danke im Voraus

chucki_bo


----------



## Domme02 (20. Mai 2011)

Jaja die Avid Juicy     Das kenne ich von meiner Juicy 3.5 auch.

Mach am besten die alten BelÃ¤ge rein und versuch die Kolben mit einem Schraubenzieher zurÃ¼ckzudrÃ¼cken. Kann auch unter Gewalteindruck passieren. Da machst du nichts kaputt auÃer eben die alten belÃ¤ge aber das stÃ¶rt ja keinen. Dann mÃ¼ssten die Dinger doch eigentlich reingehen.
Ich habe auch mal das Problem das nur ein Kolben mobil ist und der andere dementsprechend weit drauÃen. Dann musst du den mobilen irgendwie mit dem Schraubenziehen zurÃ¼ckdrÃ¼cken, dass er nicht raus geht. Und mit der anderen Hand (oder ein Helfer) betÃ¤tigt die Bremse. Dann mÃ¼sste der unmobile eigentlich rauskommen. Das ganze dann 4-7 mal. Danach klappt bei mir eigentlich immer wieder alles. Und dann bin ich mit der Juicy doch ganz zufrieden. Will ja nicht nur meckern. 

Falls du sie schon einschicken wolltest: Ich habe meine mal eingeschickt weil sie wohl laut Dealer "verdreckt" war und deswegen nur ein Kolben mobil war. Das "saubermachen" hat mich dann 55â¬ gekostet (dafÃ¼r krieg ich online auch eine neue VR-Bremse^^) und es hat rein gar nichts gebracht auÃer das sie mal geputzt war.


----------



## criscross (20. Mai 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer einen guten Tipp, damit ich die neuen Bremsbeläge in
> die Juicy 5 bekomme OHNE das es hier gleich Tote zu beklagen gibt??
> 
> Vorne hab ich sie drin, aber es schleift immer. Und
> ...


 
da ist evt. zu viel Suppe im System.
Schau mal ob die Kolben wieder zurück kommen wenn du sie reinschiebst, oder ob sie überhaut ganz hinein zu schieben sind.
wenn dem so ist, entlüften !


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Mai 2011)

Hmm. Kolben sind ganz drin und drücken auch nicht zurück. Ich hab das Gefühl diese
alberne Klammer verhindert einen korrekten Sitz. Wie gesagt vorn sind sie drin. Schleifen aber ganz übel. Hinten finde ich das noch fummeliger korrekt einzubauen. Weil man noch schlechter drankommt. Das Problem ist auch, das sich die Beläge und die Klammer beim Reindrücken immer gegeneinander verschieben. 

Vielleicht bin ich für diese Arbeit zu grob???


----------



## criscross (20. Mai 2011)

was für Beläge ? ich hatte mal Kool Stop, die waren so dick ,das ich die rote Farbe von den Trägerplatten runter schleifen mußte.
Bremssattel neu ausrichten.


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Mai 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> was für Beläge ? ich hatte mal Kool Stop, die waren so dick ,das ich die rote Farbe von den Trägerplatten runter schleifen mußte.
> Bremssattel neu ausrichten.



Exakt die!! Ich hab mich eben dafür entschieden den ganzen Sattel zu lösen.  Das hatte den Vorteil, dass ich mehr Platz zum Einbau hatte und den ganzen Sattel später neu ausrichten konnte. Eben war's dann besser. Probelauf morgen. Danke für die Hinweise. War wichtig bestimmte Kriterien auch auszuschliessen. Kann ja Meldung geben wie es morgen funkt ( oder eben nicht) ...


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Juni 2011)

Muss mal hier was für die Jungs von Blöte raushauen.

FETTES PLUS für den Blöte Service!!! 

Heute morgen Speci Enduro mit Speichenabriss abgeben. Trotz voller Werkstadt und Unterbesetzung hatte ich um 20.38 Uhr auf meinem AB die Ansage das das Bike fertig ist und morgen früh abgeholt werden kann.
Hammer Respekt und vielen Dank, Wochenende ist gerettet!

Chucki deins ist wohl auch schon fertig, er dachte wohl wir gehören zusammen


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Muss mal hier was für die Jungs von Blöte raushauen.
> 
> FETTES PLUS für den Blöte Service!!!
> 
> ...



Perfekt. Hast Du etwa das ganze Enduro wegen einer Speiche hingebracht??? Dekadent. Aber lässig. 

Nachher schnell hin und LR abholen!!!


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Juni 2011)

Moin, nicht nur wegen der Speiche.
Bremse vorne und Schaltgruppe sollte die auch mal nachschauen.
Ich hatte dir doch von meinem Kurzkontakt den einen Sonntag mal erzählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulrich-40 (4. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Moin, nicht nur wegen der Speiche.
> Bremse vorne und Schaltgruppe sollte die auch mal nachschauen.
> Ich hatte dir doch von meinem Kurzkontakt den einen Sonntag mal erzählt.


Dann hätte ich Euch die Räder heute morgen gleich bringen können Dann wärs noch dekadenter.
Eigentlich wollt ich jetzt in Winterberg sein, aber wenn einen die Grippe dahinrafft, läßt man das lieber.  
Gute Nacht.
Ulli


----------



## poekelz (6. Juni 2011)

Wie das so ist, nach drei Tagen hartem Einsatz auf den Deistertrails, den Bock an die Haken gehängt und vergessen.

Am Samstagnachmittag - könnte ja mal drüber schauen, weil´s morgen früh ja in den Berg geht.

Schrauben (Bremsen, Hinterbau), OK.
Bremsbeläge, geht noch.
Sattelklemme quietsch - reinigen, Brunox und geht.
Pedale...mmh, war da nicht schon im Deister dieses Geräusch - rechts geht (also dreht sich noch) - links - iiiaaarrrghhh  

Die superleichten Exustar E-PM25ti übrigens - also abgeschraubt, aufgeschraubt, zerlegt  - Lager (welche Lager?) nur noch Müll! Aber ich hatte ja noch den alten Satz (gooni sei dank) in der Teilekiste liegen. Also die beiden alten auch zerlegt und die besten Teile wieder zu einer Pedale zusammen geschraubt. 
Laufkultur mäßig bis besch...ultima ratio - die Dinger voll Öl (dickflüssiges aus der alten Ölkanne) gepumpt, zugeschraubt und dreht zumindest leise 

Hat gestern auch tapfer ausgehalten (kein Ölverlust), aber die Erkenntnis, dass diese leichten Teile nicht für die harte Tour taugen. Doof nur, dass ich die erst kaputt fahren musste, hätten super ans Rennrad gepasst.

Für´s Liteville hab ich mir heute erst mal ein paar XTR Trail bestellt, dann brauche ich keine Schuhplatten wechseln und für die wilden Aktionen und zum Üben gibt´s dann noch nen Satz Flats.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Juni 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Für´s Liteville hab ich mir heute erst mal ein paar XTR Trail bestellt, dann brauche ich keine Schuhplatten wechseln und für die wilden Aktionen und zum Üben gibt´s dann noch nen Satz Flats.




Dann kann ich die ja endlich mal wo Probestehen die Dinger


----------



## gooni11 (6. Juni 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Wie das so ist, nach drei Tagen hartem Einsatz auf den Deistertrails, den Bock an die Haken gehängt und vergessen.
> 
> Am Samstagnachmittag - könnte ja mal drüber schauen, weil´s morgen früh ja in den Berg geht.
> 
> ...




Du hast Exustar Pedalen von mir?
Kann ich mich gar nicht dran erinnern
Aber davon ab....
Ich hab ja auch die Exustar und fahr die sogar im Winter durch..... und im Sommer kommen da ja auch EINIGE km bei mir zusammen .... KEINE Probleme!
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juni 2011)

Im Deister werden die durchs Fahrergewicht und die vielen Wurzeln aber doch schon sehr beansprucht 

Nein der Frank ist nicht dick!


----------



## gooni11 (6. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Im Deister werden die durchs Fahrergewicht und die vielen Wurzeln aber doch schon sehr beansprucht
> 
> Nein der Frank ist nicht dick!



aber ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (6. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Du hast Exustar Pedalen von mir?
> Kann ich mich gar nicht dran erinnern
> Aber davon ab....
> Ich hab ja auch die Exustar und fahr die sogar im Winter durch..... und im Sommer kommen da ja auch EINIGE km bei mir zusammen .... KEINE Probleme!
> mfg



NEIIIIIN, ich hab schon ein Paar, die ich 3 Saisons auch im Matschwinter gefahren bin (selber gekauft), aber dann war der Klickmechanismus am Ende und ich hab wieder die Exustar gekauft (weil sie geil leicht sind und cool aussehen), wollte die alten wegschmeißen aber du hast mir geraten die als Teileträger zu behalten (oder so ähnlich) - das habe ich dann auch getan. Die neuen haben allerdings nur knapp 2 Jahre überlebt, was vermutlich dem geänderten Fahrstil geschuldet ist - 80kg hab ich vor 3 Jahren auch schon gewogen 

...und gooni, du fährst doch gar nicht im Winter bei Matsch, Eis und Schnee - höchstens Rolle


----------



## poekelz (6. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nein der Frank ist nicht dick!




DANKE DANKE DANKE!

...das druck ich mir aus


----------



## Domme02 (6. Juni 2011)

Meine Exustar E-PM 25ti haben auch nur eine Saison gehalten. 
Allerdings bei jedem Wetter und 5-7 mal Nutzung die Woche. Reklamation lief super und bisjetzt läuft das 2. Paar seit 2 Monaten einwandfrei.


----------



## RolfK (6. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nein der Frank ist nicht dick!





gooni11 schrieb:


> aber ich




Ich bin dicker -


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Juni 2011)

@ kris

Die aerodynamische Tropfenform scheint im Trend zu liegen!


----------



## poekelz (17. Juni 2011)

Ich hab an meinem Stadtrad ne Race Face Turbine I-Beam (Standardlochkreis) mit 50/40/30 Zähnen. Das Teil ist ja zu Zeiten von 8fach gebaut worden. Nun hab ich in den Tiefen meiner Teilekiste noch nen XTR-Schaltwerk und 9fach Shifter gefunden, die ich dem Stadtrad gern gönnen wollte.

Hat jemand Erfahrung ob die alte I-Beam sich mit ner 9fach Kette schalten lässt?

(oder muss ich das erst selber ausprobieren?)


----------



## OWL_Biker (17. Juni 2011)

Learning by Doing dachte ich mir eigentlich... :-/

Und jetzt erst fällt mir auf wieviele Spezialwerkzeuge es doch fürs Bike braucht.
Habt ihr die auch alle in eurer Werkstatt liegen?
Habt ihr Tipps für ne Art "Kombi Pack", dass man nicht alles auf einmal kaufen muss.

2 Werkzeuge für Kurbel und Innenlager, Kettenpeitsche, der Aufsatz fürs Ritzel, Drehmomentschlüssel... Es wird immer mehr. Allein das Werkzeug fürs Innenlager sollte bei Radwelt bei mir um die Ecke 40 (!!!!!!) Euro kosten... Da würden sich ja 10 Werkstattbesuche am Ende mehr auszahlen als wenn ich das alles so teuer anschaffe. :-(


----------



## criscross (17. Juni 2011)

mußt ja nicht alles beim Apotheker kaufen 
gibts doch günstiger im i-net


----------



## timolo95 (18. Juni 2011)

Im Inet bekommst du das Hollowtech II Werkzeug fÃ¼r die Kurbel fÃ¼r 10 â¬


----------



## poekelz (18. Juni 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Es wird immer mehr.



Wenn du nur Räder mit Hollowtech Innenlager hast ist das ja noch ganz einfach. Ich hab aber noch Räder mit alten 4-Kant Shimano Patronenlager, Tune bzw. Syncros Industrieinnenlager und natürlich auch Hollowtech - alles hat seine eigenen Werkzeuge! Dazu gibt´s noch nen Kurbelabzieher (für die Vierkantkurbeln ohne Crank-o-matics), Steuersatzeinpresswerkzeug (selbst gebaut), Rohrschneider für Gabelschäfte und Lenker, Kettenpeitsche (selbst gebaut) und Ritzelkrone.

Gottseidank hat sich meine Werkzeugkiste mittlerweile seit 1995 (seit dem ich selber schraube) mit entsprechenden Werkzeugen gefüllt, deshalb tat das am Anfang nicht gleich so weh.

Versuche mal dein Glück im I-netz und einen guten Knarrenkasten (inkl. Torx, ISK, usw) und nen Drehmomentschlüssel lohnen sich immer, auch für andere Sachen im Haushalt und am Auto.
Aber immer dran denken - vorallem bei Werkzeug gilt: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (18. Juni 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Aber immer dran denken - vorallem bei Werkzeug gilt: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!



Das ist mir klar. Mein Dad besitzt einen Werkzeug Großhandel, deswegen bin ich eigentlich schon ganz gut ausgerüstet und komme an gute Sachen sehr günstig ran... 
Nur natürlich haben die nicht die Shimano Werkzeuge und der Preis hat mich echt geschockt. 
Ich suche mal im Internet, danke!

Achja 2010er SLX ist doch immer Hollowtech2 oder?


----------



## Domme02 (18. Juni 2011)

ja ist sie


----------



## kris. (18. Juni 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Mein Dad besitzt einen Werkzeug Großhandel, deswegen bin ich eigentlich schon ganz gut ausgerüstet und komme an gute Sachen sehr günstig ran...



Gut zu wissen!


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2011)

dacht ich mir auch


----------



## kris. (18. Juni 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage weil ich hier grad so gemütlich sitze:
Bei den aktuellen Shimano-Naben ist ja angeblich mit reparieren nicht viel zu machen wenn sie so langsam Spiel bekommen, von wegen Konus und so...
Gilt das auch für meine Exage aus den frühen 90ern? 
Jemand Erfahrung mit dem alten Zeug?


----------



## ohropax (19. Juni 2011)

Äh, da hast du was hinsichtlich Koni falsch verstanden, es ist nämlich genau andersherum:

Kriegen sie Spiel, kannst du die Koni wieder spielfrei eng neu kontern, kriegst du sie nicht mehr spielfrei ohne dass sie rauh laufen, kannst du neue Konen für einen einstelligen   Betrag nachkaufen. Auch und gerade für alte Naben.


Em was für eine Nabe HB-M??? FH-M??? handelt es sich denn?


----------



## kris. (19. Juni 2011)

Ja kuck, man lernt nie aus.   Aber irgendwas war mit denen... *grübel*   
Egal.
HB-RM 50 steht auf dem guten Stück.


----------



## ohropax (19. Juni 2011)

Wenn nötig, Du kaufen:

2x Konus

1x Kugeln


----------



## kris. (19. Juni 2011)

Öi, krass Alda...
Wenn wirklich brauchen, ich nun wissen wo finden.
Auch nicht sehr viel Geld kosten. 



Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (24. Juni 2011)

Shimano Yumeya oder KMC X9 gold?

Hab hier zwei 9fach Ketten, eine soll aufs Stadtrad, eine aufs MTB...auf letzteres die bessere natürlich.

Die Frage ist nun WELCHES von beiden ist die bessere??

Ich weiß, vielleicht habe ich hier eventuell ein latentes Luxusproblem, aber bestimmt kann mir jemand auch damit helfen, oder?!


----------



## criscross (24. Juni 2011)

nimm am besten beide fürs Dienstrad und besorg dir eine 7701 ( xtr ) Kette fürs MTB.


----------



## poekelz (24. Juni 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> nimm am besten beide fürs Dienstrad und besorg dir eine 7701 ( xtr ) Kette fürs MTB.



Die Yumeya ist ne XTR - ne Shimano Tuning Kette für die 970er XTR, 9fach, 116 Glieder, Hollowpin in silber/gold.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

So ich komme gerade aus der Werkstatt. Hab an meiner Französin den neuen Umwerfer montieren wollen. Aber dafür muss ich erstmal wieder erste Hilfe leisten 

Der alte Umwerfer ist gut krumm, wie gedacht. Die Schraube allerdings hing schon auf halb Acht nach der letzten Ausfahrt. Vorher war sie noch drin.
Wie auch immer das passiert ist - das Gewinde im Rahmen ist durch, ich hoffe das ich Morgen in der Firma ein wenig nachschneiden lassen kann.
Wenn man von der Antriebsseite raufschaut ists die linke Schraube die den Umwerfer am Rahmen befestigt.

Falls das nicht klappt, gibts zur Not noch andere Möglichkeiten?
Das regt mich schon wieder dermaßen auf, das ich den Rahmen verkaufen würde ...

Bilder kommen in ner 3/4 Stunde nach ...


LG Jens


----------



## poekelz (28. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Falls das nicht klappt, gibts zur Not noch andere Möglichkeiten?
> 
> LG Jens



Ne neue Schraube?? E-Type Umwerfer, bei den älteren Shimanos war das ne Sonder(Kopf)schraube, bei den neueren ist es ähnlich ner DIN7991 (die ISOs kann ich nicht, Lehre ist schon so lange her).

Falls du also Shimano hast, gibt es auf deren HP ne Einzelteileliste als PDF, falls es ne Sonderschraube sein sollte musste eben zum Bikedealer oder in der Teilekiste wühlen.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

Wenns mal nur die Schraube wäre!  Ist leider das Gewinde im Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (28. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wenns mal nur die Schraube wäre!  Ist leider das Gewinde im Rahmen!



Wer hat den deinen Bock zusammen geschraubt?

Evtl. nachschneiden und die Schraube mit Schrausi vorsichtig reindrehen.
(und schnell verkaufen)


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

Ich werds Morgen mit nachschneiden versuchen lassen.
Micha (oder Eikor) aus Bielefeld habens zusammen geschraubt


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Juni 2011)

Ich denke aber nicht das die jemals was an den Schrauben gedreht haben, das Bike kommt ja vormontiert.
Ich schätze mal das das Gewinde einfach einen mitbekommen hat als es den Umwerfer verbogen hat


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

so hier:

linkes Loch, da ist im Rahmen das Gewinde hin:






Vllt ist ja zu erkennen wie krumm der alte Umwerfer ist:
Nein das kommt nicht nur durch den Weitwinkel, der ist wirklich so krumm


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)

so das Gewinde ist nachgeschnitten. Ggf. ne neue Schraube ranholen und es kann wieder weiter gehen 
Nachschneiden hat gerade noch gereicht, bzw eine größe größer


----------



## slang (30. Juni 2011)

Hi,
nimm am besten noch mittelfeste Schraubensicherung, aber erst wenn du klar hast welche Kettenblätter du nimmst


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)

Hab noch das 2** Loctite zuhause, das kommt dann mit rein 
Allerdings möchte ich erst Klarheit über meine Schaltung haben. Und ich glaube ohne Loctite wirds auch funktionieren


----------



## Sgt.Green (30. Juni 2011)

243 
mach´s sofort mit rann losbekommen ist kein problem
Wenn du nämlich alles ohne Loctite zusammen schraubst und alles einstellst hast du nachher auch kein bock nochmal alles auseinanderzureißen nur um Loctite drann zu tropfen


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)

das stimmt allerdings  
jetzt warte ich ohnehin auf das Päckchen. Dürfte ja Morgen ankommen  Dann muss die Krubel so oder so wieder raus.


----------



## slang (30. Juni 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Learning by Doing dachte ich mir eigentlich... :-/
> 
> Und jetzt erst fÃ¤llt mir auf wieviele Spezialwerkzeuge es doch fÃ¼rs Bike braucht.
> Habt ihr die auch alle in eurer Werkstatt liegen?
> ...



Ist zwar schon etwas her aber ich war ja auch nicht da 
Was fÃ¼r nen Innenlagerwerkzeug meinst du?
Beim Zesty reicht nen Inbus und nen Gummihammer.
Ist zwar Hollotech II, aber das Lager ist eingepresst, mit nem Hollowtech-SchlÃ¼ssel kannste da nicht viel machen. Und das Werkzeug zum einpressen wirste nicht fÃ¼r 40â¬ bekommen. 
DafÃ¼r kannste dir nen dicke Gewindestange mit Muttern und diverse Unterlegscheiben besorgen. Ist aber nur sinnig, wenns Lager wirklich hin ist, heile rauskriegen wird mit Hobbywerkzeug eh nicht gehen. Die Gewindestange kannste auch fÃ¼r das Steuerlager nehmen. 
Wenn du sowas aber noch nie gemacht hast, wÃ¼rd ichs nicht gleich am Zesty Ã¼ben, dafÃ¼r wars zu teuer 

Nen Hollowtech Werkzeug kannst du allerdings fÃ¼r die Mavic Centerlockbefestigung gebrauchen, falls du mal die Bremsscheiben abbauen willst/muÃt. Dann nimm aber nen guten geschlossenen RingschlÃ¼ssel, die Verschraubungen sind aus Alu! Bei der Original-Shimano-NuÃ mÃ¼sstest du vorher die Achsen ausbauen, nervig.
Gutes Werkzeug ist halt teuer, hast du ja auch schon erkannt.

Ne Kettenpeitsche kann man sich allerdings selber bauen. Langes StÃ¼ck Flachstahl, Loch reinbohren und Kettenrest drannieten (Dann natÃ¼rlich ne Rohloff  )

KettenverschleiÃleher brauch man nicht zwingend, gibt Anleitungen wie man das mit nem MeÃschieber hinkriegt.

Kettennieter hab ich so nen Billigteil, entniete eh nur, zum Verschliessen nehm ich ein KettenschloÃ.

HG-Abzieher find ich zwingend notwendig, schÃ¶ner Luxus ist nen  Seilzugschneider. Mit Seitenschneidern spliesst man nur die InnenzÃ¼ge auf. 

FÃ¼r Konuslager brauch man noch die passenden KonusschlÃ¼ssel, da sollte man auch gute nehmen, auf keinem Fall diese Dinger, die zwei SchlÃ¼sselweiten pro Seite haben, damit bekommt man den Konus allenfalls locker und rund, aber nicht vernÃ¼nftig angekontert. Aber die Crossride haben eh Nadellager. 
Ansonsten kommt man mit Inbus, Torx, MaulschlÃ¼sseln, ner Spitzzange und diversen Schraubenziehern doch schon recht weit.

ich hatte das GlÃ¼ck, vor Jahren bei ner Radladen-AuflÃ¶sung diverses gÃ¼nstig zu bekommen( Var-ZentrierstÃ¤nder, Mittenlehre etc)
DafÃ¼r hab ich auch diverse Abzieher und Ã¤hnliches rumliegen, die ich nie wieder brauche 

Bei mir steht als nÃ¤chstes wohl nen EntlÃ¼ftungskit an, ich krieg Pickel, wenn ich sowas nicht selbst machen kann, und Versuche mit selbstgefrimmelten Zeug sind klÃ¤glich gescheitert  
Mein Cube steht deshalb seit Wochen doof iner Ecke.

Am teuersten find ich beim schrauben eigentlich die hier viel zitierten Weizen, und die sind ja sogar ein "laufender" Posten 

GrÃ¼Ãe,
slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juli 2011)

Servus

hat jemand von euch das Vivid-Dämpfer-Tool? Müsste mal 'nen Service machen.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube der Alex hat eins, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht


----------



## JENSeits (4. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube ich muss mal etwas austauschen, aber vorher eine Frage an euch:

Wenn mir beim Shifter ein weißes Stückchen Plastik entgegen kommt, ist das nicht gut, oder?  Schalten tut er nicht mehr, der Zug steht am Umwerfer allerdings auf Spannung. 
Geschaltet hat er super, bis zum Moment wo es lauter geknackt hat.

Ich denke da ist die weiße Scheibe hinüber, oder? Wenn ich mir das richtig vorstelle, hällt diese das Ende des Bowdenzugs fest?!



Danke


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juli 2011)

Keine Ahnung was du für nen Shifter hast aber höchstwahrscheinlich ist ein Teil der Mechanik hinüber. -> Aufmachen, nachsehen

In der Regel brauchst du 'nen Neuen. 

Wer ist Alex?


----------



## slang (4. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss mal etwas austauschen, aber vorher eine Frage an euch:
> 
> Wenn mir beim Shifter ein weißes Stückchen Plastik entgegen kommt, ist das nicht gut, oder?  Schalten tut er nicht mehr, der Zug steht am Umwerfer allerdings auf Spannung.
> Geschaltet hat er super, bis zum Moment wo es lauter geknackt hat.
> ...



JENS!!!!!!

letztens bin ich hingefallen,
da ich permanent besoffen bin, tut mir auch nichts weh.
jetzt guckt da so was weißes aus meinem Knie, ist glaub ich die Kniescheibe.
Muß ich jetzt was machen? Zum Arzt oder so? Was meint ihr?


----------



## kris. (4. Juli 2011)

Ach was, rausreissen und Pflaster drauf. Fertich!


----------



## JENSeits (4. Juli 2011)

Oh Mann Stefan 

Alex ist dieser feine Kerl hier.  Schick ihm am Besten ne Mail 


LG Jens


----------



## Zearom (14. Juli 2011)

Liebe Mitschrauber,

Ich möchte meine Deore Shifter gegen XT-Shifter wechseln, was für viele hier wahrscheinlich fast blind zu bewerkstelligen ist. Leider hat man prinzipbedingt als ITler zwei linke Hände und ist handwerkliche Arbeit idr eher nicht so gewohnt. 

Dennoch will ichs selber auf die Reihe bekommen, die Tec-Docs von Paul-Lange sind ja öffentlich verfügbar, von daher sollte die Montage machbar sein. Blöde Frage vorher:

Benötige ich irgendwelches Spezialwerkzeug und kann ich die bestehenden Innenzüge weiterverwenden?

(ich weiss, wahrscheinlich wirklich doofe frage, aber lieber einmal zuviel gefragt als einmal zuwenig und dann dumm da rumstehen...)


----------



## slang (14. Juli 2011)

Normlaerweise sind bei neuen Shiftern auch die Züge dabei. Dann würd ich die auch nehmen. Spezialwerkzeug ist eigentlich nicht nötig. Achte drauf, wenn du die Hüllen kürzt, dass die an den Enden rund sind, und die Züge leichtgängig durchgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (14. Juli 2011)

Tachchen..



> Leider hat man prinzipbedingt als ITler zwei linke Hände und ist handwerkliche Arbeit idr eher nicht so gewohnt.



Haallloooo, iss zwar OT aber dagegen wehre ich mich als ITler  
Vor Allem dieses "prinzipbedingt......außer Du schreibst:
"Als IT-Systeminformatiker"

Mit schraubenden Grüßen
Dirk aka "Der IT-Systemelektroniker"


----------



## Zearom (15. Juli 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Tachchen..
> 
> Haallloooo, iss zwar OT aber dagegen wehre ich mich als ITler
> Vor Allem dieses "prinzipbedingt......außer Du schreibst:
> ...



War doch nur ein Scherz 





> "Als IT-Systeminformatiker"


UM GOTTES WILLEN!  
Sowas würd ich als Anwendungsentwickler NIIIIIIIIEEEE schreiben 

@slang
Danke! Hat gestern alles wunderbar geklappt, war dank E-Type Umwerfer und Lapierre Zugverlegung zwar etwas fummelig, aber ging! Das Schaltgefühl ist ja schon echt gewaltig anders im vergleich zu meinen originalen Deore-Shiftern...


----------



## slang (15. Juli 2011)

Moin,
ja,die ollen Deore habe ich auch gegen XT getauscht, das macht echt was aus.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand 'nen Tipp wo man in Paderborn und umgebung gut & günstig Laufräder eingespeicht und zentriert bekommt?


----------



## Peter88 (15. Juli 2011)

lass es doch von Felix oder German-Lightness machen... mein Tel. oder e-mail kontakt war immer 1a


----------



## timolo95 (15. Juli 2011)

Ich kann dir auch nur Felix empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (16. Juli 2011)

Jens, wie weit bist du mit deinen Schalthebeln? Ist Schrott? 
Hätte noch nen paar Deore, ....günstig 

Aber was anderes,
weiß jemand, ob beim SLX 2-fach Umwerfer der Führungskäfig anders bzw. etwas kürzer ist? Beim Zesty wird der direkt am Rahmen geschraubt, analog wie beim Spicy, da hatte Jens ja vor nen paar Tagen Bilder eingestellt. Jetzt mit 2-fach (38/26) steht der etwas hoch, nur tiefer montieren geht nicht, weil der Käfig dann auf der Kettenstrebe aufliegt.

Und hat einer ne Empfehlung für gute und günstige Bremsbeläge für ne Formula RX? CoolStop oderAlligator zB?

LG,
slang


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2011)

Achso, ganz vergessen.
Da ist die Plastikscheibe gerissen, wie es vermutet wurde. 
Ich hatte noch Deore liegen und habe die jetzt verwendet.

Beim nächsten mal hole ich mir schöne XT oder ähnliches


----------



## slang (16. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Achso, ganz vergessen.
> Da ist die Plastikscheibe gerissen, wie es vermutet wurde.
> Ich hatte noch Deore liegen und habe die jetzt verwendet.
> 
> Beim nächsten mal hole ich mir schöne XT oder ähnliches



Jau, als Notfallhebel taugen die Deore, aber wie oben schon geschrieben, die XT sind Klassen besser.


----------



## criscross (17. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Jens, wie weit bist du mit deinen Schalthebeln? Ist Schrott?
> Hätte noch nen paar Deore, ....günstig
> 
> Aber was anderes,
> ...


 
ich fahre in allen Bikes Kool Stop Beläge . Kosten bei BC 12


----------



## slang (17. Juli 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> ich fahre in allen Bikes Kool Stop Beläge . Kosten bei BC 12



Okay,danke,
KoolStop also, die waren bei Felgenbremsen ja schon wegweisend.


----------



## MaaxPower (20. Juli 2011)

Hey,
Ich hab ne acht im Reifen. Kann man das ohne Fachmann oder ohne ein neues Laufrad reparieren? Jedenfalls so das die acht weniger ist.?


----------



## slang (20. Juli 2011)

So wie du fragst, nein!
Laß da nen Fachman dran


----------



## MaaxPower (20. Juli 2011)

Hey,
Bräuchte das Fahrrad halt morgen und die acht ist schon bisschen dolle. Man kann fahren. aber die bremse ist nicht zugebrauchen. gibt es da wirklich nix auf die schnelle?


----------



## Zearom (20. Juli 2011)

Gnar, irgendwas knackt bei mir vorne. 

Gestern nun zum zweiten Mal Lagerspiel vorne eingestellt. Knackst immernoch. Interessanterweise nicht immer bei starker Belastung sondern teilweise leichten Asphaltunebenheiten. Schrauben im Vorbau sind fest, ich hab fast die vermutung der Lenker knackt (geht das?). Sehr komisch, und auch wenig vertrauensbildend, nicht das ich bei der nächsten Bodenwelle mit der Klappe in der Gabel hänge.


----------



## slang (20. Juli 2011)

MaaxPower schrieb:


> Hey,
> BrÃ¤uchte das Fahrrad halt morgen und die acht ist schon bisschen dolle. Man kann fahren. aber die bremse ist nicht zugebrauchen. gibt es da wirklich nix auf die schnelle?



Da gibts keine Tipps, die man mal auf die Schnelle geben kann
Es gibt haufenweise Anleitungen im Netz, wie man LaufrÃ¤der zentriert. 
Nur, so ganz ohne Erfahrung macht man das LR schnell komplett kaputt.
Noch hast du Zeit das in einen Shop zu bringen, stell dich auf 15â¬ Kosten ein. Vielleicht machen sie dir das bis morgen frÃ¼h.
Alles weitere ist per Ferndiagnose kappes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (20. Juli 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Gnar, irgendwas knackt bei mir vorne.
> 
> Gestern nun zum zweiten Mal Lagerspiel vorne eingestellt. Knackst immernoch. Interessanterweise nicht immer bei starker Belastung sondern teilweise leichten Asphaltunebenheiten. Schrauben im Vorbau sind fest, ich hab fast die vermutung der Lenker knackt (geht das?). Sehr komisch, und auch wenig vertrauensbildend, nicht das ich bei der nächsten Bodenwelle mit der Klappe in der Gabel hänge.



Lagerspiel vorne ? ist Nabe, Steuersatz ..Gabel?


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

Knacken kommt bei LP gerne aus den Lagern (Hauptlagerbolzen nachgezogen?).
Sattelklemme etc würde ich auch mal testen, hat bei mir auch schon Schläge ausgelöst da ich stundenlang an der Front gesucht hatte 


LG Jens


----------



## Zearom (20. Juli 2011)

Ja... Sattelklemme. Unwahrscheinlich - hatte ich vor kurzen auf.

Ich meinte (natürlich) das Lagerspiel des Steuersatzes.


----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

Lager eingestellt?
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Steuerkopf.htm

Und sicher, auch nen Lenker kann Geräusche verursachen, einfach mit etwas Fett montieren sollte helfen.


----------



## OWL_Biker (21. Juli 2011)

Apropos Knacken:

Meins ist endlich weg, nachdem ich einmal Kurbel, Kassette abhatte und die Schraube vom Hinterbau nachgezogen habe. =)

Glaube nur meine Kette ist hin, die rutscht manchmal durch.
Ist auch immer noch die erste. Habe leider nicht dieses Werkzeug zum Kontrollierenj, gibt es da noch ne Möglichkeit?


Außerdem habe ich ein neues Laufrad, daher auch Nabe und der kleinste Gang geht nun gar nicht mehr, rauscht durch. Muss ich was nachstellen, oder kann es auch an einem eventuellem Verschleiß der Kette liegen?


Soo ich gehe mal weiter lernen... :-(


----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

Klar gibts da ne Methode:

Kettenverschleiß mit dem Messschieber messen

Die bessere Alternative ist den Kettenverschleiß zu messen. Dazu ist ein Messschieber hervorragend geeignet. Folgendes Messverfahren hat sich dazu etabliert.

    * man zieht den Messschieber auf 119 mm auf
    * Die Messflächen für die Innenmessung werden zwischen die Kettenglieder             gesteckt und der Messschieber wird aufgeschoben.
    * Dann wird Messschenkel mit der Feststellschraube fixiert.

Ein neue Kette zeigt bei dieser Messung ein Maß von 119,5 mm. Ab 120,5 mm muss die Kette gewechselt werden. Aber einem Wert von 121,5 ist meist nicht nur die Kette, sondern auch die Kassette zu wechseln. Ein so weit verschlissene Kette erhöht die Abnutzung der Ritzel enorm.


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. Juli 2011)

na das probiere ich später mal aus!

danke!


----------



## Zearom (25. Juli 2011)

Sagt mal, ihr habt doch sicherlich alle einen Drehmomentschlüssel oder?

Ich glaub mittlerweile ist das ne gute Investition zumal ich mir nicht wirklich zutraue exakt eine schraube mit 6,3 nm festzudrehen (grob geschätzt lieg ich bestimmt mit 0,1 daneben )

Was habt ihr euch denn da angeschafft? Mir wurde von Micha (Radstand Bielefeld) die Cyclotools im allgemeinen ans Herz gelegt, die haben auch einen Drehmomentschlüssel im Angebot, nur liegt der halt mit 50 Euro durchaus unterhalb aller anderen Produkte wie von Syntace oder anderen qualitativ hochwertigen Herstellern?

Hat das Teil jemand so rein zufällig? Oder was könnt ihr da so aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juli 2011)

Ich hab 'nen ganz billigen von Louis ~20-30. Mehr brauch ich auch nicht, es hat sich noch keine Schraube geklockert und es ist auch noch kein Gewinde gerissen. Mehr würd ich nur ausgeben wenn ich viel Carbonteile am Rad hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (25. Juli 2011)

Nimm den, den Micha empfohlen hat.

Ich habe einen von Hibike mal mitbestellt, der auch bei Amazon gute Bewertungen hatte.
Selbst der taugt absolut.
Hätte auch an einen hochwertigen zum EK rankommen können, aber was soll ich mit so einem dollem DMS für viel Geld, wenn ich ihn so selten brauche.

Habe meinen dann mal mit einem High Tech DMS von Elora verglichen. Und siehe da, meiner war auch genau.
Würde ich ihn einmal in der Woche brauchen, hätte ich aber was besseres gekauft.


----------



## DaPsylo (2. August 2011)

Hi Ihr,
bin z.Zt. wieder zur Besuch in Hiddesen und habe leider ein Problem mit meiner vorderen Elixir 5 (2010).
Beim gängig machen der Kolben muss gestern Luft in mein System gekommen sein und nun kann ich den Hebel fast bis zum Lenker ziehen, ganz toll.
Diesmal habe ich natürlich mein Entlüftungszeug zu Hause in Potsdam gelassen und nun steh ich da.

Gibts hier einen aus dem Bereich Detmold/ Hiddesen der mir mit ein paar ml Dot5 und einem Entlüftungskit aushelfen könnte?

MfG Psylo


----------



## timolo95 (2. August 2011)

Dot 5 bekommste in jedem baumarkt.

Das entlüftungskit kanste dir bestimmt beim händler leien.


----------



## DaPsylo (3. August 2011)

Hi,
da hast du Recht, DOT5 kostet nicht die Welt nur brauche ich halt keine ganze Flasche. Evtl. werde ich morgen einfach zum Radladen fahren und entlüften lassen außer meine neuen SLX kommen morgen an, dann kann ich auch bis zu Hause warten.

MfG Psylo


----------



## Domme02 (11. August 2011)

Hi,
seit dem Wochenende beim 24h Rennen Duisburg funktioniert der Poploc meiner Sid nicht mehr. Es müsste am Zug liegen, der nicht mehr gut durch die Außenhülle läuft. Etwas internes in der Gabel ist denke ich nicht kaputt. Die "Rückstellung" funktioniert noch. Wäre ja nichts schlimmes Zug und Außenhülle zu tauschen, bei den vielen Dreck-Rennen in diesem Jahr.
Nur leider kann ich den Zug nicht entklemmen. Rock Shox benutzt dafür oben an der Gabelkrone eine winzige Madenschraube und diese ist rund-gedreht. Was mache ich jetzt?


----------



## Sgt.Green (11. August 2011)

Vorsichtig einen passenden kleinen Schlitz-Schraubendreher oder im besten Fall einen passenden Torx Bit in den Inbuskopf schlagen und dann rausdrehen.

Wenn das gar nicht gehen sollte, die Schraube vorsichtig aufbohren und die Schraubenreste mit ner Reißnadel aus dem Gewinde drehen.

Ne´ neue Schraube brauchste dann in jedem Fall, das sollte klar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (14. August 2011)

guten tag zusammen,
was macht ihr gegen knarzende sattelstützen?

meine stütze ist tief genug im sattelrohr & auch mit montagepaste eingeschmiert.
die sattelklemme ist soweit fest, das ich beim schleißen nur einen leichten abdruck in der handfläche habe.
jedes mal, wenn es wieder anfängt, zieh ich die stütze raus & verschmier die montagepaste dort ein wenig, wo die klemme sitzt, danach ist für 2-5 stunden ruhe (...und dann täglich grüßt das murmeltier)

habt ihr vielleicht noch einen brauchbaren tip für mich?


----------



## JENSeits (14. August 2011)

Zieh die Klemme mal stärker an


----------



## balder (19. August 2011)

Hey moin Jungs,
Frage mich ob eine RS Boxxer 2005er Race die ein Metalisches Schleifen/Quietschen ausgehend von den federn hat defekt ist und ob sich die reperatur lohnen würde? oder ob das nur ein schnell zubehebender Mangel ist?


----------



## slang (19. August 2011)

Zu wenig Schmierung?


----------



## RolfK (19. August 2011)

Das würd ich wohl auch sagen. Schau dir diese Produktbeschreibung an (Seite 2), die Federn solltest du relativ einfach rausbekommen, ordentliche Fettpackung dran, nen bisschen RockShox-Butter an die Dichtungen und eventuell Öle in die Tauchrohre und gut ist. Sowas hat die Gabel bestimmt noch nicht gesehen, wenn es quietscht usw.

Wie das genau geht bei einer RS weiss ich nicht, hab bis jetzt nur eine Fox40 zerlegt, aber das sollte ja im groben und ganzen das gleiche sein, also alles relativ easy.


----------



## balder (20. August 2011)

Hey Moin,
Danke für die Antworten werde das mal ausprobieren. Habe aber noch eine Frage würde an die besagte Gabel gerne einen Direktmount Vorbau packen kann ich da jeden X belibigen nehmen (natürlich für eine Boxxer) den die meisten sind ja für neuere Boxxer Modelle.


----------



## RolfK (20. August 2011)

Hi

ich denke, das sollte passen. Hab grad bei meheren geschaut, Beschränkungen auf Baujahre hab ich nicht gesehen, teilweise sind sogar welche für Boxxer und Fox40.


----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2011)

> Soo ich hatte ja mal wieder Probleme mitm Spicy.



Soo ich glaube der Fehler ist definitiv das eine alte Kugellager in der Kettenstrebe Bremsseitig. Das macht keine 45° mehr. 
Das Antriebsseitige klingt eher nach Sperrklinken als nach Kugellagern.

Das wirds also sein


----------



## Bassbrocken (9. September 2011)

Hey, 
ich wollte mal wissen mit was für Mittelchen ihr euer Bike pflegt. Ich hab für die Kette bisher immer weißes Kettenspray vom Motorrad genommen aber irgendwie ist mir jetzt nach einmal Fahrrad stehen lassen nach ner ordentlichen Tour aufgefallen, dass die Kette irgendwie Flugrost angesetzt hatte usw. 
Klar, normal mache ich das Fahrrad eigentl. immer direkt sauber, aber jetzt mal eine Nacht stehen lassen und schon son Kack. 
Und nehmt ihr auch irgendwas zur Pflege eurer Gabel? Ich hab Silikonspray daa, aber keine Ahnung ob das so gut ist für die Gabel...


----------



## pecto69 (11. September 2011)

Hi OWLer...

Kann mir Jemand hier zu nen Rat geben...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8712040&postcount=1

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (11. September 2011)

wer groß - groß oder klein - klein schaltet, der sollte entweder einen Mountainbike Kurs besuchen und sich da die Technik erklären lassen
oder lieber eine 2fach Kurbel montieren


----------



## pecto69 (11. September 2011)

Ei ei ei, Recht hast..... 

OK, Groß - Klein oder Klein - Groß 

THX
Dirk


----------



## Bassbrocken (13. September 2011)

Hey Leute, 
hat jmd. vielleicht eine Vorahnung was Folgendes sein kann:
Ich hab mich heute schön über den Lenker abgelegt, nachdem mir eine Wurzel im Rückeweg in die Quere gekommen ist. Danach ist es mir noch nicht sofort aufgefallen, aber  irgendwie geht seitdem hin und wieder das Lenken verdammt schwer. Das komische dabei ist, dass es nicht permanent schwergängig ist, aber vor allem wenn der Lenker stark belastet wird und beim schnellen Bergabfahren kommts mir irgendwie vor, als wollte es mich die ganze Zeit aus der Spur hauen.
Also Achse ist nicht (an)gebrochen oder krum, es ist keine Acht im Rad.... nur der Lenker ist teils schwergängig...

Ist wohl der Steuersatz komplett schrott oder gibts noch eine Heilung? Morgen wollt ich das mal auseinander nehmen, aber vllt. hat ja von euch schon einer eine Vorahnung.


----------



## DJ-FoFo (13. September 2011)

Bassbrocken schrieb:


> Ist wohl der Steuersatz komplett schrott oder gibts noch eine Heilung? Morgen wollt ich das mal auseinander nehmen, aber vllt. hat ja von euch schon einer eine Vorahnung.



Du hast es vermutlich schon richtig erfasst. Scheinbar hat der Steuersatz was abbekommen. Eventuell nen Lagerschaden. Mehr wirst Du aber im zerlegten Zustand sehen. Alles andere ist ja nur reine Vermutung.
Notfalls eben nen anderen Satz verbauen und testen (falls sowas zur Hand ist)


----------



## Bassbrocken (14. September 2011)

Guten Morgen,
anscheinend hatte ich doch etwas mehr Glück... 
Hab die Gabel auseinander genommen, Lager sah noch richtig gut aus eigentl. (Fahrrad ist auch erst 1 Monat alt). Hab dann das Ganze neu abgeschmiert, nochmal eingebaut, wieder richtig eingestellt, läuft... 
Keine Ahnung was jetzt genau der Fehler in der Sache war. Kleine Testfahrt durchs Gelände gemacht, war auch kein Knacken oder Schwergängigkeit festzustellen.


----------



## chucki_bo (14. September 2011)

Bassbrocken schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> anscheinend hatte ich doch etwas mehr Glück...
> Hab die Gabel auseinander genommen, Lager sah noch richtig gut aus eigentl. (Fahrrad ist auch erst 1 Monat alt). Hab dann das Ganze neu abgeschmiert, nochmal eingebaut, wieder richtig eingestellt, läuft...
> Keine Ahnung was jetzt genau der Fehler in der Sache war. Kleine Testfahrt durchs Gelände gemacht, war auch kein Knacken oder Schwergängigkeit festzustellen.



Und das alles in der Zeit von gestern Abend viertel nach neun und heute Morgen halb acht...

Donnerwetter .... N8-Schicht?? 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Bassbrocken (14. September 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Und das alles in der Zeit von gestern Abend viertel nach neun und heute Morgen halb acht...
> 
> Donnerwetter .... N8-Schicht??
> 
> ...



Ja so in etwa, hatte das die ganze Zeit im Hinterkopf und konnt nicht wirklich pennen, dann bin ich um halb 5 heut morgen angefangen inner Werkstatt zu schrauben ^^


----------



## kris. (14. September 2011)

Das nennt man Leidenschaft!


----------



## pecto69 (20. September 2011)

Hi.

Ich hätte da gerne mal ein Problem.

Seit meiner ersten Ausfahrt am Sonntag habe ich nun ein Geräuch an der
Hinterrad Nabe.

Schaut und hört selbst...


Wenn ich die Position der Kurbel ändere, also die Ritzel bewege, geht das Geräusch weg oder wird recht laut.

Lagerschaden?

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (20. September 2011)

Hi,

hat von euch schon mal jemand erfahrungen mit der reparatur von carbonrahmen gemacht ??

würde mich interessieren !!

gruß udo


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2011)

Reperatur ist eher schlecht - ich weiß von Malte Finke das er einen Berg-Carbonrahmen wohl mal für einen Marathon hat speziell Flicken lassen.


----------



## freetourer (21. September 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat von euch schon mal jemand erfahrungen mit der reparatur von carbonrahmen gemacht ??
> 
> ...



ist nicht immer hoffnungslos.

schau mal bei carbon-klinik.de.

aus eigener erfahrung kann ich nur gutes berichten.


----------



## Domme02 (21. September 2011)

Hi,
ich hab grade beim putzen gemerkt, dass sich die Abdeckkappe meiner Exustar E-PM-25ti Pedale verabschiedet hat. Siehe Bild: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Die Kappe ist nicht tragend und das Pedal läuft einwandfrei. Wer weiß wie lange ich schon so rumfahre? 
Ist eben nun nur etwas schmutzempfindlicher. Am Samstag steht aber bei mir ein wichtiges Rennen an....meint ihr es wäre fahrlässig das Pedal am samstag beim Rennen zu fahren? (denke nicht das ich vorher so eine Kappe auftreiben kann) Matschig wird es auf keinen Fall laut Wetterbericht.


----------



## kris. (21. September 2011)

sollte gehen. eventuell nach dem rennen demontieren und reinigen. neue kappe macht aber sicher sinn auf lange sicht.


----------



## Domme02 (21. September 2011)

joa das war auch mein gedanke.....aber ich hab grad neue online bestellt. Wenn ich ganz viel Glück habe, werden sie morgen versendet und ich hab sie Freitag noch passend hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (22. September 2011)

na dann viel erfolg am samstag!


----------



## Wickedlite (4. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir Jemand einen Kompetenten Händler in OWL empfehlen

Es geht um folgende Themen
Rock Shox Gabelservice
Fox Dämpferservice
Einstellungsberatung


Beratung gegen einschlafende Finger


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Oktober 2011)

Wickedlite schrieb:


> Kann mir Jemand einen Kompetenten Händler in OWL empfehlen
> 
> Es geht um folgende Themen
> Rock Shox Gabelservice
> ...



Hier kann ich helfen, hatte ich auch. 

Die Lösung--> Ergon Griffe

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/home

Und für den Rest http://www.bloete.de/ die Griffe hat er auch.


----------



## Bassbrocken (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi, ich bräuchte mal wieder Rat/Hilfe :/
und zwar fahre ich auf meinem Bike Avid Juicy 3 Bremsen. Nun ist das Bike grade mal 2 Monate alt und nach den ersten größeren Belastungstest mit mehrstündigen Ausfahrten und auch größeren Abfahrten geht mir die Bremse schon derbe auf den Geist. 
Ich habe vorne 185mm und hinten 160mm Durchmesser, was für mein Gewicht eh viel zu wenig ist, denke ich. Dazu kommt, dass die Scheibe mittlerweile irgendwie leicht krum ist. Vielleicht auf Grund der hohen Temperaturen bei den Abfahrten? Aufgrund der krummen Scheiben hab ich irgendwie ab und an son Quietschen/hupen/kreischen.. von den Bremsen. Also Scheibe schleift mit der Krümmung an den Bremsbelägen, obwohl ich die Bremshebel nicht ziehe... 

würde ne schwimmend gelagerte Bremsscheibe da aushelfen? Oder kann ich dem ganzen weiter Vorbeugen mit einfach größeren Bremsscheiben. 
Hat da schon jmd. mal Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## slang (5. Oktober 2011)

Scheibe wieder gerade biegen? Danach schön mit Isopropanol sauber machen.
Du solltest prüfen ob größere Scheiben für Rahmen und Gabel überhaupt zugelassen sind. Und je größer die Scheiben, desto eher Geräusche. 
Bei meinem HT hab ich hinten von 180 wieder auf und 160 zurückgerüstet, weil mir die Geräuschkulisse auf die Nerven ging. 
Und gegen die schlechte Bremsperformance gabs ne neue Bremse, auf Dauer wird das bei dir wahrscheinlich auch die einzige Lösung sein.


----------



## slang (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

hab die Tage mal Langeweile gehabt und nen kleinen Versuch gemacht.





Rennradlaufräder mit 42mm Crosserreifen, passt durch Rahmen und Gabel, sozusagen 28 3/4 

Für herbst- und winterliche Ausfahrten auf Forstautobahnen und Hasenpatt etc, müßte das doch ganz gut sein, oder?

Hat da einer Erfahrungen mit? Gibt ja nen paar Leute, die sich RennLR fürs Strassentraining in MTB Rahmen stecken. 

Die Felgen sind leider 36loch, und ich habe hier nur Discnaben mit 32, sonst hätte ich mir die mal umgespeicht. 

Am liebsten wär mir ja nen Cyclocrosser, aber ach, das liebe Geld


----------



## kris. (5. Oktober 2011)

wärs nicht einfacher nen günstigen 26er LRS mit schmalen Reifen zu versehen und den zu nutzen? Okay, Du hast nen kleineren Laufradumfang, aber sonst...


----------



## Bassbrocken (5. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Scheibe wieder gerade biegen? Danach schön mit Isopropanol sauber machen.
> Du solltest prüfen ob größere Scheiben für Rahmen und Gabel überhaupt zugelassen sind. Und je größer die Scheiben, desto eher Geräusche.
> Bei meinem HT hab ich hinten von 180 wieder auf und 160 zurückgerüstet, weil mir die Geräuschkulisse auf die Nerven ging.
> Und gegen die schlechte Bremsperformance gabs ne neue Bremse, auf Dauer wird das bei dir wahrscheinlich auch die einzige Lösung sein.




Hi, schon mal danke für deinen Rat, aber ich glaube so einfach ist das ganze nicht. Ist die Scheibe einmal plastisch verformt, müsste ich sie erst wieder warm machen, um sie auf den Grundzustand zu bekommen. Hab aber keine Ahnung was das für nen Material ist, ergo keine Ahnung welche Anlasstemperatur. Ich hab mir schon mal ne Scheibe komplett geschrottet in dem ich sie ganz leicht zurückgebogen habe, obwohl ich es nur leicht mit gummihammer und richtplatte gemacht hatte. 
Also um neue Scheiben werde ich wohl nicht rum kommen. Nun ist für mich interessant, hat einer nen Tipp?  bzw gleich für ne komplette Bremsanlage fürn schweren Jungen (100kg +) ? Nicht soo teuer...


----------



## kris. (5. Oktober 2011)

die hier?

oder die.


----------



## slang (5. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> wärs nicht einfacher nen günstigen 26er LRS mit schmalen Reifen zu versehen und den zu nutzen? Okay, Du hast nen kleineren Laufradumfang, aber sonst...



Genau, das wäre zu einfach  
Hab ja den LR Satz von Waldi, XT mit DT-Felgen, da jetzt nen Marathon oder ähnliches wär ja kein Problem. Außer dass es extrem Schei$$e aussieht 

Mich interessiert halt dieses 29" Konzept, und das wär halt so ein kleiner Testballon. 

Das nächste HT wird eh nen 29", aber das muß noch nen bissel warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassbrocken (5. Oktober 2011)

Der Server unter bikemarkt.mtb-news.de braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden.

schade ^^


----------



## slang (5. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich keine Erfahrung mit, aber ich würde da zuschlagen,

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/422895/cat/33

kannste auch hier sehen:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=184

dazu einfache Scheiben, Tektro oder ähnliches.

Shimano gilt ja eigentlich als relativ sorgenfrei.


----------



## kris. (5. Oktober 2011)

bei mir gehts...


@slang na dann viel spass beim testen


----------



## JENSeits (5. Oktober 2011)

Allzweckwaffe:  Shimano Saint .. dürfte am Tourenrad dann mit 165er Scheiben immer noch ausreichend Bremsen. Sonst ne 185er. Die 203er bekomme ich mit +100kg selbst im Bikepark nicht klein.

Aber gegen die Avid spricht nichts


----------



## Bassbrocken (5. Oktober 2011)

schon mal vielen Dank für die Tipps, 
mal schauen ob ich auf den ein oder anderen zurückkomme. Ich habe eben die Bremsscheibe mal vorne abgebaut, versucht die mal ein wenig zu justieren, dann hab ich die Bremsbeläge mal mit nem feinem Schleifpapier bearbeitet und Bremssattel bisschen neu positioniert. Darauf grade 2h kleine Tour gefahren --> keine Probleme gehabt, nix mehr gequietscht. 
Nur keine Ahnung ob das eine Dauerlösung wird, muss das mal im AUge behalten, wann das Ganze wieder von vorne los geht.... Wenn das Wartungsintervall für die Bremse jetzt auf jede Woche einstellt, dann gibts auf jedenfall was neues....


----------



## slang (5. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Allzweckwaffe:  Shimano Saint .. dürfte am Tourenrad dann mit 165er Scheiben immer noch ausreichend Bremsen. Sonst ne 185er. Die 203er bekomme ich mit +100kg selbst im Bikepark nicht klein.



Genau, wenn ich nen Nagel fürn Bild ine Wand klopfen will, hole ich mir auch immer den 10Kilo Vorschlaghammer. 


@ Bassbrocken,
manchmal reicht auch aus, den Schnellspanner mal zu lösen und das Laufrad etwas auszurichten. Damit behelfe ich mir öfters, weil ich meine HR-Bremse IS Standard hat, und da ist ausrichten ja immer gleich ne kleine OP.


----------



## Bassbrocken (5. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> @ Bassbrocken,
> manchmal reicht auch aus, den Schnellspanner mal zu lösen und das Laufrad etwas auszurichten. Damit behelfe ich mir öfters, weil ich meine HR-Bremse IS Standard hat, und da ist ausrichten ja immer gleich ne kleine OP.



Jo, das hab ich schon des öfteren im Wald gemacht, hat aber nie geholfen


----------



## 230691 (6. Oktober 2011)

Juungs mein XT Schalthebel will nicht mit mein SLX Umwerfer funktionieren =(

Habe eigentlich alles richtig eingestellt (Anschläge und die Spannung vom Bowdenzug)
Schalte ich dann vom ersten auf das zweite Kettenblatt, ist der Umwerfer aber schon zur Hälfte beim dritten Kettenblatt angekommen.
Ich überspringe also das zweite Kettenblatt obwohl der Schalthebel im zweiten Gang drin ist.

So wenn ich dann weiter in den dritten Gang schalte, bin ich zwar komplett über'n dritten Kettenblatt aber mit einer viel zu hohen Spannung am Zug.


Will ich dann wieder runter schalten überspringt der Schalthebel sogar den zweiten Gang aufgrund der hohen Spannung.
Also vom dritten direkt in den ersten Gang (mit einem lauten knall -.- )

Beim rauf schalten fühlt es sich quasi so an, als ob der Schaltheben viel zu viel am Zug zieht um in den nächsten Gang zu kommen.


Ich hab schon viel hin und her probiert - Auf das zweite Kettenblatt komme ich nur, wenn ich im ersten Gang den Zug seehr locker lasse.
Das kann und ist ja aber auch keine Lösung.

Bin ich gerade einfach nur übermüdet oder tatsächlich zu blöd?!


----------



## slang (7. Oktober 2011)

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Umwerfer_einstellen.htm

Schau mal auf die Nummer, nicht dass du den 2fach Umwerfer bekommen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2011)

beim ersten lesen würde ich auch auf 2fach tippen...


----------



## 230691 (7. Oktober 2011)

Sry vergessen zu sagen das ich nur die Schalthebel getauscht habe.
Sind die FD M770
Umwerfer ist der M661 (also der ganz normale 3fach)
Das ist ja das komische - ich hab nur den alten Deore Schalthebel+  zug abgemacht und den neuen XT dran.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## criscross (7. Oktober 2011)

das kann doch nicht so schwer sein.

Kette aufs kleine Blatt, Zug an der Klemmschraube so einstellen das die Kette beim schalten das mittlere Blatt erreicht. 
 Auch wenn der Zug locker sein sollte auf dem kleinen Blatt, egal !
Letzte Feinheiten dann mit der Einstellschraube am Shifter.
FERTIG !


----------



## stoppelhopper (9. Oktober 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Sry vergessen zu sagen das ich nur die Schalthebel getauscht habe.
> Sind die FD M770
> Umwerfer ist der M661 (also der ganz normale 3fach)
> Das ist ja das komische - ich hab nur den alten Deore Schalthebel+  zug abgemacht und den neuen XT dran.
> ...



Hast du das Problem schon lösen können?

Falls nicht: Überprüf mal wo genau du den Zug am Umwerfer geklemmt hast. Wenn du die Klemmschraube komplett herausdrehst, siehst du ne kleine Nut, durch die der Zug laufen soll. Klemmst du den Zug weiter innen, änderst du das Übersetzungsverhältnis zwischen Schalthebel und Umwerfer.
Siehe auch hier:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/techdocs/content/cycle/SI/SLX/SI_6PZFA_002/SI-6PZFA-002-En_v1_m56577569830647029.pdf
Oben rechts gibts das passende Bild zum Thema (pass the Cable through as showm in illustration...)

Viel Erfolg
Markus


----------



## 230691 (9. Oktober 2011)

Jap war heute mit einem Kollegen ne kleine Runde unterwegs.
Schalten tut es jetzt alles perfekt und der Schaltzug schlabbert auch nicht mehr so extrem am Oberrohr rum.
Wo jetzt genau das Problem war kann ich aber gar nicht sagen.
Hab einfach so lange rumprobiert bis es geklappt hat.


----------



## slang (9. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht der klassische Fehler: 
Schalthebel steht auf der mittleren Position, wenn man am Umwerfer das Kabel klemmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Meine Saint am Hinterrad bremst von einem Tag auf den Anderen nicht mehr. Bei der letzten Runde musste ich schon sehr oft pumpen, damit ich überhaupt irgend eine Bremsleistung erhalte.

Hat jemand ein wenig Öl für mich über? Ich wollte deswegen nur ungern zum Händler juckeln .. oder macht Blöte das so prima und kostengünstig das es sich lohnt? 



LG Jens


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Oktober 2011)

I'ch habe Öl und Set da.
Können mal schauen ob die Übergänge von der Avid auch auf deine passen


----------



## kris. (12. Oktober 2011)

irgendwo nen loch in der leitung, wenn es von jetzt auf gleich nicht mehr wollte?!


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2011)

Ne ausgelaufen ist da nichts, nichts was ich so sehen konnte. Wundern tuts mich allerdings auch ...


@Junk: Komme ich gerne drauf zurück! 
Welches Öl hast du denn da? das Mineral?


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Oktober 2011)

Das was für Avid ok ist.
Ich denke mal das wird für alle Bremsen gleich sein.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt Mineralöl / Dot 4 und so weiter und so weiter ...

ich meine die alte Julie hatte kein minderalöl drin!


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich meine man soll kein Tot 4 nehmen da es Wasser zieht.
Daher nur Dot 5 oder 5.1


Edit sagt:

Ich habs gefunden 5.1 war es.

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/461662


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Oktober 2011)

Ach noch was, schau mal deine Beläge hinten an und tausch mal mit vorne probehalber.
Vielleicht sind die auch nur unter der min. Grenze.
Meine Avid ist da sehr empfindlich was sowas betrifft.
Kann man zwar mit etwas mehr Öl drauf ausgleiche ist aber nicht schön.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2011)

Nene die haben erst 100km runter^^

Mhm dann mal ne Frage an die Spezis bevor ich hier auffer Arbeit noch das Googeln anfange übers Handy - Dot 5.1 darf nicht in Mineralöl-Anlagen, oder?


----------



## Sgt.Green (12. Oktober 2011)

Mineralöl und Bremsflüssigkeit sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Stoffe und sind nicht zu vermischen!

Auch die Dichtungen bei den verschieden Systemen sind andere und werden vom jeweils anderen Stoff aufgelöst.

Daher ist es auch nicht ratsam ein Avid Entlüftungskit mit Öl zu befüllen auch wenn die Anschlüsse passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2011)

Dacht ichs mir doch, danke


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Oktober 2011)

Wer will das den mit Öl befüllen???

Bremsflüssigkeit ist was ganz anderes.

Edit sgt:

Wiki --->Bremsflüssigkeit ist eine Hydraulikflüssigkeit, die in der hydraulischen Übertragungseinrichtung von Fahrzeugbremsen verwendet wird. Insbesondere versteht man hierunter die Flüssigkeiten auf Polyglykol-Basis. Die von manchen Fahrzeugherstellern (beispielsweise Citroën) in der Bremsanlage verwendeten Hydraulikflüssigkeiten auf Mineralölbasis werden üblicherweise nicht als Bremsflüssigkeit bezeichnet, schon allein um eine gefährliche Verwechslung zu vermeiden.


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Oktober 2011)

Hast du Öl in deiner Bremse Jens?


----------



## slang (12. Oktober 2011)

Magura hat Mineralöl in den Bremsleitungen, Avid nimmt Dot. Die Anschlüsse des Sets kann man ja reinigen und wieder verwenden, die Spritzen kosten iner Apotheke nen paar Cent.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2011)

Danke! 

Rad steht jetzt beim Händler. Gibt noch ein paar Ersatzteile die ich bis zum Wochenende sonst nicht bekommen hätte.


----------



## Bassbrocken (17. Oktober 2011)

hi,
ich wollte mich mal bzgl Naben bei euch informieren. Und zwar hab ich gestern bemerkt das die Nabe meiens HR leicht kaputt ist. Daraufhin bin ich grad mal angefangen nen Ersatz zu suchen, nun ist das Angebot aber wie immer immens riesig. Was könnt ihr mir denn erzählen?

Also mir erscheint ja, als seien Hope, Novatec und Shimano schon mal ganz gut oder? Ich hatte jetzt ne Shima FM- M475, die kostet im Internet aber nur 22 Euro und hat bei mir rund 400km jetzt nur gehalten...also scheinbar schrott.

Darum wollte ich mal hören, was ihr mir so empfehlen könnt. Leider weiß ich meine Einbautiefe nicht, da ichs Fahrrad jetzt auch nicht zu Hand habe, aber ich brauche 32 Loch und habe hinten nen 9fach Freilauf wohl nötig. Ich schätze die Einbautiefe auf nen 135mm... 

Also wär cool, wenn der ein oder andere nen Tipp geben könnte, vllt. auch grad für die etwas schweren Jungs (100+), denn das Ding soll auch etwas länger halten. Dabei nicht zu teuer- max 100 Euronen

Danke!


----------



## freetourer (17. Oktober 2011)

Bassbrocken schrieb:


> hi,
> ich wollte mich mal bzgl Naben bei euch informieren. Und zwar hab ich gestern bemerkt das die Nabe meiens HR leicht kaputt ist. Daraufhin bin ich grad mal angefangen nen Ersatz zu suchen, nun ist das Angebot aber wie immer immens riesig. Was könnt ihr mir denn erzählen?
> 
> Also mir erscheint ja, als seien Hope, Novatec und Shimano schon mal ganz gut oder? Ich hatte jetzt ne Shima FM- M475, die kostet im Internet aber nur 22 Euro und hat bei mir rund 400km jetzt nur gehalten...also scheinbar schrott.
> ...



Was heisst denn kaputt bei Dir genau - irreparabel? Spiel in den Lagern lässt sich bei Shimano ja easy (passende Flachschlüssel vorausgesetzt).

Zu Naben findest Du per Suchfunktion im Laufräder - Tech Talk Thread zur Genüge Infos. 

Bei mir persönlich läuft seit Jahren an Hinterradnaben eine DT Swiss Hügi FR problemlos, seit etwas über einem Jahr auch 2 Novatec S-Light, seit einem Monat eine Hope Pro 2 Evo. Alles meiner Meinung nach gute Naben, wenn Du Dir wirklich eine neue Nabe kaufen willst lohnt es sich vielleicht auch auf problemlose Umbaubarkeit auf andere Achsstandards zu achten.

mfg


----------



## Flying_Elvis (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin

Ich fahre Nope Fun Works 2Way hinten und bin zufrieden damit. Die Naben sind baugleich mit den Brave Monster nur preiswerter (59 Euro bei Action Sports, kosten sonst 100 Euro). 
Ich fahre Touren und auch im Bikepark damit. Kein Schaden bis jetzt .
Mein Sohn quält Nuke Proof Generator Naben, erste Sahne, geiler Sound, top Qualität aber auch teurer.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Domme02 (18. Oktober 2011)

sorry das ich nicht googel aber ich denke hier geht`s mal eben schneller:

Ich hab eine neue Gabel die in meinen Rahmen muss. Gabelschaftlänge passt soweit schon, Kralle ist auch schon drin und der Steuersatz soll im Rahmen bleiben.
Ich muss also doch eig "nur" den Gabelkonus von der alten Gabel auf die neue machen. Hab gelesen ich soll ihn mit einem Schlitz-Schraubendreher runterhebeln. Dann setze ich ihn auf die neue Gabel... ( da ist dann aber Spezialwerkzeug erforderlich oder?!?!?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2011)

Nö. Schön vorsichtig rundherum langsam runterprügeln bis er sich nicht mehr wehrt.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2011)

wenn du dir einen gefallen tun willst, und der konus noch nicht auf der neuen gabel sitzt, dann nimmst du die eine säge und schlitzt den konus.

so kann man ihn einfach aufstecken und auch genauso einfach wieder entfernen.


----------



## slang (23. Oktober 2011)

Das sollte man aber bei einem "normalen" Steuersatz mit Kugeln, die direkt auf dem Gabelkonus drehen, nicht unbedingt machen. Wenn da so ne komplette Nadellagereinheit darufgelegt wird ist es sicher egal.


----------



## Domme02 (23. Oktober 2011)

ich glaube am einfachsten wird es am ende doch sein, die gabel in den kofferraum zu schmeiÃen...ab zum fachhÃ¤ndler meines vertrauens und dann eben schnell den konus draufkloppen. Kostet mich vielleicht 2â¬ und ich bin auf der komplett sicheren seite


----------



## slang (23. Oktober 2011)

Hast du ihn schon runter?
Zum draufprügeln haben wir früher immer nen Stahl- oder Kupferrohr genommen. Der Durchmesser sollte so bemessen sein, dass du nicht auf der Kugellauffläche rumkloppst, sondern außen an der Kante vom Konus. 
Heutzutage würd ich mir wohl nen Steuersatz mit gekapselten Nadellager kaufen, und dann den Trick von k-star anwenden.


----------



## Gr_Flash (26. Oktober 2011)

Hat einer hier nen Tipp für mich, wo man in Bielefeld gut und preislich vernünftig Laufräder zentrieren lassen kann? 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (26. Oktober 2011)

Was heißt für dich gut? 
Kann ich dir wohl machen, wohnst ja auch um die Ecke.
Zentrierständer und Erfahrung sind vorhanden, aber nen Tensiometer, wies es hier die Gurus im LR-Forum für zwingend notwendig erachten habe ich nicht. Die meisten Shops aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht 

Was für LR, und wie stark ist der Schlag?


----------



## Gr_Flash (26. Oktober 2011)

DT Swiss XR 1450 - Schlag ist würd ich sagen mittelstark


----------



## slang (26. Oktober 2011)

Also klassisch 32 Speichen. Super
Kann ich dir machen. Haste Freitag frühabends Zeit?


----------



## Gr_Flash (26. Oktober 2011)

Sind wohl 28 Speichen, Freitag hätte ich zwischen 13 u. 17 Uhr sowie ab ca. 20 Uhr Zeit...bissel verplant der Tag

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## slang (26. Oktober 2011)

Du bekommst gleich ne PM.


----------



## Domme02 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mal nen paar fragen zu nem neuen Umwerfer:
ich brauche:
- Zug von oben
- Down Swing
- Klemmschelle 34,9
- (klemme kann ruhig weiter oben sitzen )
In den Internetshops blicke ich grade iwie nicht durch. Top Pull, High Pull, Low, down swing top, down swing low...?!?!? Was ein Scheiß!

Kann mir jemand helfen und mir mal eben sagen welchen XX bzw. X0 (2fach) Umwerfer ich brauche? Bin ziemlich verwirrt.

Ich glaube ich brauche den hier, richtig? (ausführung down swing top): http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22280_XX-Umwerfer-High-Mount-2-fach-.html


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2011)

top pull oder dual pull
downswing bzw. high mount
schelle 34,9

weist dr umwerfer diese merkmale auf, dann passt er.


----------



## Domme02 (31. Oktober 2011)

super danke


----------



## Flying_Elvis (1. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Hat einer hier nen Tipp für mich, wo man in Bielefeld gut und preislich vernünftig Laufräder zentrieren lassen kann?
> 
> Gruß,
> Michael



Nur für den Fall das Slang nicht für alle Forenmitglieder zentriert 
Ich lass das bei VELO-Mobile in BI-Eckhardsheim machen. Für 10 Euro gibts dort perfekte Arbeit.

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2011)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Für 10 Euro gibts dort perfekte Arbeit



fragt sich nur warum die profis dann über das 3fache für ihre perfekte arbeit nehmen.

laufen die räder nachher rund und haben sie auch gleichmäßig gespannte speichen?

rundlauf und höhenschlag ist schnell draußen, aber der rest ist für die haltbarkeit eher vorrangig.

ich baue meine laufräder in zukunft selber. wenn es doch mal ein fertig-lrs wird (kein system-lrs!), dann kontrolliere ich ihn vor der ersten fahrt und spanne ggf. nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (1. November 2011)

oder nimmst einen von felix, das kostet allerdings auch relativ gut Geld. Ist aber meine Überlegung, falls mal ein neuer Satz kommt ..


----------



## slang (1. November 2011)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Nur für den Fall das Slang nicht für alle Forenmitglieder zentriert



Das war auch nicht mein Plan 
aber wenn man greade nen Tag vorher zusammen ne Runde gefahren ist, kann man das ja anbieten. Bisher hats zeitlich auch noch nicht hin gehauen .

k_star, vielleicht nehmen sie so viel, weil es ihnen hier im LR-Forum gelingt, unheimlich viel VooDoo um LR-Bau zu machen, und günstig darf es dann natürlich auch nicht sein.

Neuaufbau eines LR find ich übrigens wesentlich einfacher als nachzentrieren.Nen Höhenschlag rausholen ist schon nicht ohne.Man muß schon an ein paar mehr als 4 Speichen drehen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. November 2011)

Als Alternative zu Slang würde ich sonst den alten Kalkühler in Schildesche empfehlen. Abgesehen von der erstklassigen Arbeit hat er mir vor ca. 7 Jahren mal den LR für 15 eingespeicht. In wie weit er sich in seiner Hinterhofwerkstatt nun an der Preispolitik der Händler orientiert hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Jedenfalls kannst du bei ihm als Gegenleistung auch schon mal ausrangierte Anbauteile loswerden.


----------



## stoppelhopper (5. November 2011)

Das es beim zentrieren eines Laufrades eine Spanne gibt liegt wohl in der Natur der Dinge. Wenn es denn 15min dauert muss euch der Mechaniker nun mal mehr abknöpfen als wenn er nach 3 1/2min durch ist, und das Variiert nun mal von Rad zu Rad. Dazu kommt noch: Muss ich das Laufrad ausbauen und den Reifen abziehen oder kann ichs im eingebauten Zustand nachzentrieren, ist es ein Sytemlaufrad etc, lassen sich die Speichennippel vernünftig drehen oder sitzen sie fest usw.
Es ist wie immer-Preis und Leistung müssen eben passen.
Und 15,- Eur für das einspeichen* eines Laufrades ist zwar ein sehr guter Preis, erwarten sollte man den aber nicht, davon kann der Mechaniker eures Vertrauens villeicht grad noch die Miete bezahlen, für die Butter auf der Stulle reicht es aber *definitiv* nicht mehr.
(*noch kurze Anmerkung: Beginnt für mich mit der Berechnung der Speichenlänge und hört mit dem fertigen Laufrad auf)


----------



## slang (5. November 2011)

der Herr Kalkühler  macht seine Werkstatt aber auch nicht aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen, sondern eher aus Spaß an Rädern. Hört man häufiger dass der Spotpreise macht. Ich denke schon das der gut basteln kann, seine Rahmen waren ja damals durchaus begehrt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. November 2011)

Wer kann mir nen Rat für nen hochwertigen Drehmomentschlüssel geben?

Bevorzugen würde ich ja Hersteller wie Hazet, Gedore, Stahlwille, Snap-on und Co.. Sollte 1/4" sein. Anwendungsbereich ist hauptsächlich das Bike.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## slang (5. November 2011)

Ich hab mir den Syntace gegönnt, ist meine ich, umgelabelt und von irgend nen britschen Werkzeughersteller. 

Verstellbereich von 2-20NM. Macht nen wertigen Eindruck, und ist vom Handling auch in Ordnung. Kriegste so ab 85


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. November 2011)

Werde ich auch mal ins Auge fassen. Bei den anderen müsste ich sonst noch mindestens 50 drauflegen.


----------



## slang (5. November 2011)

Hab grade noch mal geschaut, scheint ein Würth zu sein.

http://wueko.wuerth.com/cgi-bin/wu_...;;WKBACK;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;13205298046186

der Verstellbereich ist etwas kleiner, geht erst bei 4NM los, optisch ists aber der gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (5. November 2011)

Klingt gut, danke!  ... hauptsache gute Qualität und kein Baumarkt-China-Rotz.


----------



## RolfK (6. November 2011)

Morgens

hat jemand von euch Werkzeug, um ein Truvativ-Innenlager auszubauen? Ich hab da leider nix passendes für wie ich feststellen musste. Und eventuell etwas, um die untere Steuersatzlagerschale vom Gabelschaft heile abzubekommen?

Gruß Rolfe


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2011)

1. das werkzeug ist das gleiche wie für shimano ht2 lagerschalen.
2. das teil was auf dem gabelschaft sitzt ist der konus, und nicht die lagerschale.
beim neuen steuersatz am besten gleich den konus schlitzen, dann hat man solche probleme nicht.

nur so zur info.


----------



## criscross (6. November 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Morgens
> 
> hat jemand von euch Werkzeug, um ein Truvativ-Innenlager auszubauen? Ich hab da leider nix passendes für wie ich feststellen musste. Und eventuell etwas, um die untere Steuersatzlagerschale vom Gabelschaft heile abzubekommen?
> 
> Gruß Rolfe


 
Gabel in den Schraubstock spannen und dann mit nem kleinen Schraubendreher zwischen Gabel und Konusring das Ding runterhebeln/schlagen.
An der Gabelbrücke ist meist so eine kleine Vertiefung zum ansetzen.


----------



## RolfK (6. November 2011)

Jep, den Ring hab ich jetzt langsam runtergeklopft, aber fürs Tretlager bräucht ich noch ne Nuss oder Schlüssel, weil auch für diese Shimanoteile hab ich nix passendes da. Wenn mir da jemand die Tage mal kurz aushelfen könnte, wär schon fein


----------



## criscross (6. November 2011)

so eine Tretlagernuß kannste dir doch bestimmt vom Örtlichen ( Dede ?) Radladen ausleihen, oder nimmst den Rahmen mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (6. November 2011)

Zu diesem Spinner zu fahren, wäre meine letzte Notlösung. Wir sind nicht gut aufeinander zu sprechen


----------



## criscross (6. November 2011)

ich kann dir diesen empfehlen
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-lagerschalenwerkzeug-fuer-hollowtech-ii/aid:180260

habe ich jetzt schon 4 Jahre , 
gehört ja eigentlich in jede Schrauberkiste.


----------



## RolfK (6. November 2011)

Ja ja, ich weiss. Für den EInbau brauch ich dann ja sowieso so'n Teil, dann wird halt mal bestellt, brauch ja eh noch diverse Kleinteile für den neuen Untersatz.


----------



## criscross (6. November 2011)

na, geht doch


----------



## RolfK (6. November 2011)

Freu mich schon auf's nächste Jahr, wenn wir mal wieder ne Runde drehen, falls du willst. Dann darf es auch etwas weiter sein als letztens, komm denn ja etwas besser mit hoffe ich


----------



## pecto69 (6. November 2011)

Die haben günstiges Werkzeug..

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=61&products_id=2844

Dirk


----------



## criscross (6. November 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf's nächste Jahr, wenn wir mal wieder ne Runde drehen, falls du willst. Dann darf es auch etwas weiter sein als letztens, komm denn ja etwas besser mit hoffe ich


 
na klar will ich,
freu mich schon drauf


----------



## kris. (20. November 2011)

Moin!

Mein Fox Float L verliert anscheinend massiv Luft. Bin heute mit 130psi losgefahren und nach 2,5h mit 55psi wieder angekommen.
Jemand nen Tipp für ne günstige Abhilfe?


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2011)

Der Gino ist da fix beim reparieren 

http://www.flatout-suspension.de/




Ansonsten dürfte von Rock Shox der Monarch in dein Einsatzgebiet passen?! Vielleicht ja auch der Ario?


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. November 2011)

Ario ist mies. Übles Losbrechmoment und so fieße Progression das man ihn mit viel zuviel SAG fahren muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (20. November 2011)

Bevor du dir gleich ein neuen Dämpfer kaufst, kannste ja mal selbst den Dämpfer warten. (Wenn du dich traust)

Es muss ja eigentlich nur die Luftkammer abgeschraubt und die Dichtung kontrolliert werden. Sieht soweit alles gut aus helfen 2-3ml Getriebeöl um das ganze abzudichten.
Verwende schon die ganze Zeit billigstes 80W Getriebeöl um meine Luftkammer erfolgreich dicht zu bekommen.


----------



## kris. (20. November 2011)

so ne anleitung hatte ich heute auch schon gelesen. vetil abschrauben, 3ml öl rein, ventil wieder fest drauf...
mal testen, vieleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## slang (20. November 2011)

Abnehmen 
Ne sorry, hab keinen Tipp


----------



## tangoba62 (27. November 2011)

Hi,

von euch kennt sich doch bestimmt einer aus, wo man service-kit für ne rock shox (reba) bekommt. 

gruß udo


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2011)

hibike oder bike-components z.b.


----------



## Vincy (30. November 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> von euch kennt sich doch bestimmt einer aus, wo man service-kit für ne rock shox (reba) bekommt.
> 
> gruß udo


 

Versuch es mal hier.
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/ersatzteile.cfm?gnr=15


----------



## Hartkore-Domme (4. Dezember 2011)

Hab ein Problem mit meinem Nicolai FettSet..
Das Lager ist kaputt, bzw derweil in seine Einzelteile zerfetzt, Der äusserste ring vom Lager sitzt aber noch eingepresst in der Lagerschale :/ Anbei ein Bild vom ganzen wie es aussieht. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee wie man es (ohne die Lagerschale zu killen) herausbekommt?! Danke schonmal. 
 gruß,
 Dominik


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Dezember 2011)

tja, um das teil zu demontieren ohne was anderes zu beschädigen ist es wohl zu spät.
man kann ja nirgendwo mehr ansetzen.

was natürlich auch sein kann, ist dass lagerschale und lager miteinander verpresst sind.
macht acros z.b. bei seinen steuersätzen.


----------



## poekelz (4. Dezember 2011)

Hartkore-Domme schrieb:


> Hab ein Problem mit meinem Nicolai FettSet..
> Das Lager ist kaputt, bzw derweil in seine Einzelteile zerfetzt, Der äusserste ring vom Lager sitzt aber noch eingepresst in der Lagerschale :/ Anbei ein Bild vom ganzen wie es aussieht. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee wie man es (ohne die Lagerschale zu killen) herausbekommt?! Danke schonmal.
> gruß,
> Dominik



Die softe Methode: erst mit Rostlöser richtig einjauchen (zwischen Schale und Rahmen), dann mit Wärme (Heißföhn) behandeln und versuchen mit einem Schraubendreher (Schlitz) von unten Stück für Stück raus zu drücken (immer gegenüber und reihum um nicht zu verkanten).

Die harte Methode: mit einem Dremel die Schale von innen einsägen (nicht durch), vorschichtig arbeiten und nicht abrutschen. Dann mit einem kleinen Schlitzschraubendreher hinter der Ritzung versuchen die Schale nach innen zur dücken - ohne den Rahmen zu verbeulen.
Auch mehrmals gegenüber einritzen könnte helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartkore-Domme (4. Dezember 2011)

Lager ist nicht mit der Lagerschale verpresst, bekommste normalerweise auch ohne größere probleme raus. Nur diesmal ging das Lager dabei drauf, und der rest hängt drin.  

Die Lagerschale will ich ja nicht raushaben, Sondern den rest vom Lager, der noch in der Lagerschale sitzt..


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Dezember 2011)

keine kupferpaste oder montagefett beim einbau verwendet?

ich würde das ganze vor weiteren versuchen erst mal mit über nacht rostlöser einweichen.

die steuersatzschalen sind ja aus edelstahl. sind die lager auch aus edelstahl, oder sind das normale stahllager?


----------



## Hartkore-Domme (4. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich aus Edelstahl.. Wo der rost herkommt kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. Beim einbau hatt ich alles ordentlich abgeschmiert. Problem ist wirklich nur, das ich nichtsmehr habe, wo ich irgendwie drunterhebeln könnte. Hat alles zu wenig "Fleisch"
Danke aber schonmal für eure antworten


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Dezember 2011)

An alle Werkstättler - ich hab da mal ne Frage:

An meinem Stumpjumper ist der Triad Dämpfer am Einstellhebel undicht und eine Reparatur kostet ca. 150 Kracher.

Nun habe ich die Möglichkeit einen gebrauchten und gewarteten Triad Dämpfer für umme zu bekommen, aber

die Einbaulänge ist gemessene 195 mm (der originale hat 180 mm). Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Einbau (Lagerhülsen, etc) funktionieren sollte. Mangels Zeit hab ich das zwar noch nicht gecheckt, aber nehme es einfach mal an ....

Zerstört der lange Dämpfer die Geometrie so nachhaltig, dass man ihn NICHT einbauen sollte?
Kann man im Zweifel auch einfach mehr SAG fahren, um die 15mm Mehrlänge etwas auszugleichen??

Hat da jmd. Erfahrung mit??

Gracias por Antworten ...

chucki_bo


----------



## criscross (8. Dezember 2011)

kannst du nicht einfach die Luftkammer mit neuem dichten Hebel und die alte Kolbenstange nehmen ?

fÃ¼r 150 â¬ gibt es andererseits von Speiseeis im Austausch einen neugewarteten DÃ¤mpfer ....


----------



## kris. (8. Dezember 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Nun habe ich die Möglichkeit einen gebrauchten und gewarteten Triad Dämpfer für umme zu bekommen, aber


 

Sicher das es 195mm sind und nicht 190?
Mein Float L hat sich nämlich die tage verabschiedet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (8. Dezember 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> kannst du nicht einfach die Luftkammer mit neuem dichten Hebel und die alte Kolbenstange nehmen ?



Das wÃ¤re aber wohl ne Operation, die ich nicht zu Hause machen wollte. 



criscross schrieb:


> fÃ¼r 150 â¬ gibt es andererseits von Speiseeis im Austausch einen neugewarteten DÃ¤mpfer ....



Stimmt, hab ich auch davon gehÃ¶rt, aber ich wollte ja gerade die Kohle sparen, wenn ich schon den DÃ¤mpfer umsonst bekomme.

Als Alternative ginge zur Not auch den langen DÃ¤mpfer in der Bucht zu verhÃ¤mmern und von dem Geld den alten warten / tauschen zu lassen


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Dezember 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Sicher das es 195mm sind und nicht 190?
> Mein Float L hat sich nämlich die tage verabschiedet...



Ja kann sein. Ich hab eben nur kurz auf dem Weg ins Büro zu Hause angehalten und schnell nachgemessen.

Kann sein, dass ich nicht die Mitte der Aufnahmen erwischt habe....


----------



## gooni11 (8. Dezember 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ja kann sein. Ich hab eben nur kurz auf dem Weg ins Büro zu Hause angehalten und schnell nachgemessen.
> 
> Kann sein, dass ich nicht die Mitte der Aufnahmen erwischt habe....



Chucki......?!...
Jedes mal wenn ich deine Signatur sehe fühl ich mich angesprochen!
Wir müssen UNBEDINGT mal zusammen fahren damit du da was änderst
Mfgf


----------



## kris. (8. Dezember 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ja kann sein. Ich hab eben nur kurz auf dem Weg ins Büro zu Hause angehalten und schnell nachgemessen.
> 
> Kann sein, dass ich nicht die Mitte der Aufnahmen erwischt habe....



Okay, wenns 190 sein sollten und Du ihn nicht nimmst melde ich schonmal Interesse an!


----------



## JENSeits (29. Dezember 2011)

Moin zusammen!

Ich brauch nen neues Schaltwerk und da möchte ich gleich etwas anderes kaufen ...

Rad: Spicy (160mm Fully mit vielen anstehenden Bikepark-Besuchen)
Kurbel: SLX 2-fach mit 22/36
Kassette: LX 11-34
KeFü (krumm) / Schaltwerk (krumm) / Shifter soll neu

Das Saint Shadow hat folgende Daten: "All Mountain-Modus: Großer Umfang für Freeriding / All-Mountain (großes Ritzel 28-34Z) "
"Kapazität: SS 17Z/23Z*, GS 31Z/37Z* (*Mode Converter)"

Bei meiner aktuellen Schaltung komme ich auf eine Kapazittät von 37 Zähnen?!
Scheitern würde es also am 36er Blatt, oder?




Danke schonmal und LG
Jens


----------



## stoppelhopper (30. Dezember 2011)

Was sollte denn da scheitern? Das Schaltwerk (RDM810GS) hat mit montiertem Mode Converter 37 Zähne Kapazität, du brauchst 37, alles gut, maximale Zähnezahl für die Kassette passt auch.
Da du die Reserven des Schaltwerks damit aber voll ausschöpfst, achte besonders darauf dass die Kette lang genug ist, beim Fully also ca. 2 Glieder länger lassen und nach der Montage auf großes Ritzel+K.-Blatt schalten und testen.

Hat Ihnen dieser Beitrag bei der Lösung Ihres Problems geholfen?
Ja 
Nein


----------



## JENSeits (30. Dezember 2011)

Ja [X]

Danke - ist auch schon bestellt


----------



## Domme02 (2. Januar 2012)

Hi,

hat jemand einen Tipp wer oder welcher Bikeshop mir in der Nähe von Detmold, Paderborn oder so, günstig eine Elixir VR Bremse kürzt und für die HR eine längere Leitung anbaut?

Danke


----------



## kris. (2. Januar 2012)

http://radsport-fricke.de/
Detmold-Remmighausen

Der Wolf ist zwar kein SRAM-Fan, aber schrauben kann er. ;-)


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand einen Tipp wer oder welcher Bikeshop mir in der Nähe von Detmold, Paderborn oder so, günstig eine Elixir VR Bremse kürzt und für die HR eine längere Leitung anbaut?
> 
> Danke



Was ist los, hast Du Dich mit dem Alberto in Vinsebeck verkracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (2. Januar 2012)

Nein, nein bin immernoch gerne bei ihm. Super Typ! Hat mir auch öfter Last Minute aus der Patsche geholfen.

Kostenvoranschlag an ihn ist schon raus aber mal abwarten wie teuer die anderen sind... Sonst gehe ich wieder zu ihm.


----------



## kris. (2. Januar 2012)

Was nimmt Alberto fürs Leitung kürzen?


----------



## Domme02 (2. Januar 2012)

Hab ihn noch nicht erreicht.

Fun corner (Hameln) will 55â¬ fÃ¼r alles!!! Krass


----------



## slang (2. Januar 2012)

Inclusive der Leitung? Dann finde ich das nicht zuviel.


----------



## Domme02 (6. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Inclusive der Leitung? Dann finde ich das nicht zuviel.



ja hast recht. Da habe ich mich wohl etwas verschÃ¤tzt. 
Habe mal in ganz Lippe rumtelefoniert. Die meisten Preise liegen so bei 60-70â¬. (FÃ¼r das Geld kriege ich fast eine gebrauchte Bremse im Bikemarkt)

Nur ein laden bricht da aus der Masse und hat mein Herz erobert   Fahrrad Schlieker in LÃ¼gde hat mir einen Kostenvoranschlag von 30-40â¬ gemacht inkl. allem 
(mal sehen obs fÃ¼r den Preis dann auch QualitÃ¤t gibt)


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2012)

Nochmal ich mit ner blöden Frage bzgl. Steuersatz, ich bin Heute total überfordert von allem ... viel zu viel zutun! Blöde Schule! 











In welcher Reihenfolge und wie rum gehörts rein?

Das ist alles für oben normalerweise, wie muss der "Kugelring" von unten rein?














Danke!


----------



## timolo95 (8. Januar 2012)

Ich würde 1 so wie es auf dem Bild liegt als erstes hineinsetzten.
In das Kugellager würde ich 2 hineinstezten und in 2 3 , und als abschluss oben drauf nummer 4.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Januar 2012)

die kugeln sollen in der lagerschale laufen ...


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Januar 2012)

Mal ne gute Anleitung wie man seine Kette richtig Ölt. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33946564"]GNARLUBE How To Lube Your Chain on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

Hallo Ölfinger! 

Kennt sich einer von Euch mit dem Austausch der Dichtungen bei Fox Dämpfern aus?
Meiner bräuchte mal neue...


----------



## criscross (8. März 2012)

einfach aufschrauben und wechseln,
hast du denn schon neue ?


----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

überlege haltnoch ob ich selber tausche oder ihn zu toxoholics schicke. Aber die brauchen grad 3-4 wochen. So lange wollte ich nicht warten.


----------



## criscross (8. März 2012)

und billig sind die auch nicht !
frag doch mal bei Flat out an,
wenn du es nicht selbst machen möchtes.

Rolf K war recht zufrieden mit dem Service da.


----------



## JENSeits (8. März 2012)

Toxo ist Müll.

Jop Flatout soll gut sein! Ich hoffe mein Dämpfer und die Gabel halten bis zum Dirtmasters, dann drücke ich sie direkt den Jungs von Fox in die Hand, die haben in den letzten Jahren zum Teil gratis Service gemacht!


----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

Gratis Service klingt gut. Aber bis zu den Dirtmasters will ich auch nicht warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

Hmmm, bei Flatout steht das sie bei Fox nur den Luftkammer-Service machen dürfen. Schliesst der jetzt den Austausch der Dichtungen mit ein, oder nicht?

Rolf?! Was hast Du für welchen Service bezahlt?


----------



## RolfK (8. März 2012)

Ich hatte im Dezember die FIT-Kartusche der Gabel dort zum Service, alles zerlegen, reinigen, Ölwechsel. Der Gino hat mich extra noch angemailt, das die Dichtungen noch alle in super Zustand sind und das er die wieder benutzt und locker noch mehr als 1 Jahr halten werden. Er macht also nur das, was wirklich Not tut. 
Preis lag so in den 50ern glaub ich, hatte gleich noch die Abstreifer fürs Casting mitbestellt, deswegen kann ich das gar nicht so genau sagen.
Mail ihn einfach mal, super netter Kerl. Gedauert hat das incl. Hin- und Rückversand 1 Woche. Wenn Federungsservice, ich nur noch bei ihm 
Irgendwo auf der Homepage stehen auch ein paar Preise, Wartungen in verschieden Stufen und so.


----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

Hab ihn mal angeschrieben. Aus der Preisliste bin ich nicht ganz schlau geworden was er jetzt bei nem Fox-Dämpfer machen darf und was nicht. Toxo nimmt für den Austausch der Dichtungen und Reinigen 51eur plus Porto. Geht eigenlich noch...


----------



## Vincy (9. März 2012)

Den Luftkammer-Service kann man auch selber machen, ist nicht so schwierig.
Gibt es auch einige Anleitungen dazu. 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/technical-tuesday-fox-float-service-2010.html
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/workshop-fox-rp-shock-service-25701/
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8BNsFcINQ"]Float RP23 Rebuild      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l27fJJqS-QA&feature=related"]Stuck Down Fix      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Asio (14. März 2012)

Nabend.
Hätte ne kurze frage an euch. Wenn ich auf meinem Grossen Kettenblatt (36er) und auf den beiden letzten Ritzeln (11 und 12 o. 13) bin, rutscht mir beim beschleunigen immer die Kette durch. Also ich trete dann ab und an ins leere. Ist das nur eine einstellungssache oder sind vieleicht doch die Ritzel hinüber?

Marcus


----------



## slang (14. März 2012)

Zeig mal nen Foto,
so ist erstmal keine Diagnose möglich

wie alt bzw wieviel km hat denn Kette und Kranz runter?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (15. März 2012)

Ich hatte das Problem jetzt kürzlich bei meinem Neuen. Ich hab einfach ein bisschen mit der Feineinstellung des Schaltwerks vorne am Trigger gespielt und irgendwann ging es wieder. Ich kann dir da aber nichtmal sagen obs einen Zusammenhang gibt, aber Probieren geht über studieren ;-) Bei mir wars 100% das selbe, auf dem zweitkleinsten Ritzel hats sich angefühlt als würde die Kette alle halbe Kurbeldrehung einmal durchgehen.



*Ich hab auch mal ne Frage:* Beim besagten Neuen Bike hört es sich beim schnellen fahren wenn das Bike etwas schief gehalten wird an, als würde die Bremsscheibe "rasseln" bzw. vibrieren. Wenn ich das Bike ganz gerade halte ist das nicht da. Beim Bremsen mit der Vorderradbremse gibt es kurz vor dem Stehen ein lautes knartschen bzw. auch dieses Vibrieren. Dazu kommt ein metallenes Scheppern am Vorderrad, wenn ich das Rad mit dem Lenker etwas schneller an die Wand lehne.
Ein Kumpel meinte jetzt zu mir dass das an der Speichenspannung des Laufrads liegen würde und nichts mit der Bremsscheibe zu tun hätte, kann das gut sein? Die Bremsscheibe is natürlich komplett fest, alle Schrauben halten bombe.

Edit: Ich hab gerade nochmal getestet: Dieses Scheppern kommt auch dann, wenn ich gegen die Bremsscheibe tippe. Ziehe ich die Bremse an und tippe gegen ist das Schepper weg. Was kann man dagegen tun, die Schrauben lassen sich echt nicht weiter anziehen ohne Gewalt


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2012)

Das ist bei großen Scheiben weitgehend normal. Die Stahscheibe berürt dann die Beläge. Son Laufrad hat ne tolle Resonanz. Hängt unter Anderem davon ab, wie groß der Spalt am Sattel ist. Das variert bei den Herstellern erheblich.Shimano hat bei den neuen Bremsen dieses Problem durch vergrößern des Bremsspaltes gelöst. Dann kommt die Disc nicht mehr seitlich an den Belag. Also keine geräusche mehr. Meine neue Avid klirrt im übrigen auch ein wenig durch den engen Spalt. Trotz steifer Laufräder und Lyrik Gabel mit 20er Steckachse 
Das ist unproblematisch aber nervtJörg


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)

Was fährst du denn für eine Bremse und was für eine Scheibe?


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2012)

Wenn Du mich meinst;
An dem Genius ist ne neue Avid elixier 7 montiert. Vo 200er hin 180er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)

Nein, ich meinte den Hilferufer


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. März 2012)

Bei mir dito.


----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2012)

Hmm Formula zum Beispiel hat sehr dünne Scheiben, da war es IMMER! am klingeln. Jetzt mit den stabilen Saints höre ich keinen Mux mehr!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. März 2012)

Ist aber auch nur vorne so, die 180er hinten scheppert auch garnicht wenn ich gleichstark dagegen tippe. Vielleicht wirlich einfach so, muss ich mich wohl dran gewöhnen. Ab einem bestimmten Tempo gehts halt los je nach Bikeschräglage. So bei 35-40km/h hörts dann schätzungsweise wieder auf.


----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2012)

Die Reifen produzieren ja Schwingungen, je nach Geschwindigkeit und das unterstützt das Ganz klappern, voralldingen wenn du das Rad schräg legst und somit nicht mehr auf der recht gut abgedeckten Lauffläche sondern auf den aussetzenden Seitenstollen unterwegs bist 

Aber wie immer bei mir gilt: Achtung gefährliches Halbwissen!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. März 2012)

.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. März 2012)

Hab ja noch ne gratis Erstinspektion vom Händler, wenn sich genug angesammelt hat kommts dahin und dann gibts hoffentlich Klarheit wo sowas herkommt.


EDIT: Und wie wirkt sich die Gabelverwindung auf die Bremsscheibe bzw. ein Scheppern selbiger aus?


----------



## slang (17. März 2012)

Das dann ei Belag die Scheibe berührt. 100% gerade sind die eh fast nie.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. März 2012)

Ja, dass der die Scheibe berührt ist klar, aber das ist mmn ja ein völlig anderes Geräusch, Schleifen bzw. Quietschen wenn die Scheibe nicht sauber ist. Hierbei handelt es sich wie gesagt aber um ein Scheppern bzw metallenes Vibrieren. Mit Scheibenschleifen hab ich kein Problem, klar dass das meist dazugehört wenn nicht alles perfekt eingestellt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2012)

gibt dein klirren / etc mal in die Suchfunktion ein - da gibts einen Thread in dem das Thema mit einer Beseitigungsanleitung behandelt wird


----------



## wiehenrenner (17. März 2012)

Als ich meinen Hobel bei Blöte abgeholt habe, sagte man mir das man die grossen Scheiben (ich habe auch ne 200 mm) eigentlich nie Geräuschlos bekommt. In dem Punkt hatten die in meinem Falle unrecht, was das angeht ist bei mir alles i.O. Denke mal das es bei dir irgendeine Verwindung ist, die bei der grossen Scheibe schnell hörbar wird.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. März 2012)

Stimmt, da findet man ja tatsächlich andere die das auch haben  Ich werde die Tage wenn ich endlich einen Luftdruckmesser hab mal ein bisschen experimentieren mit meinen Fat Albert. Wenns nich weg geht is auch egal.


----------



## slang (17. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> gibt dein klirren / etc mal in die Suchfunktion ein - da gibts einen Thread in dem das Thema mit einer Beseitigungsanleitung behandelt wird



Im ersten Moment hab ich gedacht "wie, soll er das aufnehmen? Kann man auch Geräusche suchen lassen?"


----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2012)

das gebe ich mal an Rik weiter - er soll das mal in die Forumssoftware implementieren!


----------



## crossboss (17. März 2012)

Wenn man die Beläge absolut mittig um die Scheibe ausrichtet, klingelt auch bei Gabel- und Laufradverwindung nichts mehr. Ist beim Postmountadapter nen Kinderspiel! 

Der Bremsspalt ist bei der allerdings sehr  Elixier sehr eng. Shimano hat das gut mit nem Servohebel gelöst und damit weiterer BelagzurückstellungJörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. März 2012)

Ja das ist wirklich ein verdammt schmaler Spalt... wie genau ist das denn ein Kinderspiel wenn ich fragen darf? Hab mal irgedwo ein Video gesehen wo jemand die Schrauben der Bremse auf dem Postmountsockel löst, die Bremse durchzieht und währenddessen dann die Schrauben wieder festzieht. Ist dem so oder macht man das anders?


----------



## slang (18. März 2012)

Genau so.


----------



## crossboss (18. März 2012)

Jepp so und mit Gefühl


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2012)

.


----------



## crossboss (18. März 2012)

kann passieren


----------



## slang (18. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und wenn man das bike dann mit gewicht beaufschlagt, kann die scheibe schon wieder nicht mehr mittig zwischen den belägen sitzen.



deswegen hab ich mir die XT gegönnt, bisher komplett geräuschfrei


----------



## wolfi (22. März 2012)

Hallo,
wer kann mir in bielefeld oder näherer umgebung buchsen für einen fox-dämpfer drehen, oder kann mir einen betrieb empfehlen? gruß, wolfi.


----------



## RolfK (22. März 2012)

Ist zwar nicht in der Nähe, aber sind um längen besser als die Stangenware. Hab ich der Fanes auch gegönnt 

http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/


----------



## Tycron (22. März 2012)

Bei mir "rastet" der Lenker irgendwie komisch ein.. wenn ich den Lenker gerade habe, also das Rad geradeaus zeigt, dann brauch es schon ein wenig mehr Kraft den Lenker zu bewegen, als es normal sein sollte. Das vermittelt ein ziemlich komisches Fahrgefühl und macht Freihändigfahren sogar unmöglich, weil kleine Korrekturen unmöglich sind. Wollte das morgen mal auseinander bauen, aber hat schon jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? Evtl. einfach zu stramm fest oder Lager im Arsch?!
Vielen Dank im Voraus.
MfG
Sven


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

Tycron schrieb:


> Bei mir "rastet" der Lenker irgendwie komisch ein.. wenn ich den Lenker gerade habe, also das Rad geradeaus zeigt, dann brauch es schon ein wenig mehr Kraft den Lenker zu bewegen, als es normal sein sollte. Das vermittelt ein ziemlich komisches Fahrgefühl und macht Freihändigfahren sogar unmöglich, weil kleine Korrekturen unmöglich sind. Wollte das morgen mal auseinander bauen, aber hat schon jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? Evtl. einfach zu stramm fest oder Lager im Arsch?!
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.
> MfG
> Sven



Zur Fagestellung: Entweder oder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (23. März 2012)

Tycron schrieb:


> Bei mir "rastet" der Lenker irgendwie komisch ein.. wenn ich den Lenker gerade habe, also das Rad geradeaus zeigt, dann brauch es schon ein wenig mehr Kraft den Lenker zu bewegen, als es normal sein sollte. Das vermittelt ein ziemlich komisches Fahrgefühl und macht Freihändigfahren sogar unmöglich, weil kleine Korrekturen unmöglich sind. Wollte das morgen mal auseinander bauen, aber hat schon jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? Evtl. einfach zu stramm fest oder Lager im Arsch?!
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.
> MfG
> Sven


Hi.
Hört sich so an, als wäre dein Steuersatz zu fest eingestellt. Stell' dein Lagerspiel neu und korrekt ein.
Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und das Lager ist noch heile...

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wolfi (23. März 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht in der Nähe, aber sind um längen besser als die Stangenware. Hab ich der Fanes auch gegönnt
> 
> http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/




ich denke da werde ich zuschlagen.
ein oldtimer, wie meine sau, verdient nur das beste!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (23. März 2012)

Jungs, am besten finde ich für die Lebensdauer Kugelgelenke a la DT Swiss. Müsse auch welche für Fox geben im Katalog. Die schlagen kaum mal aus und halten ewig , gut gedichtet sind die ebenfalls. Ebebfalls kann man Nadellager einbauen (hab ich beim Fox RP23  gemacht)was auch top ist , aus der Maschinenbauing.-Sicht!Jörg


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> ich denke da werde ich zuschlagen.
> ein oldtimer, wie meine sau, verdient nur das beste!
> gruß
> wolfi



Da kann ich Rolf nur zustimmen! Hab da auch meine Buchsen her und es bisher zu keinem Zeitpunkt bereut. 
Die sind um Welten besser als die Originalbuchsen, zudem in unterschiedlichen Eloxalfarben erhältlich. Netter 
Kontakt und Top-Service. Die Haptik unterscheidet sich auch erheblich von den Originalbuchsen. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## wolfi (23. März 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Da kann ich Rolf nur zustimmen! Hab da auch meine Buchsen her und es bisher zu keinem Zeitpunkt bereut.
> Die sind um Welten besser als die Originalbuchsen, zudem in unterschiedlichen Eloxalfarben erhältlich. Netter
> Kontakt und Top-Service. Die Haptik unterscheidet sich auch erheblich von den Originalbuchsen.
> 
> ...



da hätte ich nochmal eine frage:
es wird auf der webseite darauf hingewiesen, dass das kunststofflager ebenfalls getauscht werden soll, da die buchsen nicht zum original-lager passen. ebenfalls wird ein auspress-einpress werkzeug für diese arbeit angeboten.
hat das bereits jemand und würde mir das dann ggf. leihen?
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (23. März 2012)

Hab ich leider, nicht aber ich presse die Buchse als ehemaliger Werkzeugmacher immer mit ner  passenden Nuss aus dem Knarrenkasten und ner Gewindespindel raus. Vorher etwas warm machen mit Fön ( kein Brutaler Heißluftfön)an der Buchse erleichtert das herauspressen, da sich die Passung dehnt! Man kanns auch im Schraubstock herausdrücken (Pfusch)Jörg


----------



## Tycron (23. März 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Hört sich so an, als wäre dein Steuersatz zu fest eingestellt. Stell' dein Lagerspiel neu und korrekt ein.
> Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und das Lager ist noch heile...
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Joar.. war wohl mal dringend nötg die Lager zu reinigen und neu zu fetten und zu fest war der Steuersatz wohl auch noch, aber die Lager haben es einigermaßen Überstanden.. hauptsache es fährt wieder läuft rund


----------



## RolfK (23. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> da hätte ich nochmal eine frage:
> es wird auf der webseite darauf hingewiesen, dass das kunststofflager ebenfalls getauscht werden soll, da die buchsen nicht zum original-lager passen. ebenfalls wird ein auspress-einpress werkzeug für diese arbeit angeboten.
> hat das bereits jemand und würde mir das dann ggf. leihen?
> gruß
> wolfi




Hatte das mitbestellt, also das was im Video zu sehen ist, ist ja eigentlich nur eine Schraube mit Scheiben, einem Röhrchen und einem Drehteil. Bleibt die Frage, ob das die gleiche Größe hat, wie du es benötigst. Ich brauchte das für einen VividAir. Ich muss morgen den Vivid eh nochmal ausbauen, da könnt ich nachmessen, was das für Hülsen sind, die gepresst werden. Wenn es passen sollte, kannst du es natürlich gerne haben.
Sitzen im Fox schon Hülsen drin oder ist der komplett ohne? Miss doch mal den Durchmesser der beiden Löcher.


----------



## wolfi (23. März 2012)

hi rolf,
er hat hülsen drin, aber für eine einbaubreite von ca. 20mm.
ich benötige 50mm.
theoretisch würden mir distanzen zum überbrücken reichen welche die gleiche bohrung (8mm) aufweisen und den gleichen aussendurchmesser haben.
wenn ich recht informiert bin, haben alle fox dämpfer das gleiche lagermaß.
eigendlich müsste dann das tool passen.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (23. März 2012)

Au ha, 50'er Einbaubreite! Die Fanes hat 22,2mm. Bei dir wÃ¤re es dann ja schon die dreiteilige Variante vom Huber glaub ich. 8mm Bohrung hab ich auch fÃ¼r die Schraube, das entscheidende ist der Durchmesser im DÃ¤mpfer ohne das Gleitlager, die da reingepresst werden. Danach richtet sich dann das Drehteil von diesem Werkzeug denke ich. Aber kommt auf einen Versuch an.


Edit:

Zitat von der Huberseite:
*Lagerdurchmesser*
Dieser wird bestimmt durch den DÃ¤mpferhersteller. Bei FOX und neueren  Rock Shox DÃ¤mpfern ist dies Â½â bzw. 12,7 mm. Hier reicht dann die  Angabe: âFOX DÃ¤mpferâ.

Also sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## wolfi (23. März 2012)

Jup! habe gerade 12,7 mm gemessen.
Ich habe den huber angemailt. ich bin schon total auf seine antwort gespannt. wenn du das werkzeug evtl. über hättest, würde ich mir das wohl gerne mal ausleihen.
gruß, wolfi.


----------



## RolfK (24. März 2012)

Vielleicht bekommst du die Bushings ja schon bis Ende nächster Woche, ich hatte ihm Sonntag abends gemailt, Montag kam die Antwort, hab dann gleich zugesagt und dann dauerte es noch drei Tage, und die Teile waren hier. Dann machen wir das ambulant am Sonntag im Park.


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. März 2012)

Tycron schrieb:


> Joar.. war wohl mal dringend nötg die Lager zu reinigen und neu zu fetten und zu fest war der Steuersatz wohl auch noch, aber die Lager haben es einigermaßen Überstanden.. hauptsache es fährt wieder läuft rund


Na also, geht doch!


----------



## kris. (24. März 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Dann machen wir das ambulant am Sonntag im Park.



Oha, ne OP am offenen Dämpfer. 

Und was hat er dann?
*Mehr Power!* Har, har, har...


----------



## wolfi (24. März 2012)

Oh, da haben wir schon die lustigsten sachen auf dem trail geflickt! das beste war mal ein geplatzter dämpfer eines freundes auf der tremalzo abfahrt. ein luftdämpfer der ersten generation... da habe ich auch für mich entschieden mir niemals einen luftdämpfer zu holen... sch### auf die paar gramm.
gruß, wolfi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (28. März 2012)

@ rolf:
die buchsen und das lager ist gerade gekommen. ist ein dreiteiliges lager. aber ich glaube das tut nix zur sache, oder? der aus/einpresser ist doch nur für das kunststoff-gleitlager, oder?
jedenfalls steht nix einem kurzen schrauberevent am sonntag im wege (wenn ich das noch so lange aushalte...)
gruß
wolfi


----------



## RolfK (28. März 2012)

Hi

ja das Werkzeug ist nur für die Gleitlager. Falls du das nicht mehr aushalten können solltest bis Sonntag, kannst gerne nachmittags/abends auf nen Käffchen rumkommen.

Apropo Sonntag, habt ihr mal die Wetteraussichten gesehen fürs Woe? Sieht übel aus, kalt und nass


----------



## wolfi (28. März 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ja das Werkzeug ist nur für die Gleitlager. Falls du das nicht mehr aushalten können solltest bis Sonntag, kannst gerne nachmittags/abends auf nen Käffchen rumkommen.
> 
> Apropo Sonntag, habt ihr mal die Wetteraussichten gesehen fürs Woe? Sieht übel aus, kalt und nass



evtl. komme ich darauf zurück. aber dann melde ich mich auf jeden fall frühzeitig.
mein agrar-wetter app sagt für sonntag: trocken, bis 8°C.
nun ja, wird schon gehen...
obwohl ich ja zugeben muss, dass ich auf feuchten bis schlammigen waldboden stehe. das war schon früher beim enduro so. meine besten rennen bin ich immer bei regen gefahren.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Jayesso (21. April 2012)

Ich hab hier mal nen Vid. hochgeladen. Bitte nur auf das Quietsch-Geräusch achten (nicht auf das Bild  war nen bischen schwierig mit einer Hand am Lenker son Berg runterzufahren). Liegt das daran, dass die Belege der Hinterradbremse verglast sind? Oder hat es andere Gründe?


Danke für eure Hilfe^^


----------



## slang (21. April 2012)

Denk ich auch, könnte aber auch nen trocken laufendes Lager sein.
Dreh die LR mal mit der Hand, dann merkt man das sehr schnell.
Du hast doch die Hayes Stroker Ryde dran?

Da habe ich selbst die 160er Scheibe nicht dauerhaft schleiffrei bekommen, die ist echt etwas mau.


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. April 2012)

@Wolfi und Rolf:

Was haltet ihr von den Buchsen und Gleitlagern?
Das Feedback auf der Webseite ist ja durchgehend famos.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## RolfK (21. April 2012)

Die sind kein Muss, aber ich finde, sie setzen einem gut abgestimmten Dämpfer/Hinterbau das i-Tüpfelchen auf, weniger Reibung und dadurch besseres Ansprechverhalten. Bei direktem Vergleichen von Serie und Huber merkt man diesen Unterschied, sonst fällt das wahrscheinlich eher weniger auf.


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. April 2012)

Weniger Reibung und besseres Ansprechverhalten... hört sich sehr gut an!

Hab' mir gestern auch welche inkl. Werkzeug und Fett bestellt. Bin schon sehr gespannt.
Kann man das Werkzeug auch irgendwie für's Einpressen der Buchsen verwenden oder ist das tatsächlich nur für die Gleitlager?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## RolfK (21. April 2012)

Mit dem Werkzeug presst du die alten Gleitlager aus und die neuen ein, mehr nicht. Die Buchsen bekommst du von Hand reingedrückt, gerade auch in Verbindung mit dem Fett.

Lass dann hören, was du von den Teilen hälst.


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. April 2012)

Alles klar. Ich danke dir für die Informationen.

Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (21. April 2012)

Hast Du die in ner bestimmten Eloxalfarbe genommen?


----------



## wolfi (22. April 2012)

@ kiwi: rolf hat ja schon alles gesagt. die teile sind megageil! ich möchte keine original buchsen mehr haben:thumbup:
Gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. April 2012)

@Waldwichtel:
Ne, ganz normal.

@wolfi:
Freue mich auch schon 'drauf!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. April 2012)

Nabend Leute!
Brauche mal eure Hilfe.

Mein Hinterrad eiert und die Ursache scheint schon gefunden. Der Reifen sitzt nach dem Winter an einer Stelle nicht richtig auf der Felge. Das erkennt man klar, da an einer Stelle der Mantel etwas zu weit auf der Felge sitzt. 

Habe schon die Luft ganz rausgelassen und dern Reifen einmal etwas gedreht und wieder augepumpt. Habe 4 Bar draufgegeben, damit der Reifen richtig draufrutscht. 
Allerdings ist immer noch an genau der gleichen Stelle diese "Delle".

Kann es sein, dass ich mir irgendwie den Mantel ruiniert habe?
Wieviel Bar darf ich denn wohl maximal draufgeben (Nobby Nic)? Vielleicht rutscht er dann ja rein...

VG 
Fabian


----------



## criscross (23. April 2012)

schmier mal die Flanken vor der montage mit Spüli Wasser ein,
dann fluppt das schon !


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. April 2012)

Hi.
Mach' mal 4,5 Bar 'drauf und lass' das Rad 'ne Stunde stehen. Dann mal nachschauen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (23. April 2012)

Mir sind nach nem Durchschlag mal nen paar Aramidfäden in der  Reifen-Karkasse gerissen. Ich hab den Reifen danach nie wieder rund gekriegt


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. April 2012)

Dreck kanns nicht sein. Habe mal auf knapp unter 5 bar aufgepumpt. Nach nun über einer Stunde ist die Delle immer noch da. Vielleicht ist da wirklich irgendein Faden vom Snake Skin gerissen, der den Mantel da etwas "reinzieht". 
Frage mich aber woher... 

Ich schaue morgen nochmal und versuche es sonst nochmal von vorne mit Spüli. :-/

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## slang (23. April 2012)

Was heisst denn an der gleichen Stelle? Beim Reifen oder an der Felge?
Bei zweitens solltest du dann auch mal die Felge untersuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (24. April 2012)

Am Reifen. Immer beim "o" von Nobby. ;-)
Mal schauen was der Reifen morgen früh sagt. Sonst mache ich ihn nochmal ganz ab und dann die Nummer mit Spüli. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## OWL_Biker (26. April 2012)

Sooo, wollt mal sagen was es ist...

Bei Tageslicht habe ich entdeckt, dass an der einen Stelle tatsächlich der Reifen beschädigt ist. :-( 
Keine Ahnung wie ich das hinbekommen habe, vor allen Dingen an der Stelle, aber er ist hin und ich kann mir nen Neuen holen.
Mit dem rumeiernden Reifen will ich jedenfalls nicht Fahren!

Viele Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Domme02 (9. Mai 2012)

Spiele mit dem Gedanken meinen Rahmen der Trainingsschlampe neu lackieren zu lassen. Bei einem Driburger Lacker geht das schon fÃ¼r 75â¬. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem OWLer-Betrieb?


----------



## slang (9. Mai 2012)

Hi,
ich hab mal bei Kwadie an der Herforder Str. in Bi nen Stahlrahmen lacken lassen, 55 mit Sandstrahlen.Nass gelackt und klar gepulvert. 
Ich weiss aber nicht ob die auch chemisch oder mit Glasperlen entlacken können. Sandstrahlen bei Alu ist wohl nicht so empfehlenswert, wegen zuviel Materialabtrag.

Seh grad, ihre Seite ist überarbeitet.

http://www.kwadie.de/preise

Und sie sandstrahlen scheinbar auch Alu


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine defekte Kind Shock i900 Stütze zum Ausschlachten.
Grund: Beim Service hat sich einer der Führungsstifte in die Weiten der Bikewerkstatt verabschiedet... 

Also, wer so´n Ding:







zuhause ungenutzt liegen hat: Bitte melden!
Gebe auch noch ´n Zehner dafür!


----------



## Jayesso (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ihr,
ich wÃ¼rd bei meinem Acid gerne den Vorbau wechseln. Und zwar wÃ¼rd ich statt des 110er einen kÃ¼rzeren mit 60/70mm verbauen. Geht das bedenkenlos? Braucht man da nur einen neuen Vorbau oder auch Steuersatz, etc.? Welchen kÃ¶nnt ihr mir empfehlen? Preislich so bis 40 â¬, Gewicht ist ziehmlich egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Mai 2012)

Hi.
Die Klemmung des Vorbaus sollte dem Durchmesser deines Gabelschaftes entsprechen.
Entweder 1.5" oder 1 1/8".
Zudem sollte die Lenkerklemmung zum Klemmdurchmesser deines Lenkers passen.
Entweder 31,8mm oder 25,4mm.

Ich nehme an, du hast das "gängigere" 1 1/8" plus 31,8mm. Sieht jedenfalls auf deinen Fotos so aus.
Dann wäre dieser Vorbau aus dem Bikemarkt eine Möglichkeit:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/511529


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Jayesso (18. Mai 2012)

Hi Kiwi,
deine Vermutungen stimmen. Vielen Dank für den Link.
VG Janosch


----------



## discordius (18. Mai 2012)

Falls die Höhe vom alten und neuen Vorbau unterschiedlich sind, musst du die Differenz durch Spacer ausgleichen. Der Gabelschaft darf den Vorbau nicht überragen.


----------



## slang (18. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> an deiner stelle würde ich mir erst mal einen gebrauchten, bzw. sehr günstigen vorbau zum testen besorgen.
> 
> den schritt von 110 mm auf 60 - 70 mm wirst du gewaltig im lenkverhalten merken.
> auch die sitzposition ändert sich dadurch schon erheblich. ein zu geringer abstand zwischen sattel und lenker kann auch unbequem sein.



Sehe ich auch so.
Ich würd auch erst mal nen 90er testen. 
Ich hatte von 120 auf 100mm gewechselt. 2cm ist schon nen bemerkbarer Unterschied. 
Nen 60er Vorbau auf nem Touren-HT ist auch eher untypisch.


----------



## discordius (19. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und falls er es doch tut, macht man halt einen spacer über den vorbau.



Den Hinweis auf Spacer habe ich ja gegeben. Da Spacer ja fast nichts kosten, könnte man ja sicherheitshalber gleich welche mit bestellen. Ist sonst immer nervig, wenn man am Samstag kurz schrauben und dann fahren will, und es dann an Kleinteilen scheitert.


----------



## wolfi (22. Mai 2012)

moin,
ich habe mir ja zum ziel gesetzt meiner wildsau so 3-4 kg abzutrainieren.
daher soll die doppelbrücke einer einfachbrücke weichen.
es soll schon stabil sein, da ich 95+ kg auf die waage bringe.
ebenso möchte ich auch nicht irrsinnig viel geld ausgeben.
da ist mir dann diese gabel http://www.bike24.net/p129267.html über den weg gelaufen. kann mir irgend jemand etwas zu der performance sagen?
ich habe ja eine mz doppelbrücke aus 2003 welche bestens funktioniert.
und ich meine mitbekommen zu haben, das mz in den letzten jahren massiv funktions und qualitätsprobleme gehabt hat...
ich muss dazu sagen ich bin kein technik-freak und verfolge den markt nicht permanent. auch hasse ich stundenlanges recherchieren.
gerne lasse ich mir auch andere produkte vorschlagen.
die gabel soll aber schon mindestens 170mm fw mitbringen und preislich in der region der mz liegen.
gruß
wolfi
ps: sucht dann evtl jemand eine super funktionierende mz super-t mit qr20 steckachse?


----------



## crossboss (22. Mai 2012)

@ Wolfi     die Marzocchi wird recht schwer sein ,ich meine so knappe 3 kg

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=28100;page=20;menu=1000,2,121;mid=0;pgc=0

Schau dir die Lyrik 170 Solo Air, mit DH Kartusche mal an. Sauleicht mit 2,2 kg und und geht auch wie die Sau, laut Tests( passt zur Wildsau). Ich habe ne verstellbare 180er Lyrik exklusiv im Genius und die ist erste Sahne und Leicht. Ich wiege ja auch fast 100 kg

Dann nimmste noch die Shimano 776 Laufräder , wenn sie denn passen und die Diät wird erfolgreich sein


----------



## wolfi (22. Mai 2012)

Die lyrik hatte ich auch schon ins auge gefasst, aber ich scheue ein wenig vor luftgabeln... Ich kenne die nur so, dass sie ein hohes losbrechmoment haben und dann schnell durchsacken. aber mein wissen basiert auf erfahrungen von vor gut 10 jahren  also nicht gerade sehr frisch.
aber erstmal danke jörg.
wg der räder melde ich mich.
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## freetourer (22. Mai 2012)

hi wolfi.
sauber gemacht: wir sind wieder bei einem altbekannten (Reiz-) Thema. 

Stahl oder Luft - ich sehe es ähnlich wie Du: ein schlechteres Ansprechen und eine weniger lineares Federn muss man bei Luft wohl in Kauf nehmen.

Allerdings hat sich auch auf dem Luft-Sektor einiges getan - mit einer seperat einstellbaren High-Speed Druckstufe kann man zumindest dem Durchsacken entgegenarbeiten.

Mein Tip wäre auch die Lyrik - ich finde, gerade bei einem Bike was dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend wohl immer um die 15kg liegt sind die nicht einmal 200gr Mehrgewicht der Stahlfedervarianten zu verschmerzen.

Die 180er, die Jörg meint ist eine Sonderanfertigung für Scott, die normalen Serien haben 160 oder 170mm, lassen sich aber durch eine zusätzliche Hülse um bis zu 20mm aufpeppen.

Bei Laufrädern steh ich nicht so sehr auf Discounter - meine letzten beiden Laufradsätze habe ich mir von german-lightness zusammenstellen und aufbauen lassen. Einmal mit Alex Rims Supra30 und einmal mit Spank Subrosa Evo. Gewicht ähnlich wie bei Jörgs Laufrädern.
Bei Jörgs Laufrädern würde mir die Tubeless - Option fehlen - hat die Supra30 leider auch nicht.

Bei dem Thomas habe ich zum einen den Eindruck, dass er seinen Kunden sinnvoll berät und einfach perfekte Arbeit abliefert. (- Nein ! Ich bekomme keine Provision) .

Gruss


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2012)

Nee *Freewilly schau nochmal bei Shimano nach !!  *Die haben keine Löcher und sind originale Tublessfelgen. Man kann sie natürlich auch mit Schlauch fahren. Top eingspeicht mit Tangentialspeichen un roten Spezialnippeln . Ich habe die auch immer tubeless gefahren aber 2 Laufradsätze brauche ich halt nicht. Sehr stabiler LRS




Da ist übrigends die nur für Scott gebaute 180er mit Absenkung. Hat beim Speczialized Enduro Race am WOE und im Bikeparkdownhill Top funktioniert. Ich hatte 177mm ausgenutzt. Noch nie so ne feine Forke gehabt-"verliebt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (23. Mai 2012)

ich meinte auch eigentlich deine anderen laufräder - die 911 von actionsports.

welche maulweite haben denn die xt-laufräder? gut ausschauen tun sie ja.

welche nippel sind denn da verbaut? speichen sind vermutlich nicht handelsübliche 08/15?


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2012)

Die XT sind 28-21,5 mm breit.


Ich habe mich auch etwas über die schicken Funworks Räder geärgert. Die haben ne große Bohrung für Schradeventiloption. Gib es eigendlich Tublessventile mit Schradertechnik fürs Bike. Die Felgen hatte ich am Anfang tublessready eingebaut mit Klebeband und Milch . Am dünnen Sclaverandventil entwich aber langsam die Luft. Das habe ich nicht ganz dicht bekommen, weil eben die Bohrung zu groß ist,mistikato


----------



## freetourer (23. Mai 2012)

21,5 wäre mir etwas schmal für tubeless mit wenig luftdruck und breiten reifen. bei der 2,4er queen finde ich selbst meine flow schon fast zu schmal.

bei den spank felgen ist auch die große bohrung drin - mit den stans ventilen hat das bei mir aber funktioniert.

btw: gute besserung


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> 21,5 wäre mir etwas schmal für tubeless mit wenig luftdruck und breiten reifen. bei der 2,4er queen finde ich selbst meine flow schon fast zu schmal.
> 
> bei den spank felgen ist auch die große bohrung drin - mit den stans ventilen hat das bei mir aber funktioniert.
> 
> btw: gute besserung



Jepp, habs jetzt dicht. Habe Minioringe unterlegt , handfest anziehen fertig. Zischte noch nicht mal ohne Milch. Sind jetzt aber 70cl Stans Mille je Reifen mit drin.
Die Funworks 911 sind innen auch 23 mm breit. Die Hans Dampf die ich gerade montierte knallten fest in die tiefen Nuten rein. Sitzen bombenfest. Hoffendlich kriege ich die gescheit wieder ab auf dem Trail wenn doch mal nen Schlauch rein muß?Jörg


----------



## freetourer (23. Mai 2012)

welche ventile hat du denn genommen, dass da oringe drunter mussten?

und welche reifen hast du auf die xt gezogen? - rq 2,4 ?

ist dann eins lrs für schlechtes wetter, der andere für gutes


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2012)

Ich weis nicht mehr welcher Hersteller das war, aber die Prestaventildichtung war ohne die O-Ringlösung zu klein für die AV Bohrung. Ist aber ne ganz gute Lösung geworden. Die Shimano Felge verkaufe ich demnächst noch. Ich behalte die Funworks. Die Contipneus fahre ich im nassen Jahresteil!

Vorderrad jetzt  1950g
Hinterrad         +2380g
                      4330g    fürn ED ok. Mit Mountain King ii 2,4 nur noch 4100 g

Wie stabil sind eigendlich die neuen RS  des MK 2,4 ? Taugen die wohl für Teuto Endurism, dann hätte ich unter 4 Kg LRS


----------



## poekelz (3. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung ob ein 9fach Shimano Schaltwerk XT oder XTR (ohne DynaSys) sich mit 10fach Shiftern (z.B. Shimano XT) schalten lässt, oder ist bei einer 10fach Aufrüstung in jedem Fall auch ein neues Schaltwerk fällig?


----------



## JENSeits (3. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube die Hebelwege haben sie auf die 10er Stufen umgerechnet - ich glaube da habe ich mal etwas hier im Forum gelesen. Könnte aber auch gefährliches Halbwissen sein.

Demnach wärs dann ja nicht möglich


----------



## slang (3. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> antwort: ja (bei reinen mtb komponenten)



Hast du das mal getestet? Also 10fach Shifter mit 9fach Schaltwerk?
Weil im Technik Thread wird das glaub ich anders beurteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (4. Juni 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Hast du das mal getestet? Also 10fach Shifter mit 9fach Schaltwerk?
> Weil im Technik Thread wird das glaub ich anders beurteilt.



Genau dort stehen eben so widersprüchliche Angaben. Die einen sagen kein Problem, die anderen sagen durch DynaSys bei den 10fach Gruppen wäre auch das Hebelverhältnis bei den Schaltwerken geändert und daher würden DynaSys Schalthebel nicht mit Schaltwerken ohne DS funktionieren....und wieder andere glauben das es (nur) mit den Flatbar Shiftern aus dem RR-Bereich geht, da die kein DynaSys haben.


----------



## balder (5. Juni 2012)

Hey moin hab mal ne frage ein Kumpel von mir mÃ¶chte anfangen mit FR/DH und sucht derzeit eine gÃ¼nstige federgabel mit  min.180mm federweg er weiss noch nicht ob er es lange machen wird. Nun zu der frage er hat diese federgabel bei ebay gesehen und wollte von mir wissen ob die fÃ¼r den Anfang was taugt. 
www.ebay.de/itm/ZOOM-FLIGHT-650-FED...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d30a4be92
was meint ihr taugt das ding was fÃ¼r den Anfang, er kann Max. 150â¬ ausgeben. 
danke schonmal im vor raus.


----------



## wiehenrenner (5. Juni 2012)

Lies hier mal nach....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=505211


----------



## balder (5. Juni 2012)

Ok die zoom taugt nichts. hat einer einen anderen Tip für eine gabel


----------



## wolfi (5. Juni 2012)

balder schrieb:


> Ok die zoom taugt nichts. hat einer einen anderen Tip für eine gabel



moin,
ich verkaufe anfang nächster woche meine marzocci super t pro.
die gabel ist in einem sehr guten zustand und funktioniert einwandfrei.
im moment ist sie noch in einer wildsau verbaut und kann somit probe gefahren werden.
ich wohne in bi-city.
wenn dein kumpel interesse hat, kann er sich melden.
donnerstag bis sonntag bin ich allerding mit meiner family auf achse.
gruß
wolfi
ps: ich verkaufe die gabel aus gewichtsgründen! die funktion ist top!!!!


----------



## wosch (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
hier mein neues Projekt: Bergmann-The-Beast-Umbau. Neue Standrohre, neue Abstreifer, neue Gleitringe und mehr Federweg sind das Ziel.

Die Beschichtung der alten Standrohre sahen mit den Jahren immer gruseliger aus:





In schwarz und mit neuen Abstreifern und Gleitringen:





Mehr dazu im Fotoalbum:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1140736


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. Juni 2012)

Thema Reverb:


nextfriday schrieb:


> Meine sackt neuerdings, trotz grade mal 80kg gute 5cm weg, sobald ich drauf sitze. Mehrfaches entlüften hat och nix gebracht, ist das auch so ein typischer Fall zum einschicken?
> 
> Gruß Roland



Bei meiner Kindshock habe ich sie gewartet und neu geschmiert - danach hatte ich das Problem nicht mehr. Könnte es sein das da entlüften hilft? Ich könnte mir vorstellen das da Luft im System weicht / komprimiert wird und dadurch Platz zum absenken ist


----------



## kris. (13. Juni 2012)

Öhm, wie hilft denn entlüften, wenn mehrfaches entlüften nix gebracht hat?!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juni 2012)

Uop - glatt überlesen!


----------



## nextfriday (13. Juni 2012)

Vermutlich dient das Entlüften ja eh nur dem Verriegelungsmechanismus. Die eigentliche Kartusche, zum heben und senken der Stützte wird bestimmt wartungsfrei sein.


----------



## freetourer (13. Juni 2012)

allerdings, wenn die verriegelung nicht richtig funzt kann die stütze auch absinken.

mein 1. schritt wäre aber in dem fall immer erst den luftdruck zu checken.


----------



## nextfriday (13. Juni 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> allerdings, wenn die verriegelung nicht richtig funzt kann die stütze auch absinken.
> 
> mein 1. schritt wäre aber in dem fall immer erst den luftdruck zu checken.



Also den Luftdruck an dem Ventil unter der Stütze? Wie hoch soll der den sein?


----------



## freetourer (13. Juni 2012)

hi.

wenn ich mich nicht irre 250 psi


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juni 2012)

steht meines Erachtens nach sogar auf der Kappe


----------



## kris. (13. Juni 2012)

Kauft euch ne Forca, die ist fehlertoleranter!


----------



## nextfriday (13. Juni 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Kauft euch ne Forca, die ist fehlertoleranter!



Vom Prinzip nicht schlecht, leider ein wenig dünn der Gerät und ne Adapterhülse kommt nicht in Frage. Echte Alternative wäre nur die Dropper, aber die wird wohl vom Preis nie günstiger. 
Der Druck steht tatsächlich auf der Kappe, da werde ich wohl gleich mal die Pumpe ansetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (13. Juni 2012)

ja stimmt. schade das es keine stabilere version gibt als die 27.2er


----------



## crossboss (14. Juni 2012)

Bei mir lags nicht am Druck 250psi ist richtig

Viel schlimmer mein Dämpfer ist schon wieder  defektScheint ne ecghte DT Siwss Marotte zu sein hab ich auch im Forum gelesen. Also wieder einschicken während ich in Kroatien mit Rennrad Urlaub mache und das gleiche von vorne


----------



## nextfriday (14. Juni 2012)

So Druck geprüft und........natürlich alles bestens!  Also rinn inne Kiste und ab nach Sram.
Hat hier eigentlich noch wer die gute alte Gravity Dropper an seinem Esel? Die funktioniert doch bestimmt zuverlässiger, oder?


----------



## RolfK (14. Juni 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer mein Dämpfer ist schon wieder  defekt



War ja irgendwie zu erwarten bei der Konstruktion.




nextfriday schrieb:


> Also rinn inne Kiste und ab nach Sram.



Lieber zu Sport Import, sollte schneller gehen


----------



## Jayesso (16. Juni 2012)

Ich hab auch kurz ne Frage, allerdings wieder zur Bremse:
Und zwar musste ich heute bei dem Versuch mein Bike in meinem Corsa unterzubringen das Vorderrad ausbauen. Als es draußen war, wurde aber i-wie die Vorderradbremse betätigt. Nun sind die Bremsklötze zusammengedrückt, daher meine Frage, wie man die wieder auseinander bekommt, sodass man das Vorderrad wieder einsetzen kann?!
VG Janosch


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juni 2012)

Nimm dir nen Schlitz-Schraubendreher und steck ihn langsam und vorsichtig dazwischen. Er sollte nicht all zu klein sein. Dann einfach hin und her hebeln und es passt wieder rein. Ich würde sie allerdings gerade soweit auseinander drücken bis die Scheibe gerade so reinpasst ...


----------



## Jayesso (16. Juni 2012)

Danke Jens, ich werds versuchen.


----------



## Sgt.Green (16. Juni 2012)

Falls es noch nicht zu spät ist... nimm die Beläge vorhher raus, ansonsten zerbröseln die bei zu viel Druck auch mal gerne. 
Außerdem hat man mehr Platz zum arbeiten


----------



## wolfi (16. Juni 2012)

Und in zukunft ein kunststoffplättchen in bremsscheibendicke dazwischen beim transport:thumbup:

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Juni 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Und in zukunft ein kunststoffplättchen in bremsscheibendicke dazwischen beim transport:thumbup:
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Die werden beim Kauf des Bike normalerweise mitgeliefert!


----------



## Jayesso (17. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die werden beim Kauf des Bike normalerweise mitgeliefert!




Schade bei mir wurde nichts mitgeliefert. 

Habs Rad wieder drinnen, schleift nen bischen, hatts aber vorher auch schon.


----------



## kris. (17. Juni 2012)

Nen stabiles Stück Pappe tuts auch.
Für´s nächste mal...


----------



## Jayesso (17. Juni 2012)

Ja hab ich schon vorbereitet


----------



## Domme02 (2. Juli 2012)

*"Defekt"- Avid Elixir R*
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gestern bin ich noch ein XC Rennen mit der Bremse gefahren. Beim Verladen des Bikes merkte ich dann, dass der Druckpunkt etwas nachgelassen hatte. 
Heute Mittag habe ich dann etwas an der Griffweitenverstellung rumgedreht und plötzlich ist der ganze Druck weg! 
Also habe ich die Bremse kurz abgeschraubt um mir das genauer anzusehen. Ich kann den Bremshebel mit leichtem Widerstand bis zum Anschlag durchziehen und die Kolben im Bremssattel bewegen sich eigentlich gar nicht.
Hier ein Bild, wie es aussieht wenn ich den Bremshebel ganz durchziehe: 






Was soll ich tun? Soll ich die Bremse bei einem bekannten entlüften lassen? Aber wie konnte die Bremse dann so plötzlich Luft ziehen?
Ist da irgendeine Membran oder was weiß ich kaputt? 
Öl ist keins ausgetreten. Alles dicht.

Ps.: Zum glück gerade günstiger Zeitpunkt. Mir bleiben mindestens 2 Wochen bis ich sie fürs nächste Rennen brauche.


----------



## epic03 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich würd sagen eine der Quaddichtungen (entweder vom rechten oder linken Kolben) ist gerissen... hilft wohl nur noch einschicken, oder du traust es dir selber zu, die Dichtungen zu wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (2. Juli 2012)

sowas befürchte ich auch....an wen einschicken? Sport Import? 
Was kostet das und wie lange dauert es?


----------



## epic03 (2. Juli 2012)

ich hatte genau das gleichte Problem, hab sie über Alberto eingeschickt, ist jetzt eine Woche her, habe die Bremse aber noch nicht wieder.


----------



## Domme02 (3. Juli 2012)

Habe gerade mit Sport Impot telefoniert. Ich soll die Bremse unter Garantie einschicken...nur doof das die Bremse mal gebraucht gekauft wurde. Also muss ich wohl zahlen.
Es soll maximal 4 Werktage in Anspruch nehmen. (+Versandzeit). Das wäre ja mal mega geil!


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2012)

Nabend Jungs,

wer von euch hat welche HR-Naben im Einsatz? Ich muss mich solangsam um ein neues HR kümmern und würde gerne einen Soundcheck machen 
Also falls ihr um Lübbecke herum unterwegs seid und etwas vergleichbares der Hope Pro II oder auch der III habt, bitte sagt beschedi 



LG Jens


----------



## kris. (17. Juli 2012)

DT Swiss Onyx am Koko. Macht aber wenig Ton.
Mavic Crossride am Focus. Macht schon mehr Ton, kommt aber sicher nicht gegen Hope an.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2012)

Ich habe leider noch keine Hope in Natura hören können, zumindestens nicht bewusst.


----------



## kris. (17. Juli 2012)

Hope [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX1jHahwahQ&feature=related"]Hope Hoops (Pro II) soundcheck      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Chris King [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DshmQFdoFU&feature=related"]Chris King ISO Hub Sound + Funbolts      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2012)

in freier Wildbahn ;> Aber danke für die Links


----------



## kris. (17. Juli 2012)

dachte ich mir schon


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2012)

Danke Kai. 
Bisher habe ich keine Klingel vermisst. Der Mund kann da aushelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2012)

ich rufe immer klingeling 

Am Lenker noch mehr haben mag ich nicht


----------



## 230691 (17. Juli 2012)

Die Hope Pro 2 soll ja ähnlich laut sein wie meine Sunringle Nabe
Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht beschweren
Finde den Sound äußerst nett und in den meisten Fällen brauch ich tatsächlich nichts sagen weil sich schon alle verwundert umdrehen 

Falsch machen wird man mit Hope wohl nicht.


----------



## discordius (17. Juli 2012)

Eine Hope habe ich nicht, kann nur mit Acros .74 und DT Swiss 240s dienen. Hat Nippelspanner nicht die Hope?


----------



## slang (18. Juli 2012)

Kauft man Hinterradnaben jetzt nach dem Sound des Freilaufs??


----------



## the_Shot (18. Juli 2012)

Ja macht man

Ich fahre am Spicy ne Sun Ringle Jumping Flea, Sound ähnlich einer Hope. Schön laut und man hört ein sauberes einrasten der Klinken. Am Demo hab ich ne Sixpack Mayham, ebenfalls laut, allerdings von der Klangfarbe ehr heller. Wenn Du sowieso schon Geld in die Hand nehmen willst, würd ich zu Hope greifen. Das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis ist okay und die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten ungeschlagen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2012)

Danke 
@ slang: nein, aber ich möchte keine Nabe kaufen die sich dann nach einer kleinen Fliege anhört 

@ shoti: ja wenn schon - denn schon! Die Konfigmöglichkeiten sind schon eine feine Sache!


----------



## crossboss (18. Juli 2012)

Klar ist Hope natürlich toll.
Ich habe an meiner neuen Funworks 4 Way auch nen schönen 3 Sperrklinken Sound der  von den Wanderern schon gehört wird, bevor ich rufen muß Die Funworks 4 Way macht insgesamt einen sehr hochwertig verarbeiteten Eindruck-auch und gerade am Freilauf.
Jens, bei Interesse schau doch mal bei *Actionsports  *rein. Die liefern die natürlich auch mit Endurofelgen in zig Farbvarianten. 

Ich habe ne weiße 911er N'Duro Felge mit blauen Nabenund Nippeln, die echt klasse aufgebaut sind


----------



## nippelspanner (19. Juli 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hope Pro II oder auch der III habt, bitte sagt beschedi



Beschedi!
Wenn Du dich bis morgen Nachmittag meldest, kannst Du noch Probehören.
Danach bin ich hier: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.3927.html


----------



## kris. (19. Juli 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Danach bin ich hier: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.3927.html




Neid!



Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (19. Juli 2012)

Wow schön Nippelchen, bin etwas neidisch , fährste mit Familie?


----------



## kris. (19. Juli 2012)

Mal zurück zum Thema:

Hab soeben einen lustigen Achsbruch am Trekkingrad entdeckt.
So fett bin ich doch eigenlich gar nicht... *wunder*

Hat zufällig noch jemand ne 9mmx140mm Schnellspanner-Achse rumliegen?


----------



## crossboss (19. Juli 2012)

aber es gibt Diätkochbücher zuhauf


----------



## slang (19. Juli 2012)

HR hat aber eigentlich 10mm, 

egal, hab ich hier liegen, kannste am Samstag mitnehmen.


----------



## kris. (19. Juli 2012)

10mm kann auch sein. Hauptsache es passt.


----------



## kris. (19. Juli 2012)

der hobel ist von 1990, keine ahnung ob das da schon so war.
was orinal verbaut war entspricht auf jedenfalls genau dem hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (21. Juli 2012)

billig genug zum kaufen?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Juli 2012)

2Danger macht seinem Namen Ehre musste ich gerade beim Bremsklotzwechsel und Bremseneinstellen feststellen. Es scheitert schon am Felgenband ;-)


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Juli 2012)

Schon geschehen ;-)


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (23. Juli 2012)

Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich irgendein Geheimnis beim Canti einstellen?! Die Bremsklötze stehen jetzt vorne und hinten schön in gleichem Abstand zur Felge, ca. 1-2mm, so dass die Bremshebel bei ca. 1/4 Weg anfangen zu greifen und bei 3/4 am Ende sind. Fühlt sich etwas schwammig an, also kein sehr fester Druckpunkt, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich an den Zügen oder? Oder kann man da mit der Höhe des Querzuges noch was verändern? Da blick ich noch nicht 100% durch, was man mit der Höhe des Querzuges nun genau für Änderungen hervorbringen kann.

Das Problem ist allerdings eher, dass ich bei diesem Felgen/Bremsklotzabstand die Bremse nurnoch mit extrem viel Kraft und schmerzenden Fingern ausgehängt bekomme weil der Weg kaum reicht. Wenn ich die Bremsklötze allerdings weiter von der Felge weg einstelle ist mir der Zug am Bremshebel viel zu lasch, dann kann ich die Bremshebel fast komplett durchziehen, was ich auch nicht will.

Und dann noch die Sache mit dem Bremsklotz einstellen.. machen die RR-Fahrer unter euch das wirklich so wies im Inetnet oft beschrieben wird mit 1mm Abstand vorne, 2mm hinten, Vorderseite des Bremsklotzes etwas nach oben ausrichten und damit die hintere Seite etwas nach unten? Oder lockert ihr einfach die Mutter, zieht die Bremse an, bringt sie mittig auf die Felge und zieht dann einfach ordentlich fest?

So richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht gerade, vielleicht liegts aber auch einfach daran das ich nur Hydraulik und Scheibe gewohnt bin? Sone Cantileverbremse - und gerade eine ohne dieses praktischen Y-Zug von Shimano- scheint schon ne Wissentschaft für sich zu sein.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (23. Juli 2012)

Gilt das mit dem möglichst tiefen querzug auch bei meinen tectron oben im Bild? Weil die bremsarme bei denen ja in einem viel größeren Winkel abstehen als zb. Bei den 105er cantis. Bin gerade wieder von der ersten Fahrt da, ich werd jetzt mal ein bisschen probieren. Ich glaube so einen einsteller für felgenbremsen sollte ich mir auch anschaffen, sonst wird das nichts. Hinten bremst Sie völlig ausreichend, nur vorne zu schwach und sie vibriert beim bremsen.


----------



## slang (23. Juli 2012)

Besorg dir einfach Mini-V-Brakes, sind auch nicht teuer.
Die sind mit Rennradbremshebeln kompatibel, einfach einzustellen und tun zuverlässig ihren Dienst.

Die Dinger die du da hast können richtig eingestellt genau zwei Aufgaben erledigen: auf oder zu

Da kannst dir auch nen Stock in die Speichen werfen.

Und bei Mini-Vs hast auch nicht mehr dieses Querzuggefummel.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (24. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab sie gestern noch ganz gut eingestellt bekommen. Sie kommen jetzt wenigstens genau gleichzeitig an der Felge an und das Vorderrad vibriert nicht mehr ;-) Mir ist dabei nur aufgefallen, dass mein Vorbesitzer (oder der Hersteller?!) Beim anziehen des Längszuges an der Querzugwippe so sehr angezogen hat, dass der Längszug gesplisst ist. Da ich den Querzug tiefer gehängt habe ist diese kaputte, gesplisste Stelle jetzt genau über der Klemmschraube an der Querzugwippe. Ich mach nachher mal ein Foto davon. Kann sowas schnell auch mal reißen? Ansonsten bin ich erstmal zufrieden so, mit ein bisschen einfahren tun die Bremsklötze dann bestimmt ausreichend ihren Dienst, ist ja nur ein Bike für zwischendurch. Muss aber sagen dass die Tour gestern echt Spaß gemacht hat!

Wenn die mal kaputt sind oder ich gerade mal flüssig bin werde ich auf jeden Fall mal über deinen Tipp mit den Mini-V's nachdenken Stefan. 
Denn ich habe nach meiner Selbstzerstörungseskapade mit dem Steuersatz vom Ghost doch gelernt: never change a running system ;-)


----------



## nextfriday (24. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Also ich hab sie gestern noch ganz gut eingestellt bekommen. Sie kommen jetzt wenigstens genau gleichzeitig an der Felge an und das Vorderrad vibriert nicht mehr ;-) Mir ist dabei nur aufgefallen, dass mein Vorbesitzer (oder der Hersteller?!) Beim anziehen des Längszuges an der Querzugwippe so sehr angezogen hat, dass der Längszug gesplisst ist. Da ich den Querzug tiefer gehängt habe ist diese kaputte, gesplisste Stelle jetzt genau über der Klemmschraube an der Querzugwippe. Ich mach nachher mal ein Foto davon. Kann sowas schnell auch mal reißen? Ansonsten bin ich erstmal zufrieden so, mit ein bisschen einfahren tun die Bremsklötze dann bestimmt ausreichend ihren Dienst, ist ja nur ein Bike für zwischendurch. Muss aber sagen dass die Tour gestern echt Spaß gemacht hat!
> 
> Wenn die mal kaputt sind oder ich gerade mal flüssig bin werde ich auf jeden Fall mal über deinen Tipp mit den Mini-V's nachdenken Stefan.
> Denn ich habe nach meiner Selbstzerstörungseskapade mit dem Steuersatz vom Ghost doch gelernt: never change a running system ;-)



Ich kann dir die Mini-v da auch nur empfehlen  Schmeiß die Cantis runter und hol dir von Tektro die Rx5. Die gibt es für 30 Euronen und funzen bestens


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (24. Juli 2012)

Passen da die gleichen Bremsklötze rein oder brauch ich dann direkt auch wieder neue? Hab mir jetzt die KoolStop Thinline geholt. Kenn mich da wirklich garnicht aus, weis nicht wieviele verschiedene Standards es da schon wieder gibt mit Bremsklotzaufnahmen.
Der Preis wäre ja echt super, das würde ich sogar direkt machen.


----------



## crossboss (24. Juli 2012)

defekten Bremszug immer wechseln , am besten sofort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (24. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Passen da die gleichen Bremsklötze rein oder brauch ich dann direkt auch wieder neue? Hab mir jetzt die KoolStop Thinline geholt. Kenn mich da wirklich garnicht aus, weis nicht wieviele verschiedene Standards es da schon wieder gibt mit Bremsklotzaufnahmen.
> Der Preis wäre ja echt super, das würde ich sogar direkt machen.



Da wirst du wohl leider Neue brauchen. Die Cantibeläge haben eine glatte Aufnahme und die von den V's haben am Schaft ein Gewinde


----------



## Masterwana (24. Juli 2012)

Wie im anderen Thread schon erwähnt überlege ich schon länger an meinem 29er vorne ne 180er Scheibe zu verbauen.
Was brauch ich alles dazu? Scheibe, Klötze und PM-Adapter, richtig?
Aber welchen Adapter?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (24. Juli 2012)

Meine Bremsklötze werden hinten auch über eine Mutter fixiert, haben also ein Gewinde am Ende. Das sind dann also doch die richtigen? Ausgetauscht hab ich die weil die originalen einfach garnichts gebracht haben.


----------



## nextfriday (24. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Meine Bremsklötze werden hinten auch über eine Mutter fixiert, haben also ein Gewinde am Ende. Das sind dann also doch die richtigen? Ausgetauscht hab ich die weil die originalen einfach garnichts gebracht haben.



Das klingt als wenn es passen könnte und was ist vorne


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Das klingt als wenn es passen könnte und was ist vorne



Schau dir mal das Foto oben an, oder hat das Hinterbaulenkung 




Wolfs-Blut, sie passen


----------



## nextfriday (24. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das Foto oben an, oder hat das Hinterbaulenkung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ging leider vom Handy aus nicht, zu lange Ladezeiten der Bilder


----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2012)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Wie im anderen Thread schon erwähnt überlege ich schon länger an meinem 29er vorne ne 180er Scheibe zu verbauen.
> Was brauch ich alles dazu? Scheibe, Klötze und PM-Adapter, richtig?
> Aber welchen Adapter?


 
Um es zu beantworten:
- Scheibe
- PM-Adapter
- Nen Torx-Schraubendreher (falls nicht eh vorhanden)

Klötze braucht man nur woanders!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (24. Juli 2012)

Okay dann mach ich das vielleicht wirklich die Tage mal. Ich hab ja noch diese Extrabremshebel an der Querstange des Lenkers (und möchte die auch erstmal gerne behalten glaube ich, auch wenns ******** aussieht  ), braucht man da irgendwelche besonderen Bermszüge? Bzw. ist das friemelig die da durchzukriegen? Oder wird der Zug da einfach durchgeschoben? Kann mir die Mechanik dahinter gerade nicht vorstellen, ist ja nur eine Leitung die von beiden Bremshebeln bedient wird.
Muss ich mir heute Abend zu Hause mal genauer begucken.


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2012)

Der Zug wird durch die Oberlenkerhebel ganz einfach duchgeschoben,
Du brauchst ganz normale Zuege fuer Rennbremshebel mit Birnennippel
Meistens haben die Züge an einem Ende ne Birne und an dem anderem ne Tonne.

Um dir das mal zu veranschaulichen:




ganz links ne Birne und daneben ne Tonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (25. Juli 2012)




----------



## the_Shot (25. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Der Zug wird durch die Oberlenkerhebel ganz einfach duchgeschoben,
> Du brauchst ganz normale Zuege fuer Rennbremshebel mit Birnennippel
> Meistens haben die Züge an einem Ende ne Birne und an dem anderem ne Tonne.
> 
> ...



:thumbup: ich hau mich weg

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris. (25. Juli 2012)

Und die anderen drei sind dürre Züge?!?


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Juli 2012)

Hmm, was macht denn Guzzi da? (Ist doch Guzzi, oder?) 
Wenn der Baumstamm nicht so weit hinten liegen würde 
könnte man meinen der sitzt auf nem Donnerbalken. 

Oder s c h e i ß t der an Angies S-Works? 

Aber Angies aerodynamische Tropfenform kommt hier mal
so richtig zur Geltung. Wie son Zeitfahrhelm, nur halt
andersrum.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Juli 2012)

Danke für die anschauliche Darstellung  Dann hab ich gestern ja zum Glück das richtige bestellt. Jetzt ist nurnoch die Frage.. bleibe ich bei der Canti oder bestelle ich bei der Gelegenheit gleich die Mini V dazu. Hat die Canti nicht mehr Bremsleistung bei den langen Bremsarmen? Wäre nur von der Einstellung her wirklich frickeliger.


----------



## crossboss (25. Juli 2012)

neauf jeden Fall bringen die V Brakes  mehr Kraft auf die Flanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (25. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Danke für die anschauliche Darstellung  Dann hab ich gestern ja zum Glück das richtige bestellt. Jetzt ist nurnoch die Frage.. bleibe ich bei der Canti oder bestelle ich bei der Gelegenheit gleich die Mini V dazu. Hat die Canti nicht mehr Bremsleistung bei den langen Bremsarmen? Wäre nur von der Einstellung her wirklich frickeliger.



Die V-brake hat wesentlich mehr Power. Und bestell am besten gleich ein paar Umlenkröhrchen mit Einstellschraube dazu, das macht die Sache noch einfacher


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Juli 2012)

Was meinst du mit Umlenkröhrchen? Sind das diese Flex-Pipes die hier dabei sind?

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Bremsen-Zubehoer/Felgenbremse-Cyclo-Cross/Tektro-RX5-Bremse-vorne-hinten.html


----------



## nextfriday (25. Juli 2012)

Jep, genau sowas Die sind halt je nach Shop nicht immer dabei.
Also, KAUFEN!!!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Juli 2012)

Öhm da fällt mir nur gerade auf, das Crossroad Comp hat ja leider keine durchgängigen Leitungen, die Bremsleitung für vorne hört schon ab dieser Führung auf, die am Steuersatz montiert ist, ab da geht es nackt weiter bis zur Bremse unten. Kann ich das auch mit der Mini V nackt laufen lassen oder brauche ich da irgendwelche speziellen Leitungen? Bzw. was müsste ich alles kaufen? Nur Bremsleitung oder auch noch irgendwelche Endstutzen die da drüber müssen um es an der Bremse zu fixieren? Hab das alles ja noch nie gemacht.

EDIT: Hab gerade recherchiert, das Ding heißt wohl Cablehanger und ich brauche ihn nichtmehr wenn ich die Mini-V habe, sondern lege die Leitung direkt vom Zusatzbremshebel zum Umklenkröhrchen, richtig? 


EDIT2: Gibts Unterschiede bei Außenhüllen für MTB und Rennrad? Weil hier z.b. hintersteht MTB 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Bremsen/Bremszuege-und-Leitungen/Jagwire-Ripcord-L3-Bremszug-Set-mit-Huellen-MTB::16958.html

Und wäre das derbe überteuert für so ein Set? Da hätte ich dann wenigstens alles was ich bräuchte für den Umstieg, hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## Bassbrocken (25. Juli 2012)

Hi, 
kurze Frage bzgl. neuem Freilauf. Wo kann man sowas am besten bestellen? Habt ihr da im Internet bestimmte Läden? Bisher habe ich nur bei bike-discount ein Produkt gefunden, das aber nicht auf die Nabe passt. 

Nabentyp: HB RM 65 Disc
Kasettentyp: (weiß nicht ob das von Relevanz ist) HG81-10 Shimano 

Vielen Dank schon Mal.


----------



## nextfriday (25. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Öhm da fällt mir nur gerade auf, das Crossroad Comp hat ja leider keine durchgängigen Leitungen, die Bremsleitung für vorne hört schon ab dieser Führung auf, die am Steuersatz montiert ist, ab da geht es nackt weiter bis zur Bremse unten. Kann ich das auch mit der Mini V nackt laufen lassen oder brauche ich da irgendwelche speziellen Leitungen? Bzw. was müsste ich alles kaufen? Nur Bremsleitung oder auch noch irgendwelche Endstutzen die da drüber müssen um es an der Bremse zu fixieren? Hab das alles ja noch nie gemacht.
> 
> EDIT: Hab gerade recherchiert, das Ding heißt wohl Cablehanger und ich brauche ihn nichtmehr wenn ich die Mini-V habe, sondern lege die Leitung direkt vom Zusatzbremshebel zum Umklenkröhrchen, richtig?
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier:
http://www.bikesnboards.de/produkte/jagwire-bremszugset-ripcord-l3
oder weil es das Gleiche kostet und ein paar Züge in Reserve ja nicht schaden:
http://www.bikesnboards.de/produkte/jagwire-schalt-bremszugset-racer-l3


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Juli 2012)

Danke für den Tipp! Nur wenns nicht unbedingt sein muss wollte ich den Lenker nicht abwickeln sondern nur ab den zusatzbremshebeln neu verlegen. Kriegt man en neuen bremszug da so durchgeschoben oderkakann ich mich eh dadrauf einstellen das ich alles machen muss? Ich hab mich auf jeden Fall entschieden das ganze jetzt zu machen, hoffe dabei geht nix schief ^^


----------



## nextfriday (25. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich brauchst du den nicht neu wickeln, durchschieben und gut. Der ganze Umbau ist total easy und ruckzuck erledigt


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juli 2012)

Ich hab heute noch gesehen, dass ich theoretisch auch ne Aufnahme für diese "normalen" Rennradbremsen habe (U-Brakes?! Keine Ahnung wie man die nennt) Würde sich das gegenüber einer Mini-V noch mehr lohnen oder macht das keinen großen Unterschied? Weil teurer sind die ja doch schon, die 105er allein kostet ja anscheinend um die 50-60 Euro


----------



## slang (26. Juli 2012)

Die bremsen nicht besser als V-Brakes.
Ausserdem werden sie nicht passen, weil die Schenkel zu kurz sind.
Die Bohrungen sind für Schutzbleche.

Edit: Die Dinger nennen sich Seitenzugbremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juli 2012)

Allet klar, dann bestell ich jetzt die rx5


----------



## slang (26. Juli 2012)

Bassbrocken schrieb:


> Hi,
> kurze Frage bzgl. neuem Freilauf. Wo kann man sowas am besten bestellen? Habt ihr da im Internet bestimmte Läden? Bisher habe ich nur bei bike-discount ein Produkt gefunden, das aber nicht auf die Nabe passt.
> 
> Nabentyp: HB RM 65 Disc
> ...



Hi,
das ist Alivio oder sowas, oder?
Würd ich in nem Laden gehen, die sollen dir den bei Paul Lange bestellen. Oder du kaufst gleich die ganze Nabe und nimmst dann den Freilauf. Das könnte sogar billiger sein. die Ersatzteilpreise bei Shimano sind nen Horror


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Juli 2012)

Kennt sich jemand mit Tubular-Reifen aus? Mich würde mal interessieren ob ich die auch auf meine DT Swiss XR400 aufziehen kann oder ob ich dafür spezielle Felgen benötige. Die werden ja anscheinend geklebt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Juli 2012)

Dann hat sich das schon fast wieder erledigt. Hätte sonst ggf. nen Tufo XC4 probiert.


----------



## crossboss (29. Juli 2012)

Für was man im Training zu faul ist, muss man im Keller halt tunen ?!


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Für was man im Training zu faul ist, muss man im Keller halt tunen ?!



Sack!  Bin die Woche schon 2 Touren gefahren und heute dann die 3.. Experimentiere aber gerne mal mit Neuem.  Das Gewicht alleine wäre nicht ausschlaggebend gewesen. Aber son Tufo oder Dugast wäre schon interessant, wenn der exorbitant hohe Preis nicht wäre.


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Juli 2012)

Danke. Bin aber mit den Rocket Ron bisher sehr zufrieden. Die Schlauchreifen-Technologie wäre interessant gewesen, aber leider überwiegen dann doch die Nachteile.


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> meinte den racing ralph als tubular version.



Achso. Den kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## slang (29. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> schwalbe racing ralph wird zum teil günstig verschleudert.



Spricht jetzt ja nicht so für seine Qualität. Oder warum will den keiner haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Spricht jetzt ja nicht so für seine Qualität. Oder warum will den keiner haben?



Für viele mit zu wenig Grip und Pannenschutz.


----------



## crossboss (30. Juli 2012)

also tublessready mit Mille ist auch der Ron doch  fast perkekt !

Ich fahre auf dem Enduro auf Touren vorn jetzt den Conti X-KING RaceSport 2,4 BCC. Nur 560 Gramm ! Der geht noch besser als der Ron v, bei Feuchtigkeit erst recht!!!


----------



## Domme02 (2. August 2012)

*Federgabel vibriert beim Abbremsen in den Stand...*

Ich habe ein kleines problem. Wenn ich mein poison bis zum stehen mit der vorderradbremse abbremse, vibriert die Gabel sehr stark. 
Zuerst habe ich den Steursatz mehrmals neu eingestellt. Aber das ergab keine Besserung.
Dann habe ich die Bremsscheibe gründlich mit Bremsenreiniger gereinigt und die Beläge ein kleines bissschen mit Schleifpapier behandelt.-> Keine Besserung.

Erst als ich ein anderes Laufrad eingebaut habe, mit der originalen Avid Bremsscheibe, ging alles wieder.
Woran liegts?

Harmonieren die KoolStop Beläge nicht mit einer Alligator WindCutter Bremsscheibe? Das hätte ich eigentlich früher merken sollen... Soll ich die Bremsscheibe eventuell noch gründlicher mit 100%tigen Alkohol behandeln? (müsste ich besorgen) Oder mit was?
Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## 230691 (2. August 2012)

Kool Stop ist die Antwort

Hatte ich mit den Belägen, alte SLX Bremse und Deore Bremsscheiben ebenfalls.
Dieses Phänomen war erst mit den SLX Bremsscheiben weg...

Recht ärgerlich das ganze vor allem, weil alles anschleifen der Beläge nichts gebracht hat.


----------



## epic03 (2. August 2012)

Wie alt ist denn die Bremsscheibe? Wenn die zu dünn werden, kanns auch mal anfangen zu vibrieren.


----------



## Domme02 (2. August 2012)

epic03 schrieb:


> Wie alt ist denn die Bremsscheibe? Wenn die zu dünn werden, kanns auch mal anfangen zu vibrieren.



alt. 
2-3 jahre oder so aber sie ist am Rennlaufradsatz und wird bei weitem nicht täglich gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (3. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hast du die möglichkeit die dicke der scheibe zu messen? (auf 0,01 mm genau!)
> dafür müsste dann schon eine ordentliche bügelmessschraube her.
> 
> wenn sie unterschiedliche dicken aufweist, dann kann hier die ursache liegen.
> und natürlich der verschleiß als solches. keine ahnung wie die mindestdicke der windcutter ist.



mein daddy (maschinenbautechniker , d.h.: deutlich mehr anhnung als ich) hat die Bremsscheibe mit 1,65mm Dicke gemessen. 
Laut Hersteller ist die Bremsscheibe im Neuzustand 1,8-1,9mm dick. 

Ich versuche jetzt noch die Mindestdicke herrauszufinden aber das schreit ja schonmal nach einer neuen Bremsscheibe.


----------



## slang (3. August 2012)

1,65 find ich schon bedenklich, zumal die Ashima ja eh mehr aus Luft als Scheibe besteht.

Was man hier so im Forum darüber liest soll die doch nichts können ausser leicht.

Bei den meisten andern Herstellern soll man bei 1,7 oder gar 1.8 doch schon tauschen


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. August 2012)

Würde ich denen schnell mal schreiben, jetzt wo du das rausgefunden hast!


----------



## kris. (4. August 2012)

140er Scheiben darf man eh nicht fahren...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. August 2012)

Ich hab mir letzte Woche ja die Tektro RX5 bestellt. Bin gestern von ner Fortbildung wiedergekommen und wollte die Dinger gleich montieren.

Irgendwer hatte doch gesagt, dass ich den Lenker nicht abwickeln muss, sondern die Bremszüge direkt wieder durchschieben kann. Ich hab nur keine Ahnung wie, die Hülle fängt ja erst weiter drinnen an, wie soll ich das treffen? Man sieht ja auch nicht gerade viel wenn man den Bremshebel zieht und dann da vorne reinguckt.


----------



## Domme02 (4. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> 1,65 find ich schon bedenklich, zumal die Ashima ja eh mehr aus Luft als Scheibe besteht.
> 
> Was man hier so im Forum darüber liest soll die doch nichts können ausser leicht.
> 
> Bei den meisten andern Herstellern soll man bei 1,7 oder gar 1.8 doch schon tauschen



habe gerade im ebay gesehen, dass da die Wind Cutter nur 16 inkl. Versand kosten. Ein Versuch ist es also Wert....
Sonst muss ich mal andere Beläge ausprobieren.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. August 2012)

So jetzt nochmal, Umbau hat soweit alles geklappt, neue Züge und Hüllen sind dran für Schaltung und Bremsen. Jetzt muss ich nur irgendwie die Leitungen so am Lenker führen, dass vorne möglichst wenig Reibung entsteht, das klappt aber irgendwie einfach nicht, die Kabel laufen ja alle im selben Winkel unter dem Lenkerband her und sind somit nicht gut in unterschiedlichen Richtungen zu führen  Gerade jetzt wo ich die Zusatzbremshebel demontiert habe. 

Kann man jemand nen Bild vom Cockpit bzw. Frontansicht posten, damit ich sehen kann wie ihr das gemacht habt? Hoffentlich krieg ich das nachher noch hin, will heut Abend ne Runde drehen!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. August 2012)

Einfach aber simpel. Hätte man auch drauf kommen können.


----------



## slang (14. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> da die anschläge am rahmen, sowie der austritt der leitungen am lenker ungefähr gleich positioniert sind, lässt man die leitung auf einer seite einfach etwas länger.



Das sagst du so einfach. 
Schaltzug rechts länger, und dafür Bremse links länger, oder beide Züge auf einer Seite länger? Aber lässt sich das Rad noch fahren, wenn die Züge auf einer Seite viel mehr Masse haben? Frägen über Frägen.....





Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Einfach aber simpel. Hätte man auch drauf kommen können.



Da haste wohl wahr


----------



## slang (14. August 2012)

Ja mach mal. wir erwarten deinen Bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. August 2012)

Mobiltelefon in der linken Hosentasche!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (16. August 2012)

Hatte heute endlich Zeit die Züge und Hüllen neu zu verlegen, die neue Bremse zu montieren und den Lenker zu wickeln. Und siehe da: es hat tatsächlich endlich mal was geklappt, alles funktioniert 

Danke nochmal für den Tipp die Tekro Canti gegen die RX5 auszutauschen, die Dinger gehen ja mal richtig steil! Und sind dabei noch 100x besser zu dosieren.

Ein "kleines" Problem hab ich aber doch noch: Die Vorderradbremse quietscht bei dem kleinsten Bremszug sowas von laut, das mir die Ohren davon piepen und die gesamte Nachbarschaft davon erschrocken war. Was kann man da alles gegen tun?? Meines Erachtens nach berühren beide Bremsklötze gleichzeitig die Felge und sind halbwegs gleich ausgerichtet (ein ganz klein wenig verdreht haben sie sich beim anziehen der Schraube) Werd jetzt mal gerade die Felge nochmal putzen und gucken obs dann geht, aber ihr könnt ja schomal weitere Gründe und Lösungen posten.


----------



## slang (16. August 2012)

genau,
beim Einstellen die Nachstellschraube quasi auf Anschlag drehen, sodas die Klötze an der Felge anliegen
und beim justieren der Bremsklötze dann am hinteren Ende nen Stück Pappe zwischen Felge und Belag legen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (16. August 2012)

Das mit der Pappe ist ne gute Idee, dass werd ich morgen mal probieren. Hinten gehts komischerweise ohne Probleme, da hab ich zum ausrichten der Bremsklötze einfach nur den Bremshebel durchgezogen, Klötze grob ausgerichtet und dann mit angezogener Bremse festgezogen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. August 2012)

Wieviel mehr Abstand sollte das hintere Ende denn zur Felge haben? Also reicht ein Stück dünne (Bastel-)pappe oder sollte es schon ein Stück Pappkarton sein?


----------



## kris. (17. August 2012)

Meine Canti-Bremsbacken sind hinten ca. 1-2mm weiter von der Felge weg als vorn.
Kein Quietschen...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. August 2012)

Hinten ist bei mir halt auch kein Mucks zu hören, das wundert mich etwas. Hat aber wahrscheinlich damit zu tun dass vorne wesentlich mehr Kräfte wirken oder? Ich hoffe dass ich das Problem damit heute schnell beseitigt kriege. 
Bringt Bremsklötze anschleifen oder reinigen auch noch was? Die sind sehr neu, fast noch uneingefahren.


----------



## slang (17. August 2012)

das quitscht sich weg 

bei meinem Rad stottert am VR der Felgenstoß, das ist mal nervig


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. August 2012)

Das hatte ich bei meinen Cantis mit dem Stottern. Scheint mit der RX5 nichtmehr da zu sein. Wahrscheinlich kommt das erst wieder wenn ich das Quietschen beseitigt habe. Irgendwas muss ja immer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (17. August 2012)

@Wolfsblut: Ich glaube auch, dass du die Beläge erst mal einbremsen musst. Hast du die Flanken denn schon mal entfettet?
Und, welches Lenkerband hast du jetzt benutzt?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. August 2012)

Also ich bin letzte Woche noch mit Spüliwasser drübergegangen, ich weis nicht ob das genügt? Hab jetzt Zeit, ich werd mich nun mal am Ausrichten der Bremsklötze versuchen... das is immer ein Akt alleine finde ich T.T

Hab das Specialized Roubaix genommen, fühlt sich wirklich saubequem an ^^


EDIT: Mir fällt gerade ein, ich hab nicht diese Bremsklötze von Tektro drauf mit dem zentralen Stift, sondern die KoolStop Thinline, die nach hinten länger sind als nach vorne. Macht das einen Unterschied oder is da auch das Gleiche mit dem höheren Abstand zur Felge hinten?


----------



## kris. (17. August 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> oder is da auch das Gleiche mit dem höheren Abstand zur Felge hinten?


 
Si, Senor!


----------



## nextfriday (17. August 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Also ich bin letzte Woche noch mit Spüliwasser drübergegangen, ich weis nicht ob das genügt? Hab jetzt Zeit, ich werd mich nun mal am Ausrichten der Bremsklötze versuchen... das is immer ein Akt alleine finde ich T.T
> 
> Hab das Specialized Roubaix genommen, fühlt sich wirklich saubequem an ^^
> 
> ...



Das Spüli taugt nur fürs Geschirr, nimm mal n Lappen mit Spiritus


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. August 2012)

Okay mach ich gleich nochmal, ich hab jetzt eine geschlagene Stunde immer wieder aufs Neue die Bremsklötze ausgerichtet, es tut sich einfach garnichts. Ick wees nichtmehr weiter.


Wo ich gerade beim Rad zusammenbasteln bin: Ich hab mir mal nen Rad Computer gekauft (Sigma 1609) und muss da den Radumlauf manuell eingeben. Sind diese Werte die in den Tabellen angegeben werden zu den einzelnen Typen wirklich 100% richtig oder sollte man den Radumfang nochmal selber messen, indem man eine Radumdrehung an nem Maßband herfährt? Will natürlich möglichst genaue Ergebnisse.

EDIT2: Okay, ich als Mathegenie musste mich gerade mal in das Tehma einlesen und durfte lesen, dass selbst wenn man sich um 2cm verrechnet, nur ca. 1% Abweichung bei der Geschwindigkeitsangabe entstehen, damit kann ich leben. Hätte geschätzt dass das mehr Unterschied macht


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. August 2012)

Das mit den Bremsen geht garnicht, jetzt nach den ersten 30km quietschen  beide wie verrückt, irre laut. Rolf meinte es könnte auch an der Kombi  Felge/Bremsbelagcompound liegen und das es bei manchen Kombis einfach  immer quietschen würde. Habt ihr da Erfahrung mit? Das ist echt heftig,  da muss was gegen getan werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (18. August 2012)

Schraub doch nur mal zum testen, die ollen original Bremsbeläge von Tektro drann. Die taugen zwar nicht für n Sack Nüsse, aber du weist vielleicht ob deine Coolstop  Beläge schuld sind.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. August 2012)

Die quietschen wirklich fast garnicht! Hinten ist das Quietschen nach erneutem Anziehen mittlerweile weg, ich werde mir jetzt mal schwarze oder graue Thinlines für vorne bestellen, vielleicht funktionieren die ja besser, die in salmon scheinen bei einigen zu quietschen!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (23. August 2012)

Tja, mit den schwarzen war wohl auch nichts. Quietscht genau so laut. Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass sie die Gabel bzw. die Sockel beim Bremsen ein ganzes Stück nach außen weg drücken. Das dürfte ja wohl mit ein Grund sein. Ich werd mir mal nen Brakebooster zulegen müssen, auch wenns ******** aussieht... Gibts bei den Boostern verschiedene Breiten?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (23. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> 1. du hast den tip bekommen die beläge so auszurichten, dass sie in fahrtrichtung zuerst greifen. überleg mal warum.



Das habe ich aber sowas von gemacht mein Freund und es leuchtet mir auch ein warum ich das machen sollte. Vielleicht sollte ich mal versuchen sie hinten 3-4mm mehr abstehen zu lassen 

Brakebooster kostet nicht die Welt und wird - zusammen mit einer erneuten, mit noch mehr Liebe und Sorgfalt vorgenommenen Ausrichtung der Bremsklötze - hoffentlich endlich zum Ergebnis führen. Wenns ein bisschen quietscht wärs mir noch egal, aber das ist nicht akzeptabel und glaube ich auch ein Schrei vom Rad, das irgendwas nicht stimmt und getan werden sollte.


----------



## slang (27. August 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Stimmt der Quantec ist echt ne Macht. Mit den Jungs von Nox habe ich vor ein paar Wochen noch telefoniert, die bringen pünktlich zur Messe einen neuen verbesserten Rahmen heraus, aber das lange Oberrohr bleibt natürlich:what:
> Ich bin 1,80 groß und habe eine 56er Rahmengröße.



Hm, wenn ich mir den Sattelauszug auf deinem Foto anschaue, dann solls wohl echt nen 60er für mich werden. 
na ja, ist noch etwas Zeit, muss eh noch Geld ansparen 
aber Danke für die Infos.

@ Wolfs.Blut

wenn du mal Zeit und Böcke hast, dann komm mal vorbei, schauen wir uns deine Bremse mal zusammen an. Irgendwie kann ich das nicht glauben, dass man die ohne Booster nicht vernünftig eingestellt bekommt. 
Mein Rad ist schon nen etwas älterer Rahmen, aber die Gabel ist so stabil ( und schwer) da drückt man eher die Felge zu Mus


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. August 2012)

Wann hätteste Zeit? Hab heute (evtl.) und morgen auf jeden Fall ein bisschen mehr Zeit als sonst, könnte mal vorbeischaun.


----------



## slang (27. August 2012)

Morgen wär okay, 18.00 Uhr??


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. August 2012)

Machen wir. Schick mir per PN bitte nochmal deine Adresse, weis noch ungefähr wo das war, aber nichtmehr ganz genau. Bis zur Shell find ich


----------



## nextfriday (27. August 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, was dann mit deiner Bremse war. Berichtet mal wenn das Prob gelöst ist.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. August 2012)

Wenn Slang morgen auch zu keiner Lösung kommt gibts auf jeden Fall den Versuch mitm Booster. Ich werd hier berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (27. August 2012)

Schmeiß den Krämpel aufn Müll und schraub ne HS 33 dran, dann haste Ruhe


----------



## slang (27. August 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Schmeiß den Krämpel aufn Müll und schraub ne HS 33 dran, dann haste Ruhe



Und wenn wir dich hinterher schmeissen haben wir hier auch endlich Ruhe 

@ Wolfi
kriegst gleich ne PM


----------



## exto (27. August 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Das habe ich aber sowas von gemacht mein Freund und es leuchtet mir auch ein warum ich das machen sollte. Vielleicht sollte ich mal versuchen sie hinten 3-4mm mehr abstehen zu lassen



Alle keine Raucher hier? 

Deckel von einer Packung Zigarrettenblättchen abreißen, in der Mitte teilen, beide Teile 1x knicken und zwischen Felge und hinteres Ende der Bremsbeläge klemmen. Einstellschraube für den Zug ganz rausdrehen, Zug auf Spannung setzen, Belagträger festziehen. Einstellschraube reindrehen, bis nix mehr schleift, fertig.

Wenn's dann immer noch quietscht, WD 40, Brunox und alles ähnliche in die Tonne kloppen, die Felge ordentlich reinigen. Das o.g. Zeug verträgt sich akustisch absolut nicht mit Felgenbremsen.


----------



## the_Shot (27. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Und wenn wir dich hinterher schmeissen haben wir hier auch endlich Ruhe



Auch einer der Gründe warum ich nicht mit Dir spielen will, sch... Sozi


----------



## slang (27. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Alle keine Raucher hier?
> 
> Deckel von einer Packung Zigarrettenblättchen abreißen



Die Deckel von den Blättchenpackungen brauche ich immer für was anderes


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. September 2012)

Der Booster ist da, mein Gott, das Ding ist ein verdammtes Hufeisen. Sowas fettes hab ich noch nicht gesehen an Brakebooster, da brauch es schon Chuck Norris um da noch ne Gabel zu verbiegen beim Bremsen, da gehen auch noch 2.4er Mäntel durch 

Ich hab nochmal nach nem kleineren gesucht und schließlich einen von Tektro selbst gefunden der für Mini-V's gemacht zu sein scheint.. der kostet dann auch gleich mal 23 Euro -.- Naja, trotzdem erstmal bestellt und ich werd ihn mit dem der schon hier ist mal vergleichen ob sich das optisch so sehr lohnen würd den Mehrpreis in kauf zu nehmen..


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. September 2012)

So, sind beide da, der andere Booster ist genauso riesig, es scheint garkeine kleinen zu geben. Jetzt ist die Frage: Der von Tektro sieht besser aus, weil er rund ist, der WCW hat allerdings Madenschrauben, die von der Seite auf die Fixierschraube im Cantisockel drückt und somit jegliches Auseinanderdrücken verhindern soll. Meint ihr sowas ist notwenig bzw. macht Sinn? Oder kann ich beruhigt zum "schöneren" greifen? 

WCW:






Tektro:


----------



## kris. (6. September 2012)

Hmm... Teste doch einfach mal beide. Oder den Tektro zuerst und wenn der Bock dann ruhig ist bleibt er gleich dran...


----------



## nextfriday (6. September 2012)

Der von Tektro sieht so aus, als wenn man Pferde damit besohlen könnte Warst du nicht letztens bei Slang um die Ursache des Quitschens zu suchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (6. September 2012)

Ja, war er. Die Cantisockel biegen sich aber wirklich in alle Richtungen, dass man Angst bekommen könnte 

Am Ende unserer Versuche standen die Cantiklötze hinten fast nen cm von der Felge ab. Hat nichts genützt


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (7. September 2012)

Aaalso, ich hab mich heute endlich drangemacht und den booster montiert. Habe mich für den tektro entschieden, da der wcw einfach zu ******** aussah, auch wenn er praktischer ist und ich mit dem tektro leider nichtmehr einfach an die fixierschraube für den bremszug komme, was mit dem wcw funktioniert hätte. 

Es ist einfach unglaublich, selbst MIT booster drückt sich einer der beiden Sockel noch immer ein Stück nach außen O.O aber das quietschen ist komplett verschwunden! Ich hoffe dass die Gabel nicht schaden nimmt durch das noch leichte verbiegen, aber mein Problem ist beseitigt und bleibt es hoffentlich auch.


Hab vom Handy aus geschrieben, also könnt ihr rechtschreibfehler und mangelnde groß- und kleinschrift behalten.


----------



## Teutojule (11. September 2012)

Hallo, hat jemand einen Tipp? Ich habe eine Magura Scheibenbremse und die hintere ist sehr laut, macht richtig Krach, wenn ich bei voller Fahrt bremse. Besonders wenn ich nur etwas bremse. Bei Vollbremsung ist alles ok. Die Vorderbremse surrt butterweich, ohne Laut 

Wäre super wenn jmd. eine Idee hat, wie ich das beheben könnte, denn das nervt mich und auch meine Mitfahrer und die Fußgänger, die man so trifft...

Solche Tipps suche ich übrigens auch für meinen Blog: www.teutobike.de, falls jmd. Lust hat, dort mal was zu schreiben!


----------



## poekelz (11. September 2012)

Meistens hilft es bei den Bremsbelägen die Kanten zu brechen, sprich mit einer Feile oder Schmirgelpapier anzufasen. 
Eine Neu-Justage des Bremssattels (bei PM) - Schrauben lösen, Bremse ziehen, fest schrauben - hilft ebenfalls.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. September 2012)

Wie lange hast du die Bremse denn schon in Betrieb?


----------



## Teutojule (11. September 2012)

Das Fahrrad habe ich erst letztes Jahr gekauft und bin nicht sehr viel gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teutojule (11. September 2012)

Ein Foto kann man hier sehen:


----------



## nextfriday (11. September 2012)

Ich hatte das Problem bei einer älteren Magura.Die hat auch hinten gequietscht wie sonstwas. Da musste zur lösung der Bremskolben wieder gängig gemacht werden. D.h. Beläge runter und den Kolben ein paar mal raus und wieder rein drücken, dann wars weg.
Du solltest mit dem Thema aber in die Werkstatt wechseln, sonst mecker von Cheffe


----------



## Teutojule (11. September 2012)

Ich würde das mal nicht als Quietschen beschreiben. Hört sich an als ob die Bremse nicht gleichmäßig packt. Das würde wohl dafür sprechen den Sattel zu lösen und neu auszurichten, oder? Kann man hoffentlich selber machen, Werkstatt wäre zweite Wahl, man will ja auch mal selber basteln, dass ist ja das Schöne!


----------



## nextfriday (11. September 2012)

Teutojule schrieb:


> Ich würde das mal nicht als Quietschen beschreiben. Hört sich an als ob die Bremse nicht gleichmäßig packt. Das würde wohl dafür sprechen den Sattel zu lösen und neu auszurichten, oder? Kann man hoffentlich selber machen, Werkstatt wäre zweite Wahl, man will ja auch mal selber basteln, dass ist ja das Schöne!



 klar schrauben kannst du selbst, aber das Thema ist ein Fall für den Werkstatt Fred.
Ist aber einen Versuch wert, den Sattel neu auszurichten.


----------



## poekelz (11. September 2012)

Auf der Magura HP gibt´s ne Anleitung dazu.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. September 2012)

Frage zu Steuersätzen.

Mein 2010 Enduro hat einen Taperd Steuersatz.

Im Zuge der Renovierung und des Gabelwechsels soll der neu weil der alte auf die Lyrick geschlagen ist.

Frage 1:
Ist das der richtige --->Chris King Tapered InSet i2 GripLock Steuersatz semi-integriert 1 1/8''>1.5'' schwarz

Frage 2:
Ist der nicht unverschämt teuer ?

Frage 3:
Da steht was davon das der mit eine Spezialwerkzeug eingebaut werden muss. Wer hat das? oder doch lieber zu Bernd bringen um den einsetzten zu lassen.

Frage 4:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Syncros Steuersätzen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> warum machst du den gabelkonus nicht einfach von der alten gabel ab?
> 
> chris king ist halt teuer.
> 
> ...


 
Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> warum machst du den gabelkonus nicht einfach von der alten gabel ab?
> 
> _*Der ist in rot und passt somit nicht zum Bike mehr*_.
> 
> ...



Schau ich mir mal an Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> welcher rahmen?



2010 Spezi Enduro Expert


----------



## crossboss (22. September 2012)

Hey Orkan ,
dein Spezi ist eloxiert oder. Ich fands eigendlich ganz gut so wie es warIst der Frame so zerschunden oder kannste die Farbe nur nicht mehr sehen. Beim evtl.Abstrahlen für Neubeschichtung am besten nur Glasperlen ranlassen da die Wandstärke dabei nicht so abnimmt.
Kommt dan Pulverlack drauf nimmt der rahmen 200-300 g zu denke ich. Da kompensierste leider deinen Monarch Vorteil zum alten StahlfederDämpfer. Steuersatz kann ich dir  ein / ausbauen wenn du vorbei kommst. 
Ich habe nen Syncros Steuersatz und bin nicht sehr begeistert von deren Dichtungen und Lagern
Gruß und viel Spaß beim Pimpen 
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (22. September 2012)

Ansonsten wenn Du Lust auf Handarbeit hast: Kompletten Rahmen chemisch entlacken lassen (falls lackiert und nicht eloxiert. Sonst erst strahlen lassen )- danach dann von Hand mit Schleifpapier Struktur reinbringen und die Schweißnähte mit Stahlwolle aufpolieren. Danach matten Klarlack einbrennen lassen : Selfmade Raw Finish


----------



## Surfjunk (24. September 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hey Orkan ,
> dein Spezi ist eloxiert oder.
> Gruß und viel Spaß beim Pimpen
> Jörg



War damit bei einem Lacker.
Der meint das wäre Nasslack 

Ist aber auch egal, wird trotzdem gepulvert.

Mal was anderes.
Frage zu Kurbeln und Innenlagern

Ich möchte eine Sram Carbon Kurbel haben zb. http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c371_MTB-Kurbel.html/filter_id/431/limit/20/page/2

Hollowtech 2 Innelager sind identisch mit GXP Lagern?

Wenn ich 2 fach fahren will mit Bash muss ich 3 Fach bestellen, richtig?


----------



## crossboss (24. September 2012)

1 mal 11 ist schon geil, aber ich denke Touren fahren ist dann eingschränkt Orkan ; schau dann doch mal die 2 Fach Kurbeln mit Bashguard von Race Face an. 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ur-mit-BashGuard-ink--Lager-Modell-2012-.html

Die haben bestimmt was feines für dich ab _Evolve _aufwärts

Oder einfach neue SLX 2 fach , sieht gar nicht mal übel aus die neue. Du will aber bestimmt lieber ne leichte oder?

oder Sram  XO bzw. günstiger Sram X9 2 fach

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...30-10-fach-Kurbelgarnitur-mit-Bashguard-.html


----------



## freetourer (24. September 2012)

Hi.

Ich fahre an einem meiner Bikes eine Truvativ Noir.

Die bekommt man manchmal recht günstig (im Vergleich zu anderen Carbon - Kurbeln) und durch den Standard - Lochkreis hat man eine breite Auswahl an günstigen Kettenblättern.

Allerdings finde ich den Gewichtsunterschied alleine nicht so spekakulär (bzw. erklären diese Messungen, auf welche Weise haupsächlich Gewicht bei Kurbeln geschunden wird):

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-3564/truvativ-kurbel-noir-3-3

im Vergleich zu z.B.  SLX:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-3781/shimano-kurbel-slx-fc-m660

oder XT:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1595/shimano-kurbel-xt-fc-m785


----------



## freetourer (24. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die truvativ/sram kurbeln sind nur carbonummantelt.
> da ist überall ein alu-skelett drin.
> 
> 
> die race face next sl ist z.b. wirklich aus carbon.



hi kai.

bezieht sich das jetzt auf irgendeinen post, in dem gegenteiliges behauptet wurde.

sollen das nur zusätzliche infos sein?


----------



## crossboss (24. September 2012)

ales in Allem sind die Kurbelgewichte auf ähnlichem Niveau da lohnt die teure Investition kaum. Am Enduro würde ich lieber ne robuste Alukurbel nehmen die das Aufsetzen leicht verkraftet. meine XT haben leider schon ordentlich Blessuren abgekriegt


----------



## Surfjunk (24. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die truvativ/sram kurbeln sind nur carbonummantelt.
> da ist überall ein alu-skelett drin.
> 
> 
> die race face next sl ist z.b. wirklich aus carbon.



Danke für die Info. 

War mir so nicht bewusst. 

Dann kann es auch was aus Alu werden. 

Ich suche was in schwarz mit Bash auf 2 Fach was auch in Shimano Hollowtech II reingeht.


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. September 2012)

Dann die schwarze XT oder... wenn es schnieker und leichter werden soll... die gute 970er XTR:







Ist halt nur nicht komplett schwarz.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## criscross (24. September 2012)

ich habe meine alte 3 fach Kurbel fürs Enduro umgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (27. September 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Mal was für die Wissenschaftler unter uns:
Wenn der Kettenlängenrechner 110 ausspuckt, ich aber mit dem Kettenschloss zusammen nur auf ungrade Zahlen kommen kann, nehme ich dann besser 111 oder 109?


----------



## the_Shot (27. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> probier es doch einfach aus.
> 
> ich schalte immer groß-groß und länge die kette so ab, dass das schaltwerk nicht abreißt.



 mach ich genauso, funzt super


----------



## kris. (27. September 2012)

und 111 haben gewonnen


----------



## the_Shot (27. September 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> ich habe meine alte 3 fach Kurbel fürs Enduro umgebaut



Nicht schlecht, allerdings der X7 Umwerfer geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## criscross (27. September 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, allerdings der X7 Umwerfer geht ja mal garnicht


 
 ach, einmal rauf und einmal runter schaft der schon


----------



## RolfK (27. September 2012)

Normaler brauchst du den gar nicht, fährst doch eh immer auf dem Großen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (27. September 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Normaler brauchst du den gar nicht, fährst doch eh immer auf dem Großen......


 

nur wenn ich mit dir fahre


----------



## RolfK (27. September 2012)

Kannste mal sehen, wie schnell ich bin


----------



## criscross (27. September 2012)

man nennt ihn auch Turbo Rolf


----------



## the_Shot (27. September 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> man nennt ihn auch Turbo Rolf



:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 175627 (28. September 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Mal was für die Wissenschaftler unter uns:
> Wenn der Kettenlängenrechner 110 ausspuckt, ich aber mit dem Kettenschloss zusammen nur auf ungrade Zahlen kommen kann, nehme ich dann besser 111 oder 109?



ja,ja die neuzeit mit rechner und andern elektonischen hilfmitteln.

hier mal was aus der werkzeugkiste:

Kette über großes Ritzel + großes Blatt legen (nicht durchs Schaltwerk). Zusammenführen. Zwei Glieder dazu. Ablängen. 

p.s:nur benutzen bei stromausfall.

gruss
george


----------



## kris. (28. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und wenn man kein fully fährt.


 
ausser der hinterbau ist komplett eingefedert


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Oktober 2012)

Nabend. Hab ein Problem mit einem xo 9fach Trigger. Hat jemand von euch ein e vernunftige Montageanleitung... Auseinanderbauen ist ja das kleinere Problem. Gruss M.


----------



## kris. (11. Oktober 2012)

focus? stern? spiegel?

vielleicht hilft dir das:
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f5/2008-sram-x9-shifter-206672/

http://forums.mtbr.com/sram/sram-trigger-shifter-dissasembly-379784.html


----------



## freetourer (11. Oktober 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> focus? stern? spiegel?


----------



## Asio (18. Oktober 2012)

nabend! Kleine Frage an die OWL-Runde.

Könntet ihr mir eine gute udn recht günstige 2fach Kettenführung für mein Remedy empfehlen? ISCG old wäre Perfekt aber BB würde auch gehen zur not.

Gruss

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi.

Ich bin zuletzt 1 Jahr lang die Blackspire Stinger gefahren. - Ohne Probleme.

Jetzt beim neuen Bike probiere ich mal die G-Junkies Zweig aus. Hört und liest man eigentlich nur Gutes - habe sie aber selber aus Zeitmangel noch nicht montiert.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. Oktober 2012)

Brauchst du meine Hüllen- und Zugknipse eigentlich noch Kris? Sonst würd ich die die Tage mal wieder abholen. Ich kenn mich.. noch ein paar Wochen und ich hab vergessen wo ich sie hingegeben habe


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab sie bestimmt nicht!  

Sonntag sollte ich durch sein. Kann sie Dir Montagabend vorbei bringen...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (20. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar, wenn du sie noch brauchst ist in Ordnung, jetzt hab ich mein Gedächtnis ja wieder aufgefrischt


----------



## farmersdaughter (21. Oktober 2012)

Servus Leute, hab nen kleinen Notfall:
Bike ist fertig, Wetter perfekt aber meine
gabelpumpe hat den Geist aufgegeben!
Wer kann mir in Paderborn noch kurzfristig
aushelfen?!
Chris


----------



## Xeleux (21. Oktober 2012)

Guten Tag Zusammen, hat jemand von Euch schon mal bei einer Lyrik die Zug -  & Druckstufe getauscht? Oder sollte man das doch lieber von einem Fachmann machen lassen? Wenn, würde ich mich über eine Anleitung oder Hilfe freuen


----------



## crossboss (21. Oktober 2012)

kannste bei Sram.com  RS downloaden glaub ich mit Explosionsskizzen und Teillelisten


----------



## Flying_Elvis (21. Oktober 2012)

Hi

Wenn du die MC-Einheit meinst, die ist einfach auszubauen. Kleines Verstellrad mitte ausbauen, dann seitlich die beiden kleinen Inbusklemmschrauben im großen Verstellrad lösen, Verstellrad abziehen, mit einem passenden Steckschlüssel den Sechskannt lösen und MC herausschrauben.
Zerlegen und abdichten ist auch einfach.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Xeleux (21. Oktober 2012)

Genau die mein ich, und zusätzlich noch die Zugstufe. Hast du schon mal solch einen Umbau vorgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (21. Oktober 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Genau die mein ich, und zusätzlich noch die Zugstufe. Hast du schon mal solch einen Umbau vorgenommen?



Was willst du umbauen?


----------



## Xeleux (21. Oktober 2012)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Was willst du umbauen?



Ich fahr zur Zeit einen 2011er Lyrik R (keine Druckstufe) ... und möchte diese gern mit Mission Control DH ausstatten.
Dafür muß ich die Druckstufe aber auch eine kompatible Zugstufe einbauen (lassen)...


----------



## Flying_Elvis (21. Oktober 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Ich fahr zur Zeit einen 2011er Lyrik R (keine Druckstufe) ... und möchte diese gern mit Mission Control DH ausstatten.
> Dafür muß ich die Druckstufe aber auch eine kompatible Zugstufe einbauen (lassen)...



Am besten nimmst du dann mit dem Formusmitglied "Lord Helmchen" [email protected] Kontakt auf. Der baut dir nicht nur die Lyrik um, sondern tunend sie auch nach deinen Wünschen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Oktober 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Ich fahr zur Zeit einen 2011er Lyrik R (keine Druckstufe) ... und möchte diese gern mit Mission Control DH ausstatten.
> Dafür muß ich die Druckstufe aber auch eine kompatible Zugstufe einbauen (lassen)...



Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Active-Bikes gemacht.
Super Arbeit mit Garantie gegen schmales Geld + Top Beratung


----------



## JENSeits (23. Oktober 2012)

Den Pascal kann ich nur empfehlen - ein super, super netter und kompetenter Mann!


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. Oktober 2012)

Moin, da ich ziemlicher Technik Noob bin habe ich mal ne Frage zum Verständnis. Ich habe gestern beim Voltage meinen Dämpfer demontiert, da ich am unteren Lager ziemlich Spiel hatte. Werder mir jetzt neue Lager und die Huberbuchsen bestellen.
Beim Ausbau ist mir aufgefallen das die obere Dämpferschraube (die ja kürzer ist) auch ein recht langes Gewinde hat. Sprich die Buchsen liegen auf dem Gewinde auf. In den Buchsen sah man auch leichte Riefen von den Schrauben.
Unten mal ein Bild der Schraube (in Rot die Auflagefläche in den Buchsen markiert).
Spielt das eine Rolle für Haltbarkeit u.ä.? Die Schraube ist die org. Scott Schraube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (28. Oktober 2012)

Hi Chris,

normalerweise ist das wurscht, da sich ja nicht die Buchse auf der Schraube bewegt, sondern der Dämpfer auf der Buchse. Du spannst ja mit der Schraube  die Buchse in der Aufnahme am Rahmen.


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. Oktober 2012)

Ok, leuchtet mir ein, wollte nur mal nachfragen weil es mir komisch erschien


----------



## crossboss (28. Oktober 2012)

Klar wär es stabiler, ein kürzeres Gewinde zu haben, aber wenns so original ist was solls!


----------



## Xeleux (5. November 2012)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Am besten nimmst du dann mit dem Formusmitglied "Lord Helmchen" [email protected] Kontakt auf. Der baut dir nicht nur die Lyrik um, sondern tunend sie auch nach deinen Wünschen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
So, meine Gabel geht heut raus zum Umbau / Tunen bei Lord Helmchen  und da kommt gleich meine nächste Frage für den Wiedereinbau .
Welches Fett benutzt Ihr beim Einbau? Und welche Stellen müssen eingefettet werden? 
Danke für Eure Hilfe 
Gruß


----------



## poekelz (5. November 2012)

Ggf. den Lagersitz für den Steuersatz auf der Gabelkrone und oben auch den Abschlussring, damit kein Wasser eindringt. Aber drauf achten, dass der Gabelschaft im Bereich der Vorbauklemmung schön fettfrei bleibt, sonst hält der Vorbau nicht richtig.

Ich nehme immer White Grease (weil ich das hab), würde aber auch jedes andere Fett nehmen (z.B. eins von Castrol habe ich jahrelang benutzt).


----------



## crossboss (5. November 2012)

ich kauf mir seit Jahren das *Finsch LINE* _*Teflon*_* Grease* , absolut top

http://www.finishlineusa.com/products/product-images/teflon_grease_th.jpg


----------



## Surfjunk (5. November 2012)

Ich habe die weisse Montagepaste und nutze die für alles.


----------



## crossboss (5. November 2012)

Pfui Orkan


----------



## Surfjunk (5. November 2012)

Wo denkst du wieder hin....


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> ich kauf mir seit Jahren das *Finsch LINE* _*Teflon*_* Grease* , absolut top
> 
> http://www.finishlineusa.com/products/product-images/teflon_grease_th.jpg



Benutze das auch und bin absolut zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (14. November 2012)

Nachdem ich das hier gelesen hatte:


Lightweight-Schlammschutz: Der MarshGuard

...dachte ich mir; "Das kannst du auch selber!"

Ab in den Baumarkt und für 79 Cent eine PE Baueimer gekauft.

Schablone drauf und ausgeschnitten.
Jetzt hat der Eimer ein Loch...




...aber ich einen Mud Guard 












Schablone gibt´s im Album zu Ausdrucken 

Mud Guard Schablone


----------



## poekelz (14. November 2012)

Cool 

Sieht auf jeden Fall mal nicht nach 79cent aus.


----------



## freetourer (14. November 2012)

Top 

Klau ich mir !

Nur die Idee und Schablone


----------



## JENSeits (14. November 2012)

Da reist du dich in eine Reihe von Usern ein - ist ne nette Lösung 
Hab mit dem Original geliebäugelt - aber nicht mehr für diese Gabel.


----------



## crossboss (14. November 2012)

jau ick hab auch schon son Teil entworfen aus nem Eimer


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. November 2012)

@Surfjunk

Geile Sache, danke


----------



## wolfi (17. November 2012)

So, merci für die schablone. ist mit dem muddy mary aber recht eng in der lyrik...



# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## wolfi (17. November 2012)

Ich habe mir gleich noch nen zweiten gebaut, aus etwas weicherem, transparenten material. gruß, wolfi.


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Gr_Flash (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Habe eine spürbare Unwucht im Rad am Ventil, Reifen und Schlauch sind neu, LRS ist frisch ausgewuchtet (credits to slang ). Kann das am Felgenband liegen (ist von Schwalbe, hat eine deutliche Verstärkung ums Ventil herum)? Felgen sind tubeless-ready, also schon bissel enger ausgelegt.

Greetz, Flash

PS: Ist vorne UND hinten so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (5. Dezember 2012)

sitzen die Reifen richtig im Felgenhorn  ?


----------



## Gr_Flash (5. Dezember 2012)

Naja, wenn man diese "Linie" vom Reifen nimmt, sitzen sie am Ventil nicht wirklich. Bekomme sie aber auch nicht besser rein an der Stelle. Frage ist halt, ob das am Felgenband allein liegen kann.

Edit: Ich teste mal mit Tesa...


----------



## criscross (5. Dezember 2012)

Felgenband zu breit oder verrutscht ?


----------



## Gr_Flash (5. Dezember 2012)

Das Band ist am Ventil ein ganzes Stück stärker - mit Tesa sitzt der Reifen 100%


----------



## criscross (5. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Gr_Flash (6. Dezember 2012)

So, habe es jetzt auch mit dem Schwalbeband hinbekommen -> das Zauberwort heißt Druck. Mein Mini-Kompressor hat das nicht geschafft, an der Tanke saß der Reifen dann auch von Anfang an richtig. Trotzdem gute Ölerei im Vergleich zu meinen bisherigen Rädern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (6. Dezember 2012)

Wundert mich ja. 
Ich habe hier die Spanks mit 2,4 R.Queen ohne weiteres mit der Standpumpe hinbekommen.


----------



## crossboss (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich brauche auch immer nur ne normale Standpumpe


----------



## JENSeits (8. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand Lust mir das Entlüften meiner Saint zuzeigen? Spritze, Schläuche etc habe ich hier ... ein klein wenig Bremsflüssigkeit (Mineralöl) wäre auch vorhanden ...

LG Jens


----------



## slang (8. Dezember 2012)

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artike...episode-4-bremsen-befuellen-entlueften-part-2

Bei der neuen XT war das super simpel.


----------



## wolfi (18. Dezember 2012)

nun auch nen mud-guard für hinten, nach der sauerei von sonntag. aber ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich die form nochmal überarbeiten, es sei denn der schutz für gelenke und umwerfer ist ausreichend.
gruß,
wolfi

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Domme02 (25. Februar 2013)

Hey.

Habe ne kurze Frage. Ich wollte gerade meine gabel einbauen. Den Konusring habe ich gut und wie immer draufbekommen. Alles super.
Als ich dann die Lagerschale drauflege, sehe ich dass da immernoch etwas Luft bleibt.

Konus und Lagerschale sind neu und passen zusammen. Das ist schon richtig so.

Kann das wirklich sein, dass da so ein Luftspalt bleibt? Ich meine alles ist fest und die Lagerschale wackelt nicht auf dem Konus rum oder so. Passt formschlüssig. 






(siehe Bild)


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Februar 2013)

Kann es sein das da eine Art Lippenringdichtung fehlt die nach unten hin noch abdichtet?


----------



## Domme02 (25. Februar 2013)

nein hier liegt nix rum.


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Februar 2013)

Hast du es mittlerweile zusammmengebaut?
Kann ja sein, dass es sich noch "setzt".

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## RZWODZWO (25. Februar 2013)

Ich würde so jedenfalls nicht mit fahren wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (25. Februar 2013)

Danke schomal für die Antworten 

Also in dem Rahmen war vom Hersteller aus dieser Steuersatz verbaut. Die Gabel habe ich rausgebaut und verkauft. Den Konus habe ich von der alten/originalen Gabel abgeschlagen und wollte ihn eben heute auf die neue Fox CTD setzen.
Der Konus passt auch perfekt drauf. Soweit kein Problem.

Die Lagerschale ist auch original und es war vorher natürlich auch eine tapered Gabel verbaut. Verstehe das auch nicht ganz....müsste doch passen. Ich wechsel von tapered gabel zu tapered Gabel mit dem originalen Steuersatz.

Ich habe einfach alles weiter zusammengebaut und auch die Aheadkappe mal richtig fest angezogen. Da setzt sich nix... (gefahren bin ich noch nicht)


----------



## Domme02 (25. Februar 2013)

jap stimmt ich frage mal bei den anderen Teamfahrern rum. Das bike hat fast jeder ausm Team....aber das Forum ist schneller 

ach übrigens: Ich hab mal den technischen Support vom Import FSA, Focus und 2 Onlineshops angeschrieben  (ein Shop hat gerade zurückgeschrieben, dass es normal ist.)
Ich warte mal noch auf die Meinungen der anderen...
(wenn ich zum nächsten Focus Laden um die Ecke gehen würde, müsste ich mir z.B. wieder anhören, dass Carbonrahmen nur BSA InnenlagerGewinde haben und es sowas wie eingepresste Lager nicht gibt. Der lebt im Jahr 1980.Da frage ich lieber das Inet.)


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2013)

Domme02 schrieb:


> jap stimmt ich frage mal bei den anderen Teamfahrern rum. Das bike hat fast jeder ausm Team....aber das Forum ist schneller
> 
> ach übrigens: Ich hab mal den technischen Support vom Import FSA, Focus und 2 Onlineshops angeschrieben  (ein Shop hat gerade zurückgeschrieben, dass es normal ist.)
> Ich warte mal noch auf die Meinungen der anderen...
> (wenn ich zum nächsten Focus Laden um die Ecke gehen würde, müsste ich mir z.B. wieder anhören, dass Carbonrahmen nur BSA InnenlagerGewinde haben und es sowas wie eingepresste Lager nicht gibt. Der lebt im Jahr 1980.Da frage ich lieber das Inet.)



Du kannst ja auch mal einfach zu Alberto um die Ecke gehen, der ist morgen aus dem Urlaub zurück.


----------



## nippelspanner (26. Februar 2013)

Sieht zwar komisch aus, könnte aber so richtig sein.
Bei diesem Acros S-Satz ist auch "Luft" zwischen Gabelkonus und unterem Lager:


----------



## Domme02 (26. Februar 2013)

Mittlerweile denke ich auch dass es passt. Der Importeur mcg-Parts hat mich mit dem technischen Support verbunden und er meinte, dass es normal ist 
Zitat: "Anhand des Bildes kann ich zunächst keinen Fehler entdecken. Grundsätzlich muss zwischen der äußereren Lagerschale und dem ja auch ein Spalt sein. Denn nur der innere Lagerring liegt auf der Gabel auf, damit sich das Lager mit dem oberen Teil im Rahmen gekoppelt frei bewegen kann. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es mit der originalen Gabel genauso aussah, nur ist es so nicht aufgefallen."


----------



## Domme02 (26. Februar 2013)

Danke Kai für die Hilfe....gucke ich mir mal an.

Ja ein Stahlkonus. Leider nicht geschlitzt aber ich habe ihn ja auch so demontieren können. Mittlerweile krieg ich sowas schon gebacken. Klar geschlitzt wäre noch besser aber egal...

Wenn die Winkel in etwa passen und vllt. noch eine 3. Mail reinkommt, die sagt, dass es normal ist, fahre ich das Teil einfach so. 
Wenn schon der Importeur sich sicher ist, passt das schon so... Wenn der Mist runterrutscht, liege ich ja auch nicht gleich im Baum


----------



## torxTR (26. Februar 2013)

Ein gewisser Spalt muss da sein, ansonsten liegt der äußere Lagerring auf der Gabelkrone bzw. dem Gabelkonus auf und es dreht sich nix mehr. Da hat der Support von Merida Centurion vollkommen recht. 

Wichtig ist, dass alles exakt gerade aufeinander sitzt und keine Winkelfehler da sind. Ansonsten wird das eigentliche Lager nicht so wie geplant belastet und es stellt frühzeitig(er) den Betrieb ein.



k_star schrieb:


> ebenfalls ein tapered fsa steuersatz.
> allerdings mit konus von einem aest steuersatz.



Das (da oben) ist ein *semi-integrierter* oder auch teilintegriert genannter Steuersatz. Dort sitzt das eigentliche Wälzlager in einer Lagerschale, die in den Rahmen gepresst wird. Bei diesen Steuersätzen sitzt die ganze Kombination aus Wälzlager und Gabelkonus oft ein bisschen weiter im Steuerrohr drinnen.

Der Dominik hat aber einen *vollintegrierten* Steuersatz. Da gibt es die in den Rahmen eingepresste Lagerschale nicht mehr sondern der Sitz für das Lager ist direkt in den Rahmen gefräst (an der Stelle wurde vorher in der Produktion entsprechend eine Aluminiumvorbereitung einlaminiert).

Das *Schlitzen des Gabelkonus* halte ich für nicht sinnvoll. Der Gabelkonus soll fest auf der Gabelkrone sitzen, damit die Relativbewegung, welche  das Wälzlager ermöglichen soll (sprich: Das Drehen der Gabel) auch im Lager stattfindet. 

Über die Einsatzzeit kann es sein, dass das Lager schwergängiger wird.
Wenn jetzt der Gabelkonus geschlitzt ist, sitzt er lockerer. Jetzt kann es je nach Sauberkeit und Reibungswerten der ganzen Teile untereinander dazu kommen, dass sich nicht mehr das Lager dreht sondern der Gabelkonus auf der Gabel dreht. Lenken kann man dan natürlich immer noch, aber aufgrund des Verschleiß will man da aber eigentlich keine Bewegung. 

Das ist natürlich mehr theoretische Überlegung aber wenn der einzige Vorteil eines geschlitzten Konus eine erleichterte Montage ist, dann gibt es dazu auch andere Möglichkeiten. Durch den Schlitz kann auch mehr Wasser und Dreck in den Lagerbereich kommen.

Gerade die unteren Lager stehen voll im Dreck- und Spritzwasserbeschuss. Bei meinen Rädern halte ich es so, dass ich den ganzen Übergang von der Gabel in den Rahmen mit weißem (weiß ist es meist nur, damit man sieht, wie viel noch da ist...) *Sprühfett* zusprühe. Das ist das Zeug, was auch in den Türscharnieren von Autos klebt. Das hält dann wenigstens die Feuchtigkeit ab.

Wenn man die Wälzlager eh in der Hand hat, kann man auch die Dichtscheiben vorsichtig abhebeln und den Innenraum bis zum Anschlag mit Fett auffüllen. Dabei die Lagerringe auch mal gegeinander verdrehen, damit die Kugeln das Fett mitreißen. Das kann man auch ruhig mal machen, wenn sie schon ein paar Monate gelaufen sind. Hierzu aber dann am besten richtiges Wälzlagerfett (gibt es auch im Baumarkt für einen Bruchteil der "Pedros" & Co. Apothekenverpackungen) und kein Sprühfett (das klebt) nehmen. Danach die Dichtscheiben einfach mit den Fingern wieder draufdrücken. Ob das was nützt, da kann man sicherlich Glaubensdiskussion darüber veranstalten, aber Schaden sollte es nicht und dabei dauert es nur ein paar Minuten.

Happy Schraubing.


----------



## Domme02 (27. Februar 2013)

Danke für die geile ausführliche Beschreibung! 

Der Tipp mit dem sprühfett ist gut. Mal nachsehen, Vllt haben wir sowas. Bisher brillieren die FSA Mistdinger nicht gerade mit haltbarkeit.


----------



## Domme02 (27. Februar 2013)

also: Focus, Import FSA, und 2 Onlineshops/ Focus Händler haben es abgesegnet.

Ich fahre es so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torxTR (28. Februar 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ich würde vom sprühfett absehen, da man sonst schnell einen brei aus staub und fett ums lager herum hat.



Wenn es im Sommer wirklich staubtrocken ist, stimmt das. Auch wenn es dann in erster Linie ein optisches Problem ist. Bei Trockenheit bringt eine Feuchtigkeitsabdichtung an der Stelle auch nicht viel. Gegen Staub sind die Wälzlager auch meist ganz passabel gedichtet.

Andererseits bilden viele der sprühbaren Fette nach dem Abtrocknen eine trockene, geschlossene Oberfläche. Das Problem der Staubanhaftung hält sich dann in Grenzen.

Wenn man aber weiß, das ein Rennen aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach zur Schlammschlacht wird, sollte man über entsprechende Vorbereitung nachdenken. Und dann ist Sprühfett innerhalb von Minuten aufgebracht, dazu braucht man auch gar nicht die Gabel ausbauen. Das Fett dient dann am Übergang von Gabelkrone zum Steuerrohr als Barriere gegenüber dem Eindringen von Feuchtigkeit und Schmutz.



k_star schrieb:


> das entfernen der lagerdichtung und nachfetten der lager handhabe ich auch so.
> aktuell benutze ich dafür pm 600 military grease.



Googel kennt  "PM 600 Military Grease" vor allem in Verbindung mit Rock Shox Teilenummern. Damit kann man bestimmt auch hervorragend Lager schmieren.

Für die Steuersatz-Wälzlager sollte aber eigentlich wirklich jedes Mehrzweckfett, was irgendwo in der  Beschreibung eine wälzlagereignung aufweist, geeignet sein.

Das erstbeste lithiumverseiftes Mehrzweckfett, was mir Google rauswirft hat immerhin den charmanten Vorteil, dass die 400ml Kartusche gerade mal 2,15 Euro kostet. (Brutto, pro Stück bei Einzelabnahme, keine Europalette davon). 
Da kann Rock Shox nicht mithalten.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe da ein Problem mit meiner Lenkung. Sie erscheint mir sehr schwergängig zu sein.
Habe einen Taperedschaft am Trek, semiintegrierte Lagerschalen.
Oben und unten ausgebaut, neu gefettet, laufen leicht in der Hand.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Wenn ich die Aheadschraube festdrehe, dann wird es sofort schwergängig. Der Lenker schlägt bei hochgehaltenem VRad in Seitenlage nicht mehr ein.
Kann es sein, dass sich durch die Vorspannung die Lagerschalen in sich "verkeilen"?.
Meine zweite Vermutung ist, dass mir vielleicht eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen Gabel und unterer Lagerschale abhanden gekommen sein könnte beim letzten Ausbau der Gabel. Muss dort eine hin? Finde irgendwie kein Infomaterial im Netz...

Danke für eure Hilfe...

chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (15. Juni 2013)

Du sollst die Aheadschraube auch nicht anballern - wenn die Gabel nicht mehr wackelt beim Bremsen, reicht es.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Juni 2013)

Ah ja! 

Ich kenn halt nur lose und fest... 

Dankie


----------



## poekelz (17. Juni 2013)

Retro Fit - Gabelservice selbst gemacht in 30 Minuten.

Das war FRÜHER auf jeden Fall besser.






1995er Manitou FS Ti


----------



## wosch (18. Juni 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Aheadschraube *fest*drehe, dann wird es sofort schwergängig.



Genau das ist das Problem. Die Schraube an der Aheadkappe solltest du nur soweit anziehen, bis das Lager sowohl noch leicht, als auch spielfrei läuft.
Stichwort: Fingerspitzengefühl!
Da es möglich war, das Lager zu fetten, wird es sich um ein einfaches Konuslager handeln, was sich nach dem (wieder)Zusammenbau noch setzen muss. Hierzu muss das Vorderrad mehrmals kräftig auf den Boden aufgesetzt werden, Lenker hin und her wackeln und Lagerspiel ggf. noch mal nachstellen.
Viel Spaß und gute Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (19. Juni 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Die Schraube an der Aheadkappe solltest du nur soweit anziehen, bis das Lager sowohl noch leicht, als auch spielfrei läuft.
> Stichwort: Fingerspitzengefühl!
> Da es möglich war, das Lager zu fetten, wird es sich um ein einfaches Konuslager handeln, was sich nach dem (wieder)Zusammenbau noch setzen muss. Hierzu muss das Vorderrad mehrmals kräftig auf den Boden aufgesetzt werden, Lenker hin und her wackeln und Lagerspiel ggf. noch mal nachstellen.
> Viel Spaß und gute Fahrt.



THX.

So hab ich es jetzt gemacht und siehe da, es war gut! Erste Testfahrt war auch so wie ich es haben wollte.

Problem gelöst 

chucki_bo


----------



## balder (19. Juni 2013)

hey nabend ist einer von euch zufällig Lackierer oder kennt einen?
würde gerne mein Rahmen und meine Gabel neu lackieren lassen. 
und trau mich da selber nicht dran.


----------



## slang (20. Juni 2013)

In Bielefeld an der Herforder Strasse

http://www.kwadie.de/rahmenlackierungen


----------



## heuchler (26. Juli 2013)

HI zusammen,

kann mir jemand ne fähige Werkstatt in Lage/Detmold nennen?
Ich hatte mein Bike nun zum Schaltung einstellen... den Spaß hätte ich mir schenken können. Mir ist dann selber aufgefallen dass ein Zahn etwas aus der Spur war und habe es dann nochmal selber gemacht. Nun hebt zumindest die Kette nicht mehr ab aber "sauber" und "leise" ist was anderes.
Wäre super.

Besten Dank und Grüße
Daniel


----------



## kris. (26. Juli 2013)

Zweirad Fricke
http://www.radsport-fricke.de/


----------



## tommi101 (26. Juli 2013)

Ist der Fricke auch ein Laufradspezi? 
Bzw. wen könnt ihr noch empfehlen?

Danke für Tipps....


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juli 2013)

Er redete vor kurzem noch darüber, dass die meisten Händler ja garnichtmehr wüssten wie man ein Laufrad vernünftig einspeicht bzw. zentriert. Klingt ja zumindest so als wüsste er wovon er redet . Aussagen von außen hab ich dazu allerdings noch nicht gehört. Der Typ ist allgemein aber echt gut was sein Handwerk angeht.


----------



## kris. (27. Juli 2013)

Der Fricke ist nen Bastler. Der setzt sich auch gerne mal am Wochenende hin und repariert Schalthebel die andere wegwerfen würden. Mir hat er mal vom Trekkingrad das HR gerettet indem er so lange an einer neuen Kassette rumgefeilt hat bis sie auf den alten Freilauf passte.


----------



## heuchler (27. Juli 2013)

Ich war da schonmal wegen eines eventuellen Kaufs... so up-to-date war er nicht informiert, was dann schon etwas blöd war mit seinen drei Rädern im Fenster.
Ich werde wohl nochmal hin... bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig.

Wir siehts denn aus beim Hempelmann?


----------



## kris. (27. Juli 2013)

Für kleinere Servicearbeiten okay, aber erwarte nicht das sie ein Kettenschloss für 10fach haben. Sowas wird bei denen immer genietet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heuchler (27. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Info.
Hm... dann noch die Frage wo ich eine Auswahl an Radschuhen finde.
Hempelmann hat da auch nicht sonderlich die Auswahl...?


----------



## RolMB (29. Juli 2013)

Hi.
Ich habe leider ein riesiges Problem! Die Kassette rutscht über die Nabe, ich kann also die Bremsen anziehen und auf der Stelle treten. Es müssten also Nabe und Kassette kaputt sein, oder? Wenn ja, was könnt ihr an Naben empfehlen? Meine Preisspanne sind so 170-180 euro für Nabe und Kassette.
Ich offe das ist verständlich so, ich bin ein bisschen aufgebracht gerade, sorry deswegen.
LG Rolf


----------



## kris. (29. Juli 2013)

Klingt für mich eher nach dem Freilauf als nach der Kassette. Frag mal bei der Werkstatt deines Vertrauens wg. einem neuen Freilaufkörper.
Oder vielleicht hängen auch nur die Sperrklinken fest? Wartung fällig?


----------



## freetourer (29. Juli 2013)

Neue Kette draufgemacht und Kassette verschlissen?

Kann aber auch einfach der Freilauf defekt sein. - Brauchst dann einfach nur einen neuen.

EDIT: Kris war schneller


----------



## RolMB (29. Juli 2013)

Hmm wenns nur der Freilauf ist wäre ja gut.
Also die Kette ist es definitiv nicht, die rutscht nicht garnichts. Es ist einfach so, das ich quasi ins leere trete.
Wo würde man diese Freilaufgeschichte denn herbekommen?
LG


----------



## slang (29. Juli 2013)

Vom Händler deines Vertrauens 

Was ist das denn für ne Nabe?

Bei ner Shimano Nabe kostet nen Freilauf so um die 25-30 Euro


----------



## RolMB (29. Juli 2013)

Das ist so eine Bergamont Nabe. Habe ich im Internet aber nicht gefunden.
Ich werde dann mal zu nem Händler gehen und fragen!
Danke für die schnellen Antworten!!!!
LG


----------



## kris. (29. Juli 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> EDIT: Kris war schneller


----------



## poekelz (9. August 2013)

Demontage einer Race Face Kurbel.
So langsam bin ich mit den Ã¼blichen Hausmitteln (KriechÃ¶l, Abzieher, HeiÃfÃ¶n) am Ende, sie bewegt sich keinen Millimeterð



NatÃ¼rlich hatte ich die Kurbel mit reichlich Fett montiert und die Kurbelschraube mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment angezogen.

Noch jemand nen Tipp, bevor ich die Flex (Dremel) raushole?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (9. August 2013)

Mit deinem Abzieher bin ich auch nicht weiter gekommen. Mit so einem gings dann doch:




Da legst dann ein 1c Stück drunter um die Auflagefläche zu vergrößern. Passt sonst nicht so perfekt für RaceFace Kurbeln.


----------



## poekelz (9. August 2013)

Nico Laus - wenn's ne Shimano Kurbel wäre - gute Idee...,

Der Abzieher stützt sich auf der seit Wochen rausgedrehten Kurbelschraube ab, diese wiederum auf der Achse.

Ich will's nur noch raus haben, das Dingen fliegt danach direkt in den Müll.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. August 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Nico Laus - wenn's ne Shimano Kurbel wäre - gute Idee...,
> 
> Der Abzieher stützt sich auf der seit Wochen rausgedrehten Kurbelschraube ab, diese wiederum auf der Achse.
> 
> Ich will's nur noch raus haben, das Dingen fliegt danach direkt in den Müll.



Ich habe so eine Abzieher, wenn du noch brauchst sag an.
Komme dann gerade rüber.


----------



## poekelz (9. August 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich habe so eine Abzieher, wenn du noch brauchst sag an.
> Komme dann gerade rüber.



Klassischer Kurbelabzieger geht nicht (den hab ich auch selber) - weil Race Face, aber ich werde nachher mal mit dem Dremel (erst die 2 großen KB´s ab) die Kurbel umd die Achse aufsägen. Mal sehen ob der 2-Armabzieger dann was bewegt....


----------



## Surfjunk (9. August 2013)

Ah OK.

Dachte dir fehlt so ein Teil.


----------



## Nico Laus (9. August 2013)

Hm, also hab ja selbst eine RF Kurbel am Rad und mit eben solchem Kurbelabzieher demontiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (9. August 2013)

Der Sieg des Menschen über den Wahnsinn....



Donner hat das Teil sich gewehrt.

Nico - es gibt so viele verschiedene "Patente" von RF, diese DEUS hat normalerweise eine eigene Kurbelabziehschraube, die aber das Alu nicht wert ist, aus dem sie hergestellt wurde. Ich hab jetzt erstmal die ältere von beiden (die andere ist ja auch Schrott)  wieder dran geschraubt, aber in absehbarer Zeit kommt was gescheites dran.


----------



## Nico Laus (13. August 2013)

Hi Leute, 
gibt es hier jemanden, der sein Avid Bleedkit gerade nicht in Benutzung hat und es mir ausleihen könnte?


----------



## slang (13. August 2013)

Ich hab dieses Universal Set von Trickstuff. Ich meine das passt auch für Avids.
Was für Anschlüsse brauchst du da?


----------



## Nico Laus (13. August 2013)

Also Spritzen und Schläuche hätte ich, aber Avid hat anstelle von Entlüftungsnippeln so einen Schraubkopf:


----------



## Surfjunk (13. August 2013)

Ich habe die Nippel die auf Avid passen und die Klammern.
Muss nur mal kurz suchen gehen.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. August 2013)

Habe ich da wenn du noch brauchst


----------



## Nico Laus (13. August 2013)

Das wäre geilo! 

Wie siehts denn am Sa mit einer Runde Hasenkanzel aus? Ort der Übergabe usw.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. August 2013)

Du hast pm


----------



## slang (13. August 2013)

Die passenden Schraubanschlüsse, sieht ja aus wie Standard M5, sind im Trickstuff Kit auch vorhanden. aber egal. Du bist ja schon versorgt.


----------



## Nico Laus (13. August 2013)

Trotzdem danke, Slang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heuchler (15. August 2013)

Wer der hier Anwesenden hat denn mal Luft/Zeit gegen Obolus oder Bierchen meine Schaltung einzustellen?
Ich bekomme eine Kriese bei dem Teil... ich habe auch kein Auge dafür (sozusagen Knick in der Optik).
Das Problem sind:
Chainsucks an der Kurbel und ein überspringen/durchrutschen an der Kassette auf dem kleinsten Gang.

Oder ein "Geheimtip" wäre auch nett. Der letzte Besuch beim Profi hat Geld gekostet, aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## kris. (15. August 2013)

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/MTB_workshop.htm


----------



## heuchler (15. August 2013)

Verschleiß nach gerade mal 500km (wenn's hoch kommt), keinem Sägezahn etc...? Das glaube ich nicht.

Übrigens danke für den Link, ich kannte ihn schon... wie schon erwähnt, ich habe einen Knick in der Optik und konnte nichtmal das damals krumme Ausfallende erkennen, geschweige denn ob die Röllchen übereinander stehen. 
Ich habe da auch echt keinen Nerv zu. Deswegen die Frage.


----------



## Panama1970 (15. August 2013)

Holla heuchler

in welcher Gegend residierst du denn?

Wenn´s nicht allzu weit weg, ist bin gerne bereit da mal drüber zugucken.


----------



## heuchler (15. August 2013)

Hi,
danke für das Angebot!
Ich komme aus Lage, schon ne Ecke weg.


----------



## Panama1970 (15. August 2013)

heuchler schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für das Angebot!
> Ich komme aus Lage, schon ne Ecke weg.



Na ja Lage, ist nun auch nicht soweit wech.


----------



## heuchler (16. August 2013)

Hm... also meinetwegen gerne, wäre ein Versuch wert bevor ich es zum Fricke bringe ;-) Wie und wo würde es Dir passen?


----------



## Panama1970 (16. August 2013)

Holla bin morgen in Detmold und könnte dann eben rüber kommen


----------



## heuchler (16. August 2013)

Panama1970 schrieb:


> Holla bin morgen in Detmold und könnte dann eben rüber kommen



Hm... das ist cool, wann denn ungefähr? Muss noch zwei, drei Dinger erldigen.
Gegen Abend fängt Polterabend an.. auch wenn ich Prioritäten setzen würde, käme das nicht sonderlich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panama1970 (16. August 2013)

heuchler schrieb:


> Hm... das ist cool, wann denn ungefähr? Muss noch zwei, drei Dinger erldigen.
> Gegen Abend fängt Polterabend an.. auch wenn ich Prioritäten setzen würde, käme das nicht sonderlich gut



Dein eigener Polterabend, na dann .....

Ich bin so gegen 12.30 Uhr in Detmold und könnte um 13.00 Uhr in Lage sein

Schick mir doch mal per PN ein paar Daten damit ich weis wohin die Reise geht.

Gruß Marko


----------



## heuchler (17. August 2013)

So schnell wird man nicht erleben dass ich einen Polterabend schmeiße... es ist der der Nachbarn (kleiner Hof).

Schreibe Dir eine kurze PN.


----------



## Surfjunk (24. August 2013)

Sach mal Leute, ist es nicht egal ob ich eine 3x9 Kurbel oder 3x10 Kurbel habe wenn ich doch sowieso auf 2x9 umbauen und mit Bash fahren will?

Die Kurbel ist doch im Grunde die selbe, nur die Blätter sind anders, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## criscross (24. August 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sach mal Leute, ist es nicht egal ob ich eine 3x9 Kurbel oder 3x10 Kurbel habe wenn ich doch sowieso auf 2x9 umbauen und mit Bash fahren will?
> 
> Die Kurbel ist doch im Grunde die selbe, nur die Blätter sind anders, sehe ich das richtig?


 
evt. sind bei 10 fach andere Steighilfen, sonst ist alles gleich.

fahre am Enduro auch ne 3 x 10 Kurbel ohne großes KB, 
dafür mit Bash


----------



## Surfjunk (24. August 2013)

Danke erst mal für die Info.
Also könnte ich ja sogar die 10fach Kettenblätter drauf lassen und nur das grosse gegen den Bash ersetzen, richtig?


----------



## criscross (24. August 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für die Info.
> Also könnte ich ja sogar die 10fach Kettenblätter drauf lassen und nur das grosse gegen den Bash ersetzen, richtig?


 
jep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (24. August 2013)

top, danke


----------



## slang (25. August 2013)

Ich hab hier an einer 10fach Schaltung und 10fach Kurbel 9fach Blätter. Merke da keinen Unterschied.  
Dieses DynaSys ist irgendwie reines Marketing Geblubber.


----------



## OWL_Biker (7. Oktober 2013)

Nabend Leute,

ich brauche mal wieder Hilfe von den fachkundigen Schraubern unter euch:

Mein Kumpel hat sich zum Bikeeinstieg ein 2009er Cube Stereo K18 gegönnt.
Heute bei der ersten Tour ist uns aufgefallen, dass die Gabel scheinbar Spiel hat und auf unebenem Untergrund wackelt bzw. "schwimmt". Man merkts richtig wenn man das Bike am Lenker anhebt und dann fallen lässt aus 30 cm Höhe.

Laufrad sitzt scheinbar gut und fest in der Gabel. Bremsen schleifen auch nicht.

Was kann das sein?
Kann es sein, dass das Steuerlager Spielt hat bzw. falsch eingestellt ist?
Das will ich morgen mal mit ihm checken, aber kann es davon so stark vibrieren / "schwimmen"?

Oder kann es sein, dass hier schon etwas kaputt ist, wenns der Vorbesitzer nicht gecheckt hat? :-(
Falls ja, was?

Achja...Gabel ist eine Rock Shox Revelation. 

Schon einmal besten Dank im Voraus und Gruß
Fabian


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (7. Oktober 2013)

Also wenns der Steursatz oder einfach im besten Falle nur die Aheadschraube ist, die nicht fest genug angezogen ist, dann merkt man das Spiel auch schon, wenn man die Vorderradbremse zieht und das Rad dabei leicht vor und zurück zieht während man am Lenker hält.

Einfach auch mal die Spalte oben und unten am Steuersatz begucken bei der oben benannten Bewegung, da darf nix aufklaffen etc.


----------



## OWL_Biker (7. Oktober 2013)

Ok, checke ich mal, vielen Dank.

Ahead Schraube hatte ich schon gecheckt, mehr Zeit hatten wir dann aber nicht. Schauen morgen nochmal in Ruhe.

Wie gesagt, wenn man das Bike mal aufs Vorderrad springen lässt dann ist es deutlich mehr als Spiel. Habe daher die Befürchtung das es doch noch mehr ist. 

Oder dass der Vorbesiitzer mit Spiel im Steuersatz große Touren gefahren ist. Dann wäre ja mehr hinüber, oder brauchts dann nur einen neuen Steuersatz?


----------



## slang (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du die Aheadschraube anziehst musst du vorher aber die Vorbauschrauben am Schaft lösen.Die Aheads. Ist nur zum einstellen. Fixieren muss man mit den Vorbau


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Oktober 2013)

Also Schwimmen hört sich für mich nach losen Speichen im Vorderrad an. Das merkt man  aber nur beim Fahren und weniger beim fallen lassen. Ein zu wenig vorgespannter Steuersatz macht sich eher durch Klackern und Ruckeln  beim Bremsen bemerkbar.
Einfach mal das Problem reproduzieren und überall mit dem Finger abtasten. Da merkt man sehr schnell, wo's wackelt.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, dass mit dem Vorbau lösen hab ich vergessen zu sagen. Das schwammige und das klackern beim fallenlassen klingt irgendwie nach so einer Geschichte. Allerdings kann ich mir nciht vorstellen, dass der Vorbesitzer überhaupt mit sowas fahren konnte/ gefahren ist.. aber wer weiß, es gibt ja alles mögliche heutzutage


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja also beim klassischen "Steuerlager Spiel Test" hat alles auf Spiel hingedeutet.
Erst Vorbau lösen ist klar, dann Ahead Schraube eingestellt bis Spiel weg (nicht weiter/fester, oder?!?) und dann Vorbau fixiert mit 10 Nm.

Spiel ist nun etwas weniger, aber noch da... :-(

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht ists doch die Gabel. Wär mal blöd, mein Kumpel will ja erst mal nur Biken und nicht Schrauben. Das kommt dann ja zwangsläufig im Winter wenns dunkel ist. 

Naja ich denke dann müssen wir mal zum Händler rollen. Von Gabelservice hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. Oktober 2013)

Keine Ahnung, aber wenn man tatsächlich ein paar Touren mit einem losen Steuersatz fährt,  kann doch bestimmt auch dauerhaft was Schaden nehmen, im besten Fall is nur der Steuersatz im Eimer. Aber wer weiß,  dazu kenn ich mich zu wenig aus.

EDIT: Und nein, bitte nicht fester, wenn dann nur in 1/8 Drehungen und testen ob es noch ohne Widerstand zu bewegen ist, ich wusste dass beim ersten mal nicht, hab voll angeknallt und die Lager dabei zerstört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (9. Oktober 2013)

Danke euch!

Dann habe ich da alles richtig gemacht. 
Ich bin mir auch eigentlich sicher, dass nun der Steuersatz richtig eingestellt ist (wackelt nicht mehr wenn ich am Steuerrohr anfasse), so dass es ja doch die Gabel sein müsste.

Also morgen mal in Bikeshop!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin ja schon hochgespannt, was es denn nun war. ^^


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2013)

...keine Luft auf dem Reifen....


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Oktober 2013)

:d


----------



## slang (10. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> ...keine Luft auf dem Reifen....



Schwimmring montiert.


----------



## OWL_Biker (10. Oktober 2013)

Schauen wir mal 

Denke mein Kumpel schaffts erst Samstag wieder zum Händler.

Reportage geht dann weiter und wird möglicherweise verfilmt (wenns wirklich der Schwimmring war).


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2014)




----------



## balder (26. März 2014)

Hey moin breuchte auch mal eure Hilfe.
Habe die Hayes stroker trail am Rad verbaut und habe mindestens alle 3-4 Monate fast 1 cm spiel in den Bremshebeln. So wie ich gehört habe soll das bei den Bremsen ein bekanntes Problem sein. Habe mal gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden. Weiss einer vieleicht woran das liegen könnte und was man da machen könnte.


----------



## bennZ37 (26. März 2014)

Hi. Hat von euch noch Jemand ne Avid MMX Schelle für Bremshebel rumliegen die er nicht mehr braucht? Vorzugsweise in Schwarz.
Oder kann mir alternativ wer nen Tipp geben, wo ich relativ zügig eine bekomme im Raum Bielefeld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (27. März 2014)

z.B. vllt Luckybike !?


----------



## bennZ37 (27. März 2014)

status von gestern war nein. hat sich aber auch schon erledigt. ich dachte canyon hätte es verkackt und die schelle vergessen mit zu liefern, bis ich dann doch noch gerafft habe dass der bremshebel mit dem reverb push-loc zusammen befestigt wird.  
hab bisher noch keine avid bremsen gehabt..


----------



## balder (3. April 2014)

hey vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen. Ich habe heute eine neue Feder (550lbs) für meinen roco r (Dämpfer) bekommen. nun wollte ich sie tauschen, also alte Feder (400lbs) raus Dämpfer gereinigt setze die neue Feder ein und bekomme sie mit purer Muskelkraft und eigenem Körpergewicht nicht weit genug komprimiert um die platte wieder einzusetzen. hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip für mich was ich tun kann um die platte wieder rein zu bekommen?


----------



## Nico Laus (4. April 2014)

Vorspannteller ganz zurück geschraubt? Ansonsten evtl. eine zu lange Feder gekauft?


----------



## wosch (4. April 2014)

Wenn die Feder nur ein wenig zu lang ist (kommt bei nagelneuen Federn schon mal vor), dann kann man Reifenheber aus Kunststoff benutzen, um die Platte reinzuwürgen.
Bei falscher Länge ist das allerdings zwecklos.


----------



## balder (4. April 2014)

also zu lang ist sie nicht, hat identisch die selbe Länge wie die alte Feder. die alte Feder konnte ich aber ohne Probleme soweit  komprimieren um den Teller zu entnehmen. die neue ist aber härter und die kann ich leider kaum komprimieren. der Vorspannungsteller ist auch komplett runter gedreht. das mit den reifen hebern habe ich auch schon probiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (4. April 2014)

Druck- und Zugstufe aufmachen und Kolben mit langsamer Kraft rausziehen (Eine Seite in den Schraubstock, andere Seite mit Schraubenzieher durch die Achse des Lagers). Dauert manchmal etwas. Mit etwas Glück kommt da noch der ein oder andere Millimeter raus.


----------



## crossboss (4. April 2014)

hmm die Feder vllt mit 2 -3 Spanngurten aussenrum an den mittleren  Windungen angebracht. Damit versuchen die Feder stückchenweise komprimieren, mehrmals im Kreis rum. Habe ich aber noch nicht selbst auspobiert .Im Augenblick fällt mir auch nix deutlich besseres ein.
Oder die _Hulkmethode_;-)


----------



## Nico Laus (4. April 2014)

Bei richtiger Federlänge MUSS ausreichend Gewinde der Federvorspannung übrig sein. Die kann man so locker drehen, dass sich die Feder frei verschieben lässt. 

So muss das aussehen:


----------



## balder (4. April 2014)

So sieht das bei mr aus
[url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=2014-04-0419.23.50hssca.jpg]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=2014-04-0419.24.13iyscr.jpg]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=2014-04-0419.24.433tsbl.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## balder (4. April 2014)

Sorry für den Doppelpost.
Problem Nach 20 minuten in der Werkstatt gelöst. Habe mir aus einem Schrabstock ein gerät gebat in die ich den Dämpfer einpannen kann um dann die Feder zu kompriemieren und den Teller bequem einzusetzen.
Danke trotzdem für die Tipps


----------



## Nico Laus (5. April 2014)

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das eine zu lange Feder ist und du sie jetzt stark vorgespannt fährst? Ergibt halt ein schlechtes Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. April 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Adapter ich für SLX Bremsen mit 180er Scheiben an eine Fox Talas und einen Stumpjumper Rahmen brauche? 

Ich check die ganze Ablürzungen nicht...


----------



## kris. (15. April 2014)

Ohne die Gabel gesehen zu haben würde ich stark annehmen das Du einen 180mm Adapter von PM auf PM brauchst.
Also Postmount auf Postmount.

Mit Bild:
Postmount

IS 2000

Das ganze mit Erklärung.


----------



## crossboss (15. April 2014)

exakt


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. April 2014)

Danke, passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemgoer73 (7. Mai 2014)

hallo ihr 
sag mal kennt ihr vielleicht nen betrieb hier in der gegend der aluteile farbig eloxieren kann?
ich suche schon länger danach, finde aber nur betriebe die vercromen.


----------



## crossboss (7. Mai 2014)

Schilder Warweg in Bielefeld ander Otto-Brenner Straße hat mir vor Jahren Teile gut eloxiert. Frag da vllt mal nach.

http://www.warweg-eloxal.de/

VG Jogi


----------



## wosch (7. Mai 2014)

Frag mal hier nach: 
http://www.warweg.de/
Ich habe bei denen alle meine Teile eloxieren lassen. Geht schnell und unkompliziert.


----------



## crossboss (7. Mai 2014)

hehe war schneller .....


----------



## Lemgoer73 (7. Mai 2014)

danke, da werde ich mal hin fahren


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

für mein neues 601 sind nun ENDLICH alle (wichtigen) Teile da und ich kann am WE hoffentlich fahren. 

Mit dem Einstellen des Schaltwerks habe ich beim größten Ritzel ein Problem, vllt. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Sumsemann und Nicolaus fahren doch auch 1x11 von Sram. ;-)

Ich bekomme das Schaltwerk nicht auf das größte Ritzel eingestellt. Die Kette will nicht drauf bzw. springt sofort wieder aufs vorletzte Ritzel. Durch die Stellschraube (die rechte) verändert sichdie Linie zwischen Schaltröllchen und Ritzel ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen:

-  Kette montiert und um 3 Glieder gelürzt; fahre ein 30er Blatt. Die Kette scheint auf dem kleinsten Ritzel noch etwas zu lang, aber ich wollte vorerst nicht zu viel kürzen…
-  B-Schraube mehr oder weniger „mittel“ eingestellt.
-  Schaltung aufs kleinste Ritzel eingestellt
-  Schraube für Zugbfestigung gelöst; ; Trigger Einstellrädchen für Zugspannung auf Mitte eingestellt
-  Kette mit linker Einstellschraube auf Schalwerk/rolle -> kleisntes Ritzel eingestellt
-  Schraube Zugbefetigung angezogen (ohne am Zug etwas zu ändern
-  Aufs größte Ritzel geschaltet
-  Mit der linken Schraube versucht das Schaltwerk/rolle auf das Ritzel einzustellen -> nichts passiert

Hab ich irgendwas vergessen?

Also eins muss ich auch mal sagen, so als Newbie beim Bikeaufbau. Die Anleitungen von Sram kann man bis auf die Drehmomentangaben ja mal komplett vergessen und sind eigentlich eine Frechheit!


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Mai 2014)

Dreh mL die Zugspannung høher. Bei der XX1 muss die ungewöhnlich hoch sein, reagiert aber gleichzeitig sehr empfindlich auf kleine Veränderungen.  Also gerade so weit drehen, dass die Kette aufs kleinste Ritzel kommt, aber auch noch zügig zurück schaltet.


----------



## poekelz (8. Mai 2014)

Moin, 

ich bin schon gespannt auf Bilder von deinem aufgebauten 601er!!

Kettenlänge:
Eigentlich immer das gleiche Prinzip: aufs größtes Ritzel und Kettenblatt schalten, Kette so straffen, dass das Schaltwerk maximal gespannt unter der Kettenstrebe steht, dann zwei Glieder (je 1 Innen/Außenglied) zu geben und du hast die optimale Kettenlänge.

EDIT: Ich meine (Achtung gefährliches Halbwissen) mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass SRAM für die 1x11 4 Glieder vorgibt....steht vlt. auch in deiner Anleitung.


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. Mai 2014)

Danke euch!

In der Anleitung steht nur Mist. 

Kette sollte vllt. ein, maximal 2 Glieder zu lang sein, daran kann es ja nicht liegen, dass ich das Röllchen so gar nicht auf das große Ritzel ausgerichtet bekomme.

Ron, du meinst also erst das kleine Ritzel einstellen, Zu fixieren und dann mal die Zugspannung richtig hoch drehen.
Dann wieder aufs große Ritzel und es sollte/könnte funktionieren?

Werde ich später mal versuchen wenn ich Zuhause bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (8. Mai 2014)

Du kannst ja testen, ob das Schaltwerk am Begrenzungsschräubchen anliegt  oder die Seilspannung zu gering ist. Bei Letzterem lässt sich das Schaltwerk per Hand bis zum Anschlag verschieben.


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Mai 2014)

Bei manchen Rahmen braucht man für 11-fach ein anderes Schaltauge, das um 1 mm versetzt ist.
Ist z. B. beim Mojo HD so.
Bei LV evtl. mal nachfragen.


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung was da los ist, bekomme es nicht hin und resigniere. Brauche wohl Hilfe oder Händler. 
Bei der 2. Einstellschraube passiert gar nichts....

Trotzdem Danke für alle Tipps!


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Mai 2014)

Kann mich Sonntag Nachmittag dran versuchen. Vorher gehts nicht, sorry.


----------



## slang (9. Mai 2014)

poekelz schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich meine (Achtung gefährliches Halbwissen) mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass SRAM für die 1x11 4 Glieder vorgibt....steht vlt. auch in deiner Anleitung.


SRAM weiss also  um die unterschiedlichen Kettenstrebenlängen aller Hersteller Bescheid und ermittelte da nen Grundwert ;-)
Alle Achtung


----------



## poekelz (9. Mai 2014)

Schau mal ins Liteville Herstellerforum, da ist das Thema 601 und x11 bestimmt schon diskutiert worden.

Und Slango - gemeint ist natürlich 4 von der Grundeinstellung mit maximal gespanntem Schaltwerk und nicht einfach aus der Verpackung um 4 kürzer machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (9. Mai 2014)

Kettenlänge hat gepasst. Ich hätte den Zug mit einer Zange nicht etwas mehr ziehen müssen.
Nur das Rädchen am trigger war zu wenig sogar. Den Kniff kannte ich nicht, bin halt sofort weiter zum großen Ritzel als das kleine fertig war.

Riesen dank an sumsemann. Dank ihm ist alles fertig. Nur meine xtr hinterradbremse hat wohl einen defekt. Läuft jetzt aber (nach 2 h entlüften und Fehlersuche).

Mache morgen mal Bilder!


----------



## c0rtez (11. Mai 2014)

Brauche mal ne kurze Info von euch.

Bei meinem neuen Rad sind SV Ventile verbaut.
Meine mobile Pumpe ist aber nur für AV Ventile geeignet. Da die Pumpe ne recht gute und teure ist, wollte ich ungern ne neue Pumpe kaufen.
Darum dachte ich mir, einfach neue Schläuche mit AV Ventil einzuziehen.

Allerdings sieht mir das Loch im Laufrad (Sun Ringlé Demon/Inferno QR15/X12) kleiner aus als bei meinem Rad mit AV Ventil. Das SV hat ja n Durchmesser von 6,5 und das AV von 8,5.

Bekomme ich die AV Ventile da einfach durch, oder muss ich erst am Laufrad "rumbohren"?


----------



## criscross (11. Mai 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Brauche mal ne kurze Info von euch.
> 
> Bei meinem neuen Rad sind SV Ventile verbaut.
> Meine mobile Pumpe ist aber nur für AV Ventile geeignet. Da die Pumpe ne recht gute und teure ist, wollte ich ungern ne neue Pumpe kaufen.
> ...


 
mußte wohl aufbohren, oder nen Adapter für die Pumpe basteln


----------



## c0rtez (11. Mai 2014)

habe es mir schon fast gedacht. aber is ja kein großes Problem. muss ich nur gut entgraten, sonst is der Schlauch direkt hin  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. Mai 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen was für ein Öl am besten in ne Fox 40 geschüttet werden sollte wenn man nicht unbedingt Lust hat das Fox Fluid zu kaufen? Wollte mit nem Federtausch gleich mal ganz ausbauen und gucken ob das mit den Spacern alles so richtig ist und müsste dazu ja das Öl auslaufen lassen.


----------



## kris. (11. Mai 2014)

Aber keine Ölpest verursachen, Bene!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. Mai 2014)

Ich geb mir große Mühe, ehrlich :*

Produktive Beiträge?


----------



## criscross (12. Mai 2014)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Ich geb mir große Mühe, ehrlich :*
> 
> Produktive Beiträge?


 
kannst es ja mal mit Motoröl probieren, ich hab in der 34er mal 0w30 gefahren


----------



## Nico Laus (13. Mai 2014)

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/oil_volumes.htm

Entsprechendes Öl gibts auch im Motorradfachhandel.


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Mai 2014)

Moin.
Würde auch Motoröl zur Schmierung nehmen. 
5W40 zum Beispiel.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (20. Mai 2014)

Beim Versuch den Sicherungssplint meiner X0 Bremse rauszuschrauben ist der Kopf abgerissen/abgedreht.

Hat jmd. ne Idee wie ich den Splint jetzt rausbekomme, um die Beläge zu wechseln? Rausbohren fällt wegen des Gewindes im Bremssattel wohl aus...


----------



## kris. (20. Mai 2014)

Schaut auf der Gegenseite noch was von der Schraube raus? Also so viel das Du mit einer Zange ran kommst?

Sonst evtl. die Feder zusammendrücken und mit einer Schnabelzange von oben?


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Mai 2014)

Gegenseite war auch meine erste Idee... Aber da ist das bisserl Splint auch gleich abgebrochen. Feder hab ich jetzt gekappt, aber ich.bekomme nicht ausreichend Halt am Splint zum Drehen. Mist, Mist, Mist


----------



## kris. (20. Mai 2014)

hmmm.... kannst Du den Splint etwas seitlich anschleifen um mehr Kontaktfläche zur Zange zu bekommen?
Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur den Bremssattel zu zerlegen...


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Mai 2014)

Darauf läuft das wohl raus... Danke Dir...


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Mai 2014)

Es ging dann mit der Zangenvariante...


----------



## kris. (20. Mai 2014)

Jahaaa.... Mach sie fertisch, die Sau!!


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2014)

Hi Mädels, 
es sind ja leider so gut wie keine leichten brauchbaren MTB 3 fach 4 Armkurbeln für Kids zu finden.
Oder nur bleischwer bzw. nur  mit 5 Arm. 
Ich werde deshalb Yannik ne halbwegs leichte Kinderkurbel aus ner normalen Deore XT 4 Arm Kurbel selbst herstellen. 
Kurbelarme kürzen und  neue 13er Bohrungen bei ca 150 mm L. bohren. 

Hat einer von Euch die Pedal-Gewindeschneider  rechts-links + 13er Bohrer und würde sie mir mal für nen Tag leihen. 
Wenn nicht, auch kein Thema, bestell ich mir welche. 
MFG


----------



## the_Shot (26. Mai 2014)

Hi Jörg,

hab ich leider nicht. Aber was mir grad einfällt, ist die XT Kurbel nicht innen hohl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (26. Mai 2014)

Hi shoti, danke für Deine Nachricht! Habe mir das Equipement am Woe selbst gekauft. heute gehts los mit Kürzung. sollte ich ja hoffentlich hinkriegen als ursprünglich gelernter Werkzeugmacher.

Ja genau, mit den Hohlräumen da muss man echt aufpassen, das man nicht zu kurz bohrt.
Habe hier bei der Recherche danach schön technische  Rötgenbilder von MTB Kurbeln gefunden. Man sieht sehr gut wo die Hohlräume liegen. Zu üben nehme jetzt erst auch anders als zuerst gedacht erstmal die alte geschmiedete_ Deore Vierkant _ohne Hohlraum. Die ist leicht genug und sieht auch passabel aus. 

Wird immerhin an die 400g leichter als die Billigstahlkurbel. Hab lust am basteln bekommen. Yanni ist mit dabei und lernt fleissig bohren und Gewindeschneiden usw.


----------



## crossboss (26. Mai 2014)

soo wenn Yannik Noah ,  aus der Schule kommt und die Hausaufgaben prima sind, gehts nachher in die Werkstatt-Späne machen!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (26. Mai 2014)

Hi Jörg
Wenn du ein 13er Gewinde schneiden willst, bohrst du besser nicht mit 13mm, sonst hält das nicht wirklich. 
Faktor 0,8 bei dem Werkstoff, somit 10,5mm max 11mm


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Mai 2014)

der kernlochdurchmesser für ein gewinde ist materialabhängig?

da muss ich wohl die 3,5 jahre meiner ausbildung irgendwas nicht mitbekommen haben.


die gewindegröße dürfte 14.28 x 1.27 mm sein. also passen die 13 mm.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (27. Mai 2014)

Hast recht er will ja kein 13er Gewinde bohren, war Blödsinn


----------



## crossboss (27. Mai 2014)

Hat soweit  alles geklappt. Ne kleine  Bilderstrecke mit dem kleinen Tuner Yannik der hat das echt supei mit Papi ś Anleitung gemacht. Ist aber noch im Rohzustand und nicht ganz fertig. Geht heute nachmittag weiter.

OK, hier die ersten Aktionpics aus der Bude....*.Die Lernwerkstatt*. 





















Die Feinarbeiten dauern aber noch an........................später das Ergebnis des Kinder-Kurbel-Tunings!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (27. Mai 2014)

Warum baut er für den Lütten, denn nicht einfach ne 1x9 (10) Schaltung - spart das ganze Umwerfer-/Schalthebelgesumse? 
Nach meiner Erfahrung kommen die Kids da viel besser mit klar und mit der richtigen Übersetzung auch überall hoch.


----------



## kris. (27. Mai 2014)

Dem Ingeniör ist nix zu schwör.


----------



## crossboss (27. Mai 2014)

Er schaltet damit auch schon seit 3 Jahren.
1-fach vo. will er-noch-nicht.
Yannik fähr ja auch nicht nur runter


----------



## crossboss (28. Mai 2014)

bisher linke Seite noch nicht ganz fertig...erstmal nur 2-fach, zum Testen in WIBE.
Daneben die alte Scott mit viel Stahl. Die Kinderkurbel wird an 570 g kommen. Finde das ok, war ja simple Deore.....


----------



## the_Shot (28. Mai 2014)

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht - hat Dein Kurzer gut gemacht 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (29. Mai 2014)

Merci der hat sein Rad neben 's   Bett gestellt.....


----------



## Allmounti (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal eine Frage, und hoffe, dass jemand aus meiner Region (Schloß Holte-Stukenbrock) helfen kann?!
Ich habe eine ganz neue Gabel (RockShox Pike) und habe bis jetzt eine Ausfahrt gemacht. Soweit alles gut, allerdings ist der Losbrechmoment meiner Meinung klein wenig zu hoch. Ich möchte die Gabel zur Sicherheit reklamieren. Da ich allerdings wenig Zeit habe, (nächste Tour Anfang nächster Woche geplant) wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand eine gute Werkstatt in meiner Gegend kennt die kompetent ist und die Gabel einmal checken würde???

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus!


----------



## criscross (3. Juni 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage, und hoffe, dass jemand aus meiner Region (Schloß Holte-Stukenbrock) helfen kann?!
> Ich habe eine ganz neue Gabel (RockShox Pike) und habe bis jetzt eine Ausfahrt gemacht. Soweit alles gut, allerdings ist der Losbrechmoment meiner Meinung klein wenig zu hoch. Ich möchte die Gabel zur Sicherheit reklamieren. Da ich allerdings wenig Zeit habe, (nächste Tour Anfang nächster Woche geplant) wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand eine gute Werkstatt in meiner Gegend kennt die kompetent ist und die Gabel einmal checken würde???
> ...


 
in der Gabel fehlt vielleicht nur nen bissle Oel,
einfach mal aufmachen und nachschauen bzw. die richtige Menge einfüllen


----------



## c0rtez (3. Juni 2014)

schmiert ihr eigentlich nach jeder Tour bzw nach jedem putzen die Dämpfer? Und was nehmt ihr dafür? 

ich mache es regelmäßig aber nicht immer und verwende das Öl was ich auch im Dämpfer verwende. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allmounti (3. Juni 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> in der Gabel fehlt vielleicht nur nen bissle Oel,
> einfach mal aufmachen und nachschauen bzw. die richtige Menge einfüllen


Klingt sehr interessant! Wieviel Öl muss denn in die Gabel? Woran kann ich erkennen ob genug oder nicht genug Öl drin ist?
Welches Öl kommt denn da rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allmounti (4. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## poekelz (4. Juni 2014)

Auf der HP von Rockshox gibt´s im Servicebereich entsprechende Anleitungen zum PDF-Download.
Aber bist du sicher, das es nicht vielleicht einfach an zu hohem Luftdruck oder zu viel Plattform (rechter Holm) - also am Setup liegt?
Ein Indiz für zu  wenig Öl (typisch eigentlich für Fox Gabeln) ist stuckeriges / hakeliges einfedern.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (4. Juni 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage, und hoffe, dass jemand aus meiner Region (Schloß Holte-Stukenbrock) helfen kann?!
> Ich habe eine ganz neue Gabel (RockShox Pike) und habe bis jetzt eine Ausfahrt gemacht. Soweit alles gut, allerdings ist der Losbrechmoment meiner Meinung klein wenig zu hoch. Ich möchte die Gabel zur Sicherheit reklamieren. Da ich allerdings wenig Zeit habe, (nächste Tour Anfang nächster Woche geplant) wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand eine gute Werkstatt in meiner Gegend kennt die kompetent ist und die Gabel einmal checken würde???
> ...



Moinsen
Ein klein wenig zu hohes Losbrechmoment lässt sich schlecht über das Forum bewerten. Neuen Gabeln sollte man eine Einlaufzeit gönnen, bis sich alle Teile aufeinander angepasst haben, sie laufen dann i.d.R. besser.
Wenn du das nicht abwarten möchtest führst du dein Rad am besten mal bei Radstand oder Sattelfest in Bielefeld vor, die sollten in den Bikes die sie verkaufen bestimmt eine Pike zum Vergleich haben.
Oder du triffst dich mit jemanden aus dem Forum der eine in seinem Fahrrad hat und deine bewerten könnte. Dazu fällt mir spontan Sumsemann ein oder CrossBoss (der hatte eine verbaut)
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Allmounti (4. Juni 2014)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Ein klein wenig zu hohes Losbrechmoment lässt sich schlecht über das Forum bewerten. Neuen Gabeln sollte man eine Einlaufzeit gönnen, bis sich alle Teile aufeinander angepasst haben, sie laufen dann i.d.R. besser.
> Wenn du das nicht abwarten möchtest führst du dein Rad am besten mal bei Radstand oder Sattelfest in Bielefeld vor, die sollten in den Bikes die sie verkaufen bestimmt eine Pike zum Vergleich haben.
> Oder du triffst dich mit jemanden aus dem Forum der eine in seinem Fahrrad hat und deine bewerten könnte. Dazu fällt mir spontan Sumsemann ein oder CrossBoss (der hatte eine verbaut)
> Gruß Thomas


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich eine andere Pike mal testen.
Aber ich glaube, dass ich die reklamieren werde (enttäuscht!!!)


----------



## crossboss (4. Juni 2014)

Meine Pike ist schon längst in den ewigen RS Gründen untergegangen.................fahre seit einigen wochen ja deshalb Formula 35.
Wie ich dir schon in PN schrieb, ich würde die am besten einschicken. Denn das fängt so an wie bei meiner. Vllt gehts ja schnell und du hast ne neue. Verkäufer muss sie innerhalb der Gewährleistung_ von 6 Monaten_zum kostenfrei nachbessern . Mit dem Hersteller hast du erstmal nix zu tun. Versandlabel anfordern, In den karton mit Beschreibung des Mangels und fertig. Am besten setzt du gleich ne 2 Wochenfrist für die nachbesserung damit du nicht ganz hinten angestellt wirst. Alles ganz normal.Können die nicht nachbessern bekommst du dein Geld oder ne Neue Pike, die möglicherweise besser geht.


----------



## Allmounti (4. Juni 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Meine Pike ist schon längst in den ewigen RS Gründen untergegangen.................fahre seit einigen wochen ja deshalb Formula 35.
> Wie ich dir schon in PN schrieb, ich würde die am besten einschicken. Denn das fängt so an wie bei meiner. Vllt gehts ja schnell und du hast ne neue. Verkäufer muss sie innerhalb der Gewährleistung_ von 6 Monaten_zum kostenfrei nachbessern . Mit dem Hersteller hast du erstmal nix zu tun. Versandlabel anfordern, In den karton mit Beschreibung des Mangels und fertig. Am besten setzt du gleich ne 2 Wochenfrist für die nachbesserung damit du nicht ganz hinten angestellt wirst. Alles ganz normal.Können die nicht nachbessern bekommst du dein Geld oder ne Neue Pike, die möglicherweise besser geht.


Vielen Dank für deine Erfahrungen! Ich habe bereits mit TNC Hamburg telefoniert. Die haben mir empfohlen, dass ich mich morgen nochmal mit deren Service Techniker in Verbindung setze. 
Mal schauen was er sagt. Vielleicht kann er die ja nachbessern und brauch nicht weiter zu Sram versendet werden.


----------



## crossboss (4. Juni 2014)

viel Erfolg!


----------



## Allmounti (4. Juni 2014)

Danke


----------



## c0rtez (6. Juni 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:
			
		

> schmiert ihr eigentlich nach jeder Tour bzw nach jedem putzen die Dämpfer? Und was nehmt ihr dafür?
> 
> ich mache es regelmäßig aber nicht immer und verwende das Öl was ich auch im Dämpfer verwende.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk




Wenn das Thema jetzt fertig ist, würde ich gerne nochmal auf meine Frage zurück kommen.
Muss aber zugeben, ich hatte mich auch ein wenig reingedrängelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allmounti (6. Juni 2014)

Pike, hohes Losbrechmoment usw. ist fertig

Meine Gabel ist Top i.O.
Habe die nochmal checken lassen.
Außerdem merkt man schon eine Verbesserung nach paar Fahrten!

Fazit: Top Gabel!!!

Jetzt aber Platz für c0rtez


----------



## criscross (6. Juni 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Pike, hohes Losbrechmoment usw. ist fertig
> 
> Meine Gabel ist Top i.O.
> Habe die nochmal checken lassen.
> ...


 
.....und die geht nach dem ersten Ölwechsel noch fluffiger


----------



## kris. (6. Juni 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Wenn das Thema jetzt fertig ist, würde ich gerne nochmal auf meine Frage zurück kommen.
> Muss aber zugeben, ich hatte mich auch ein wenig reingedrängelt



Ja. Atlantic Gabel Deo.


----------



## c0rtez (6. Juni 2014)

Also spezielles zeug und nicht einfach das Öl was auch im Dämpfer is. 

Hab mal gehört das kann man auch ohne weiteres nehmen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## criscross (6. Juni 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Also spezielles zeug und nicht einfach das Öl was auch im Dämpfer is.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


 
alles quatsch....nach dem fahren einfach den Dreck oder Staub abwischen und gut ist,
Gabel Deo wie zB. Brunox entfetten nur die  geölten Schaumringe,
das einölen kann man vielleicht mal im Winter machen, oder zum Einmotten bei längerem nicht Gebrauch


----------



## c0rtez (6. Juni 2014)

Mir geht's hauptsächlich darum ob es schadet was ich mache. dem is aber dann jawohl nicht so 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (6. Juni 2014)

Es ist eben einfach schlichtweg unnötig. Stell den Bock vor der Ausfahrt 5 Min auf den Kopp. Fertig...


----------



## c0rtez (26. Juni 2014)

So, Fußballspiel vorbei, wieder zurück zum anderen Sport 

Ich muss leider mal eine, wie ich denke, totale Anfängerfrage stellen.

An meinem Lenker hängt quasi ne komplette Packung Spaghetti seitens des Herstellers. 2x Bremse 2x Schaltung 1x Gabel 1x Vario Stütze. Und das alles dann nicht abgelängt.

Das möchte ich nun ändern. Für die Teile die mit Öl arbeiten ist mir eigentlich schon klar wies funktioniert und ich habe mir auch schon die nötigen Teile (Dichtungsstopfen) besorgt. Allerdings tue ich mich bei den Zügen schwer. Theoretisch muss ich doch einfach am "nicht Lenker Ende" den Zug lösen, dann über den kompletten Weg strammer ziehen, den Außenzug abschneiden (wobei dafür der Innenzug dann erstmal raus muss), dann den Zug wieder anschließen und das überschüßige Ende abschneiden. Beim kürzen insgesamt muss ich natürlich auf Lenkerseite darauf achten, dass ich den Lenker noch in beide Richtungen voll einschlagen kann.

Das müsste es doch eigentlich schon sein, oder?


----------



## Dennis32 (26. Juni 2014)

Richtig


----------



## criscross (26. Juni 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> So, Fußballspiel vorbei, wieder zurück zum anderen Sport
> 
> Ich muss leider mal eine, wie ich denke, totale Anfängerfrage stellen.
> 
> ...



für die Bremsen brauchst du keine Dichtstopfen, sondern Stützhülsen oder Inserts und neue Oliven.

für die Schaltung,
Innenzüge ganz raus, Lenker einschlagen und dann wird " oben " gekürzt


----------



## c0rtez (26. Juni 2014)

Ok, also doch oben kürzen. 


Ja meinte ich, kam nur auf Olive eben nicht. quasi n gerundetes kurzes Röhrchen und n "nagel" mit nem Loch drin 

dann werde ich mich da die Tage mal dran wagen


----------



## discordius (27. Juni 2014)

Die Innenzüge kürzt du am Ende, an dem das Schaltwerk bzw. der Umwerfer sitzt. Nicht am Ende der Schalthebel, da dort eine Kugel befestigt ist durch die die Verbindung mit den Schalthebeln hergestellt wird. Damit du aber die Hüllen kürzen kannst, musst du die Züge halt ganz nach oben hin durchziehen. Da sich bereits einmal verbaute Züge am Ende leicht aufdröseln, sind die kaum wieder zu verwenden, plane also neue Züge ein. Wenn du verhindern willst, dass die Hüllen beim Kürzen gequetscht werden und keine Spezialzange dafür kaufen willst, kannst du auch einen Dremel mit Trennscheibe verwenden.

Eventuell musst du die Bremsen nach dem Kürzen der Leitungen entlüften. Muss nicht passieren, kann aber. Also fang mit dem Umbau erst an, wenn du ein Entlüftungsset und die zu den Bremsen passende Bremsflüssigkeit da hast (Dot oder Mineralöl, je nach Hersteller).


----------



## c0rtez (27. Juni 2014)

Entlüftungsset habe ich zur Sicherheit schon gekauft. 

Das mit den Zügen und dem nicht wieder benutzen wusste ich nicht. ärgerlich, hätte ich die doch direkt mit den anderen Sachen mitbestellt. Muss ich wohl doch erst noch irgendwo ins Geschäft vor der Aktion


----------



## Derivator22 (10. August 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Brauche mal ne kurze Info von euch.
> 
> Bei meinem neuen Rad sind SV Ventile verbaut.
> Meine mobile Pumpe ist aber nur für AV Ventile geeignet. Da die Pumpe ne recht gute und teure ist, wollte ich ungern ne neue Pumpe kaufen.
> ...



Musstest du aufbohren, oder haben die AV Ventile so durchgepasst?


----------



## c0rtez (10. August 2014)

Ne, musste bohren. War aber total easy. Schön scharfen 8,5er  nehmen und nur wenig Geschwindigkeit. Von innen bohren damit der Grat eher außen ist. Und das Gummi in der Felge vorher zur Seite ziehen. Dann schließt das nachher schön am Ventil ab und schützt noch vor dem evtl Rest grat


----------



## Derivator22 (10. August 2014)

Ok, schade, dachte das passt auch so 
Ich mach eh nach dem Entgraten neues Felgenband drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raffineur (28. November 2014)

@Wolfs.Blut:
Du hast in Post 609 am 6. September 2012 ein Bild dieses Brake Boosters gepostet:





Genau so einen suche ich auch. Habe diesen aber im gesamten www nicht gefunden. Kannst Du mir die genaue Modellbezeichnung von Tektro nennen? Oder weißt Du noch, woher Du ihn hast? Danke!

Und allzeit gute Bremsen wünscht Euch
Stefan


----------



## basti_b (16. Januar 2015)

mal ne kurze frage zum wechseln einer Kassette, hab ich noch nie gemacht.

Hab jetzt die Shimano HG62 11-36 und würde evtl mal die SLX HG81 ausprobieren. Klappt das wirklich nur mit der passende Kette? Hab noch ne neue Wippermann Connex 10S8, passt die auch? Muss ich an der Schaltung nach so einem Wechsel irgendwas neu einstellen?
Ansonsten ist es ja nur Kassette lösen, neue wieder drauf...

Ist bis jetzt nur so ne Idee, will geld ausgeben


----------



## wosch (16. Januar 2015)

SLX Kassette und Connex 1058 passt.
Viel Vergnügen beim Schrauben.


----------



## Jannover (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Mountainbike benötigt seine erste Inspektion - Habe Probleme mit meiner Scheibenbremse hinten- meine Frage daher, wer kennt eine gute Fahrradwerkstatt in Bielefeld, Werther oder Halle (Westfalen)? 
Vielen Dank 
Jan


----------



## slang (18. Januar 2015)

Halle -Avanti
Bielefeld - Radstand oder Sattelfest

aber eigentlich doch da wo dus gekauft hast. 1. Insp. ist bei den meisten doch im Kaufpreis mit drin.


----------



## Jannover (18. Januar 2015)

Danke für deine Info bzgl. Werkstätten- da ich von privat gekauft habe, greift diese Möglichkeit leider nicht.


----------



## Lemgoer73 (11. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube der/die Packtboten werden mich für die nächsten Tage öfters besuchen kommen :-D


----------



## basti_b (11. Februar 2015)

Lemgoer73 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der/die Packtboten werden mich für die nächsten Tage öfters besuchen kommen :-D


weil?


Mal (wieder) ne frage.
Ich hab an meinem Trek Superfly ne Rockshox Reba Solo Air Gabel mit Remote. Kann man die Remote Funktion entfernen und son Umschalter auf der Gabelkrone anbringen oder ist das ein großer aufwand, wenn das überhaupt geht? Hab noch nie ne Gabel auseinander genommen aber eigentlich hat mich das olle Kabel da schon von Anfang an gestört.
Im netz find ich nur Umrüstkits um auf Remote nachzurüsten


----------



## Lemgoer73 (11. Februar 2015)

basti_b schrieb:


> weil?


 
16 neue teile bestellt sind, habe mir über legt meinen straßenhobel, mal waldweg tauglich zumachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timolo95 (11. Februar 2015)

basti_b schrieb:


> weil?
> 
> 
> Mal (wieder) ne frage.
> ...



Ja , ist möglich , aus der Druckstufe muss die Spannfeder für den Remote entfernt werden .
Anaxhließend einen passenden Hebel montieren


----------



## Lemgoer73 (12. Februar 2015)

Hat von euch schon mal nen Carbonrahmen entlacken lassen und dann neu mit Klarlack lackiert?


----------



## Lemgoer73 (16. Februar 2015)

OK, der alte Straßenhobel kommt jetzt mit Risse bedingt an die Wand, alle Teile mal schon umstonst bestellt :-(


----------



## Dennis32 (17. Februar 2015)

Hat s hin mal jemand einen Rahmen enteloxieren lassen? 
Quasi von schwarz eloxiert in farblos eloxiert/raw. 

Geht das?


----------



## crossboss (17. Februar 2015)

@Dennis
Moinsen, Dennis das geht schon.....
Nennt man allgem.Abbeizen der Eloxalschicht mit speziellen aggressiven Säurebädern.

Unten im TourMagazin stehen einige Adressen und ne Beschreibung ...die Du vllt nutzen kannst. Willst Du die _Fanes_ erneuern?

http://www.tour-magazin.de/technik/ratgeber/rahmenlackierung/a16917.html

VG Jogi


----------



## Dennis32 (17. Februar 2015)

Ja,  das schwarz ist irgendwie langweilig geworden... 
Überlege sie in raw zu verwandeln.  Sieht mit blauen hope Bremsen und blauen decals bestimmt gut aus!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. Februar 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ja,  das schwarz ist irgendwie langweilig geworden...
> Überlege sie in raw zu verwandeln.  Sieht mit blauen hope Bremsen und blauen decals bestimmt gut aus!?


Macht bestimmt was her


----------



## Dennis32 (17. Februar 2015)

Gerade vom Jürgen (Alutech) schimpfe bekommen,  er rät davon ab. 
Lagerpassungen ect


----------



## crossboss (17. Februar 2015)

.....würd ich lassen.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (17. Februar 2015)

Habs in den Fachhandel gegeben.Fully 70euro.Mach es immer wieder gern.
http://www.kwadie.de/


----------



## Dennis32 (17. Februar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> .....würd ich lassen.


Ist mir auch zu riskant...


----------



## poekelz (18. Februar 2015)

Lemgoer73 schrieb:


> OK, der alte Straßenhobel kommt jetzt mit Risse bedingt an die Wand, alle Teile mal schon umstonst bestellt :-(



...wieso außer Dienst stellen, kann man doch reparieren. Entweder selber laminieren oder machen lassen, da gibt es Leute die sich mit Carbon und Harz Rahmenreparatur auskennen.


----------



## Lemgoer73 (18. Februar 2015)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...wieso außer Dienst stellen, kann man doch reparieren. Entweder selber laminieren oder machen lassen, da gibt es Leute die sich mit Carbon und Harz Rahmenreparatur auskennen.



echt? wo denn in lippe?


----------



## poekelz (19. Februar 2015)

...nicht direkt in Lippe, aber zumindest in "fahrbarer" Nähe:

PolyTube Cycles
Kevin Steegmann
Braunstr. 12
41836 Hückelhoven
Germany

Tel.: (+49) 02433 - 4585290
Fax.: (+49) 02433 - 4585291
[email protected]
www.polytube-cycles.de

>tapatalk<


----------



## Lemgoer73 (19. Februar 2015)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...nicht direkt in Lippe, aber zumindest in "fahrbarer" Nähe:
> 
> PolyTube Cycles
> Kevin Steegmann
> ...



Danke, denke ich werde da im nächsten urlaub mal vorbei fahren und nachfragen was sie da noch machen können.


----------



## basti_b (8. März 2015)

Ich hatte mir ja die SLX HG81 Kassette gekauft und die Connex 10S8 Kette. Sollte ja eigentlich passen.
Hab aber ein Problem. Auf dem kleinen Ritzel rutscht die Kette durch, nur auf dem kleinen! die anderen 9 machen keine Probleme. Schaltwerk ist auch richtig eingestellt. Nach längerem suchen meine ich, dass der Connex Link Verschluss schuld ist. Rutscht, so weit ich das sehen konnte, immer an der Stelle durch.

Hatte das Problem schon jemand oder eine andere Idee?


Edit: Ist die Kette Laufrichtungsgebunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (8. März 2015)

deshalb fahre ich nur Shimano xt 10-fach Ketten.....Problem gelöst;-)


----------



## basti_b (8. März 2015)

Wollte aber gerne eine mit diesem Schnellverschluss fahren und deutsche Firmen unterstütz ich zudem auch lieber 
Macht ausserdem das Reinigen um einiges einfacher und billiger. Gehöre zu der Truppe die das Bike nach jeder fahrt poliert 

Nach kurzem studieren der Seite hab ich festgestellt, dass der Connex Link falsch rum montiert war. Hoffe, und denke, mal es lag daran. Ansonsten kommt die SLX Kette drauf. (an den XT Ketten bzw hohlen Nietstiften stört mich wieder die Haltbarkeit - auch wenns wahrscheinlich übertrieben ist)


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2015)

warum die ganze kette tauschen, wenn das kettenschloss das problem darstellt?


----------



## basti_b (8. März 2015)

Hab sie ja jetzt richtig montiert, morgen mal testen ob es das war. Chance ist aber recht groß 
Ansonsten hab ich noch ein verpacktes Kettenschoß von einer KMC 10 fach Kette 

Neue Kette wäre meine letzte Option. Aber Donnerstag habe ich glaub ich wieder Zeit zum fahren also muss das auch klappen. Komm im Moment leider sehr wenig zum fahren (heute erste Tour dies Jahr! Bin immer noch happy), da will ich mich nicht wegen 20€ für ne neue Kette aufregen


----------



## crossboss (9. März 2015)

Ich schliesse meine XT lette immer mit nem Sram 10 fach Kettenschloß, wie viele Tausend andere Biker auch-----Problem wieder gelöst!
Andere !0 fach kettensclösser sollen mit Shimano Ketten ebenfalls funzen. Vllt war das bei Dir aber wirklich nur ein Montagefehler, der sich leicht beheben lässt;-)


----------



## slang (9. März 2015)

Moin,
ich hatte das Problem zwar noch nie, aber magste mal erläutern wierum man nen Kettenschloß richtig montiert?


----------



## basti_b (9. März 2015)

slang schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hatte das Problem zwar noch nie, aber magste mal erläutern wierum man nen Kettenschloß richtig montiert?


http://www.connexchain.com/fileadmi...leitungen/Connex_Link_Bedienungsanleitung.pdf
Und ich habe es genau anders rum gemacht.


----------



## slang (9. März 2015)

Super,
danke


----------



## bennZ37 (10. März 2015)

hi,
kann mir einer sagen was fuer eine gewindegroesse die kleine madenschraube bei nem fox ctd-daempferhebel hat? oder hat vielleicht sogar jemand eine uebrig und wuerde sie mir gegen einen kleinen obulus ueberlassen?






EDIT: Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balder (17. April 2015)

Hat jemand, im Raum bielefeld ubbedissen Oerlinghausen zufällig einen holotech kurbelabzieher und könnte mir vielleicht behilflich sein beim montieren der neuen kettenführun. Komme an meinen leider nicht dran und muss das teil leider dringend tauschen da für mich sonst das ganze Wochenende flach fällt. Würde mich auch mit nem kühlen Radler revanchieren.


----------



## criscross (17. April 2015)

balder schrieb:


> Hat jemand, im Raum bielefeld ubbedissen Oerlinghausen zufällig einen holotech kurbelabzieher und könnte mir vielleicht behilflich sein beim montieren der neuen kettenführun. Komme an meinen leider nicht dran und muss das teil leider dringend tauschen da für mich sonst das ganze Wochenende flach fällt. Würde mich auch mit nem kühlen Radler revanchieren.


ich habe leider keinen....aber die Abzieher gibts doch zB. fürn 10er bei BOC


----------



## basti_b (30. April 2015)

Mein nächstes "Projekt" ist der Austausch der Schaltzüge inkl. Hülle. Ist für mich ja alles das erste mal aber will so viel es geht selber machen. Keine Lust jedes mal die km zu fahren um nach BI zu kommen und ausserdem will ich das auch alles Stück für Stück mal lernen und selber machen.

Am vorderen Umwerfer ist mir hinten der Schaltzug gerissen, hält noch aber lieber wieder einen neuen einziehen.
Bei dem Schaltzug für hinten ist die Hülle durch Reibung beschädigt, die wollte ich dann auch gleich erneuern. Ist zwar nicht durch aber stört mich. Ausserdem wollte ich die evtl auch etwas anderes kreuzen lassen. Am liebsten würde ich auch die Leitung der vorderen Bremse kürze aber das traue ich mich noch nicht 

Hab die Schaltzüge jetzt raus und dachte eigentlich, die Hülle geht komplett durch, auch im Rahmen. Ist aber nicht der Fall. Macht man das so oder ist es besser wenn die Hülle auch im Rahmen liegt?


Edit:
Ok, manches erledigt sich dann beim machen auch von selbst. Hat alles soweit geklappt


----------



## bennZ37 (5. Mai 2015)

hi, kann mir von euch jemand sagen in wieweit das normal ist, dass der dämpfer nach jeder ausfahrt so aussieht? es ist mal mehr mal weniger.
es ist nen fox dämpfer.


----------



## Dennis32 (5. Mai 2015)

Definitiv NEIN. 
Meiner hat das direkt nach dem Service gehabt,  dabei handelte es sich aber sicherlich um überschüssiges fett das unter dem Abstreifer her kam. Hatte auch keine Ölige Konsistenz...

Und das hat sich innerhalb von 3 - 4 Ausfahrten abgestellt..


----------



## bennZ37 (5. Mai 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Definitiv NEIN.
> Meiner hat das direkt nach dem Service gehabt,  dabei handelte es sich aber sicherlich um überschüssiges fett das unter dem Abstreifer her kam. Hatte auch keine Ölige Konsistenz...
> 
> Und das hat sich innerhalb von 3 - 4 Ausfahrten abgestellt..


komisch... war von anfang an so, jetzt seit ca. 1 1/2 jahren im einsatz und kein merklicher performanceverlust. aber stutzig macht es mich schon. 
da wird mittelfristig wohl nur nen upgrade helfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (5. Mai 2015)

Das ist ja nicht gerade wenig,  nach 1,5 Jahren müsste der Dämpfer ja schon leer sein :-D


----------



## basti_b (7. Mai 2015)

ich glaub das mit der Variablen Sattelstütze muss noch warten, schon wieder was anderes im Kopp 

Und deswegen auch ne Frage zum Lenker.

Hab den Bontrager RL Lenker mit 
4° upsweep
9° back
5 mm Rise
bei 690 mm länge

Beim fahren hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl das der Bereich zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger zu doll belastet wird. Ist nicht so, dass ich damit nicht fahren kann aber trotzdem fühlt es sich irgendwie komisch an.

Bevor ich mich damit beschäftigt habe, hätte ich gedacht ein Lenker der komplett gerade wäre ist vielleicht besser weil ich die Hand nicht so eindrehe. Nach etlichen Threads und YouTube Videos bin ich auf Lenker mit mehr Rise gestoßen. Vorbau Umdrehen (heute schon mal mit dem RL probiert) und mit 20 mm Rise wieder etwas höher kommen.

Natürlich gibt es auch da wieder 1000000 Meinungen und wahrscheinlich muss man es wirklich einfach selber ausprobieren. 
Aber vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere einen Tipp?



Ausgesucht hab ich mir: 
Race Face Next (carbon)
725mm width 
8° rearward, 4° upward 
Rise ¾"
~155€

oder die günstigere Variante in Alu
Race Face Turbine
725mm
9° rearward, 6°upward 
Rise ¾"
~65€

Hab gelesen, wer einmal nen Carbon Lenker hatte wechselt nicht mehr auf Alu zurück  (Natürlich gibt es auch günstigere Carbon Lenker)


----------



## kris. (7. Mai 2015)

Schonmal andere Griffe versucht? Ist deutlich günstiger. 

Mir persönlich gefallen die Egon GA 1 ganz gut.


----------



## basti_b (7. Mai 2015)

Jupp die Ergon (Egon = Autokorrektur :>) zwar nicht aber bin jetzt mit den ESI Chunky eigentlich zufrieden.

Hab ja noch mein "Arbeitsbike/ Stadtschlampe" mit Riser Lenker, natürlich komplett andere Geometrie aber glaube da fühlt es sich besser an.
Allerdings sitze ich auf dem Teil auch selten länger als 10 min am Stück


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Mai 2015)

dreh den lenker mal ordentlich zu dir hin, oder ordentlich von dir weg.
das bringt schon eine menge.


----------



## basti_b (9. Mai 2015)

Hab ich auch getestet. Also wenn der Lenker mit dem umgedrehten Vorbau wieder höher kommt ist schon besser. Schon allein weil ich das Vorderrad wieder besser höher bekomme.

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, entweder ich dreh den Vorbau und lass es wie es vorher war oder ich kauf mir den Lenker, man will ja auch einfach mal was neues kaufen nur um was zu kaufen 

Evtl dann den in Carbon, hätte ich das Gewicht für eine variable Sattelstütze ja auch wieder drin (man muss es sich ja schön reden )
Gibts es beim kürzen von Carbon irgendwas zu beachten, falls es denn sein muss?


----------



## heuchler (17. Mai 2015)

Hat hier jemand eine regionale Adresse für eine Fox RP23 Wartung?
Und / Alternativ weiß jemand wie man das Teil ausmisst? 
Ist ein Radon Stage 125 :-/


----------



## timolo95 (18. Mai 2015)

heuchler schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand eine regionale Adresse für eine Fox RP23 Wartung?
> Und / Alternativ weiß jemand wie man das Teil ausmisst?
> Ist ein Radon Stage 125 :-/



Meld dich mal
per Pn.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis32 (31. Mai 2015)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem. 

Bei meinem Vivid air r2c aus 2013 hat sich heute irgendwie die Zugstufe verabschiedet (dicht).

Hat jemand einen brauchbaren Ansprechpartner in der Umgebung der den in einer Woche wieder fit bekommt?

Ich wollte doch nächstes Wochenende 3 tage nach Wibe

*heulen*


----------



## Dennis32 (17. Juni 2015)

Die Resonanz ist ja riesig hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heuchler (17. Juni 2015)

Hm, Du musst bedenken dass hier nur das OWL Abteil ist und sich dann noch jemand finden muss, der den gleichen Dämpfer fährt UND diesen schon gewartet hat. 
Vielleicht bist Du im Fahrwerksforum besser aufgehoben?
So erging es mir mit meinem RP23 auch, da die normale Wartung zwar kein Problem darstellt (auch für mich nicht), aber bei Stickstofffüllung etc trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## Dennis32 (18. Juni 2015)

Mir hätte schon ein Tipp zu einem Forenmember gereicht der die ganze Servicesache bezahlbar abwickelt. 
Die großen Fahrwerksgurus sind 6 Wochen in voraus voll und nehmen 160 euro....


----------



## kris. (18. Juni 2015)

Hast Du schon bei Gino von Flatout Suspension nachgefragt?


----------



## Dennis32 (18. Juni 2015)

Genau bei ihm kann ich erst Mitte Juni einsenden...


----------



## Stubenkueken (19. Juni 2015)

Bei mrc trading hab ich grad mal 1,5 Wochen gewartet. Und das bei Lieferschwierigkeiten. Und die haben nen online terminservice. Top... sag ich nur


----------



## Markus778 (30. November 2015)

Moin!
Hat schon einer mal das Problem gehabt das nen neuer Reifen die Seiten undicht sind?


----------



## Dennis32 (30. November 2015)

Gehe mal von Tubeless aus... 

Mein magic marry, und auch der Hans Dampf (beide SG Trail star)  waren am Anfang auch an den Flanken undicht, hat sich aber nach 3 Fahrten gelegt.... 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Danimal (1. Dezember 2015)

Markus778 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hat schon einer mal das Problem gehabt das nen neuer Reifen die Seiten undicht sind?



Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich, insbesondere bei leichten Schlappen. Trotzdem bekommt man solche Reifen dicht, indem man ordentlich Druck auf den Reifen bringt und ihn dann in alle Richtungen schwenkt, damit sich das Dichtmittel verteilen kann. Wichtig ist auch, dass die Dichtmittelpulle vorher ordentlich geschüttelt wurde.


----------



## Über (1. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

was auch ganz gut helfen kann ist, den Reifen ein, zwei Tage lang "auf Links gekrämpelt" zu lagern.
Besonders Reifen die zusammengerollt kommen sind recht "unrund".
Das gibt sich durch das umkrämpeln ein wenig.

So oder so sollte sich das nach der ersten Ausfahrt aber erledigt haben.

Gruß
Über


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (1. Dezember 2015)

Danimal schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich, insbesondere bei leichten Schlappen.


 
Magic Mary ...leicht  iss klar.

Also ich kenne das von meinen TL-Bemühungen beim Conti Baron - undicht wie ein Schwamm das Teil, die Flanken hatten lauter weiße Punkte, wo die Milch rausdrückte.

Die jetzigen Maxxis (HR2 und Minion DHR) waren von Anfang an auch ohne Milch über Tage dicht, ich hab hinterher nur etwas zur Sicherheit rein gemacht, um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen.


----------



## Danimal (1. Dezember 2015)

Von Magic Mary steht da nichts...


----------



## poekelz (1. Dezember 2015)

...stimmt, steht im Post darunter


----------



## Markus778 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ja richtig tubeless.
Hab mir von Schwalbe den Dirty Dan geholt. Die Flanke scheint wie als wäre sie porös. Zwischen Profil und Felgenwulst hab ich andauernt Löcher. Wird ein Loch abgedichtet geht woanders nen neues auf und das mal bei grad 2 Bar


----------



## Dennis32 (1. Dezember 2015)

Kein Wunder,  ist bei dem Druck auch unfahrbar 

Ne,  spass bei Seite, war bei mir ähnlich, hat sich aber mit der Zeit gelegt. 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## crossboss (2. Dezember 2015)

Es stimmt auch nach meiner Erfahrung, dass Maxxis Produkte auch ohne Milch schon lange die Luft halten können. Vorrausgesetzt man hat die sehr leichte Montage richtig gemach ergibt das mit Milch klasse Fahreigenschaften-bei mir mit 1,6 bar ohne Pannen und Durchschläge. Die Karkassen sind stabiler mit mehr Wandstärke, als bei Schwalbe oder Conti. Wer benötigt da noch dieses hippige Plus Reifenzeuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemgoer73 (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo
Ich habe mich doch jetzt entlich dazu entschlossen mein altes votec f7 wieder auf zubauen. Rahmen neu gepulver, Gabelunterteil neu, neue Bremsen und (gebrauchter) neuer Dämpfer.

Jetzt frage ich mich nur wie rum der Dämpfer eingebaut werden soll????
Wie auf dem Bild oder anders rum


----------



## wosch (5. Mai 2016)

Wenn es geht, dann andersherum. Gerade beim Swinger mit SPV ist es wichtig, dass der Dämpferkolben beim Einfedern der Schwinge aktiv bewegt wird.
So wie der jetzt eingebaut ist, bewegt sich das Dämpfergehäuse aktiv, der Kolben verharrt da wo er ist.
Schönes Projekt, finde ich.


----------



## Lemgoer73 (5. Mai 2016)

Danke, für die schnelle Antwort.Ja anders rum geht er auch einzubauen, dann werde ich das machen. 
Wenns fertig is gibts hier nen Bild vom Bike.


----------



## chucki_bo (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo an die Schrauber-Profis,
ich hab da mal eine Frage bezüglich meines Bremsscheibenwechsels von 180 mm auf 203mm.
Nachdem ich Bremsscheibe, Adapter und den Sockel neu montiert habe fällt mir auf, dass die Beläge nicht
auf der vollen Fläche des Rings reiben, sondern "nur" außen.
Habe ich irgendetwas bei der Montage des Adapters falsch gemacht, was jemandem auf dem Foto ins Auge springt??
Der Adapter sollte doch eigentlich für den korrekten Abstand der Beläge / des Sockels sorgen oder? Danke schon mal!!!


----------



## poekelz (13. Juni 2016)

Adapter falsch herum montiert? - Der Bremssattel wird doch nach unten versetzt, die Schrift auf dem Adapter sollte von außen zu sehen sein (so ist das bei Magura).


----------



## crossboss (13. Juni 2016)

Die Obere Schraube ist vllt brutal lang.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## criscross (13. Juni 2016)

der Adapter ist richtig montiert, nur die Konus Scheiben gehören wenn, auf den Bremssattel und nicht drunter, das war nur bei den alten Avid's mit zum Teil 185er Scheiben so


----------



## crossboss (13. Juni 2016)

Es gibt auch verschiedene Lösungen im Web zu sehen. Kommt auf sein Bj. An. Ne Montageanleitung gibt es im Netz.


----------



## criscross (13. Juni 2016)

ach...kann das sein, das das nen org. Avid Adapter ist ? der wäre dann nur für 200er Scheiben, also nen +40 Adapter....die 203er sehen irgendwie anders aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (13. Juni 2016)

Ja. Ist ein +40 original Avid - Adapter. Das könnten dann tatsächlich die 3 mm zu 200er Scheiben sein...

Was die Konus Scheiben angeht, so verstehe ich das doch so, dass die eine Richtungskorrektur des Sockels
erlauben sollen. Wenn ich die hinter den Sockel schraube (unter den Schraubenkopf), liegt der Sockel doch aber platt am Adapter an und ist nicht zu korrigieren.
Darum sitzen die da, wo sie sitzen... ist das falsch??

Ich finde ums verrecken kein Bild mit so einem montierten Adapter...


----------



## criscross (13. Juni 2016)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ja. Ist ein +40 original Avid - Adapter. Das könnten dann tatsächlich die 3 mm zu 200er Scheiben sein...
> 
> Was die Konus Scheiben angeht, so verstehe ich das doch so, dass die eine Richtungskorrektur des Sockels
> erlauben sollen. Wenn ich die hinter den Sockel Schraube, liegt der doch aber platt am Adapter und es ist nicht mehr zu korrigieren.
> ...


das mit den Konusscheiben ist im Prinzip richtig, aber die neuen Avid Bremsen sind dafür nicht mehr ausgelegt. Org sind bei der XO Trail Bremse daher auch nur noch  normale Schrauben bei. Die Konus Scheiben auf dem Sattel machen in sofern noch Sinn, das der Kopf plan aufliegt ...wenn die Bohrungen der Gabel nicht im Lot sind
in meinem Album an dem BMC ist die selbe Bremse montiert..


----------



## chucki_bo (13. Juni 2016)

DANKE!  Das ist dann der Grund dafür. Im Netz steht bei diesem Adapter "bis 203mm". Vielleicht muß man
das dann in Kauf nehmen. Schadet ja nicht, denke ich.

Ich könnte also die Konusscheiben wegnehmen, dann rutscht die Bremse weiter Richtung Scheibe. Dafür
habe ich dann aber keine Justagemöglichkeit mehr. Falls die Mimik dann nicht exakt in der Flucht der Scheibe verbaut ist,
schleift es unweigerlich, nehme ich an...


----------



## crossboss (13. Juni 2016)

Oder du läß den PM Sockel Planfräsen. Die calliper machen auch unter den Schrauben Sinn.


----------



## criscross (13. Juni 2016)

wenn du die Konusscheiben weg lässt, kommt der Sattel zu tief, du müsstest dann 1,5mm Scheiben unterlegen.
oder du nimmst nen günstigen 203 Adapter von Shimano.
Bei mir war der Sattel auch nicht Plan an der Gabel, daher habe ich den Adapter von unten etwas bearbeitet...mit ner Feile so drei Striche ..ne leichte Fase dran gezogen....sind ja meist nur 10tel ...


----------



## crossboss (13. Juni 2016)

Die Pike ist allerdings eh nur bis 200mm spezifiziert. Besser einfach 200 mm Adapter für die Elixier kaufen, statt Bastellösung. Und ne entsprechende  200er Disc.


----------



## wosch (13. Juni 2016)

Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Sram-Sättel: welche, die für Konusscheiben ausgelegt sind und welche, die dafür *nicht* ausgelegt sind:


----------



## chucki_bo (13. Juni 2016)

ahhhhh - das isset!!

Jetzt habe ich auch die richtige INetz Anleitung gefunden:

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/o...000-000_rev_b_disc_brake_caliper_mounting.pdf

Jetzt gucke ich mal nach ob der Sattel CPS oder Standard ist. Vermutlich jawohl CPS, weil der Scheibendurchmesser 203 statt 200 mm ist. Das erklärt die außen liegenden Reibspuren.
Auf alle Fälle mal ist die obere lange Schraube so korrekt. SRAM will da sogar 9-13 mm ...

Danke an alle. Wieder was gelernt!!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (13. Juni 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Die Pike ist allerdings eh nur bis 200mm spezifiziert. Besser einfach 200 mm Adapter für die Elixier kaufen, statt Bastellösung. Und ne entsprechende  200er Disc.


das die Pike nur bis 200mm Scheibe freigegeben ist, ist mir ziemlich schnuppe  .
..die 3mm mehr machen den Kohl auch nicht fett, ausserdem gibt ja kaum gescheite Scheiben in 200mm...
Sram ist ja die einzige Bude mit dem blöden Maß....
aber jeder wie er will und kann...


----------



## michel77 (13. Juni 2016)

Die eigentliche Funktion der Kugel-/Pfannenscheiben ist, bei Verwendung der PM6/180 und PM7/203 Adapter eine mit der Schraube fluchtende Auflage für den Schraubenkopf zu gewährleisten, da diese Adapter einen Winkel zwischen Bremssattel und Aufnahme schaffen. Beim PM6/203 Adapter sind sie eigentlich nicht nötig. Der von Avid früher propagierte Ausgleich von Ungenauigkeiten funktioniert natürlich nur mit je einer Scheibenkombi unter und auf dem Sattel pro Schraube.


----------



## crossboss (13. Juni 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> das die Pike nur bis 200mm Scheibe freigegeben ist, ist mir ziemlich schnuppe  .
> ..die 3mm mehr machen den Kohl auch nicht fett, ausserdem gibt ja kaum gescheite Scheiben in 200mm...
> Sram ist ja die einzige Bude mit dem blöden Maß....
> aber jeder wie er will und kann...



...Ich kann immer...

........aber ich mag nicht ständig!


----------



## poekelz (14. Juni 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Die Pike ist allerdings eh nur bis 200mm spezifiziert. Besser einfach 200 mm Adapter für die Elixier kaufen, statt Bastellösung. Und ne entsprechende  200er Disc.



Hilfe, ich fahre schon seit Jahren eine 203er Magura Storm Scheibe an meiner Pike - Kinderkram, ersens ist meine Pike mittlerweile aus der Garantie und zweitens sollen die 1,5mm mehr Radius die Pike wohl nicht nach 3 Jahren zum kollabieren bringen.


----------



## wosch (14. Juni 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> ...Ich kann immer...
> 
> ........aber ich mag nicht ständig!



Bei Ü50ern ist es genau andersherum


----------



## crossboss (14. Juni 2016)

poekelz schrieb:


> Hilfe, ich fahre schon seit Jahren eine 203er Magura Storm Scheibe an meiner Pike - Kinderkram, ersens ist meine Pike mittlerweile aus der Garantie und zweitens sollen die 1,5mm mehr Radius die Pike wohl nicht nach 3 Jahren zum kollabieren bringen.



MenschenskinderMir doch egal, sag nur das die Freigabe so lautet
Nein, kollabieren wird nicht passieren....
Kannst von miraus auch direkt auf der 700er Bremsscheibe treiben
Nehmt doch nicht immer alles so bierernst.......
Bitte den "Ironie Button" drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. Juni 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Bei Ü50ern ist es genau andersherum


Gut das ich noch ne kurze Frist habe


----------



## Über (15. Juni 2016)

200 oder 203 ist tatsächlich Wumpe.
Hier bei uns steht 200 nur deshalb in der Freigabe, weil wir in Europa sind.
Die 203 resultieren für uns aus der Umrechnung der "glatten"  8' -> 203mm
Europäisch sind 200 das "glatte" Maß.
Das ist der Grund warum es beide Größen gibt.
Ist der selbe Unsinn, der jetzt auch bei den Dämpfereinbaumaßen begonnen wird.
Für uns rundes Maß ist dann für den Ami ne krumme Geschichte...

Wobei Unsinn ist vll falsch - es ist einfach unnötig.
Wenn die Komponenten zusammen passen, ists schließlich egal ob nen glattes Maß, eines mit 95000 Nachkommastellen oder sonst was auf der Packung steht...
Einzig die Auswahl an falschen Teilen nimmt zu.

Gruß
Über


----------



## wolfi (16. Juni 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Bei Ü50ern ist es genau andersherum


falsch


----------



## wosch (16. Juni 2016)

wolfi schrieb:


> falsch


Deinen Hausarzt möchte ich haben...


----------



## wolfi (28. Juni 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Deinen Hausarzt möchte ich haben...



"do everything you want!" der gute alte spruch aus der guten alten punk-rock-zeit. ich trage ihn immer noch im herzen. das ist der beste hausarzt!


----------

